# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Мастерская  Ирины Vitolda >  Шумелки, гремелки, стучалки, игралки

## Vitolda

В этой теме поселятся различного уровня сложности музыкально-ритмические упражнения. Совсем простенькие, для малышей, которые любыми звучащими жестами или стучащими предметами ровную пульсацию длинными или короткими звуками передавать в соответствии с меняющимися на экране картинками станут... И задания потруднее, для ребят, которые уже некоторый опыт имеют.

Еще почти треть лета впереди... Но уже мысли в сторону предстоящего учебного года разворачиваются...
Сегодня хочу показать свою первую пробу: 
*упражнение "Овощные ритмы"*.Музыкальным фоном для нее я взяла веселую "Польку-знакомство". (Спасибо Арине, это полечка из когда-то выставленного ей Альбома "Золотая полька"). Только вот темп оригинала был очень быстрым, даже взрослым трудновато ритмические рисунки успеть исполнить! Поэтому я существенно замедлила музыку. Этакая "кадриль" получилась... 




А здесь - https://yadi.sk/d/CpO1cIpB3ZJw84 - карточки - ритмические рисунки, использованные в упражнении, для предварительного знакомства с ними детей.
https://yadi.sk/d/A0hbsc-O3ZK3zs  - "Полька-знакомство". Здесь замедленный вариант, тот, который я в "Овощных ритмах" использовала

*Буду рада, если кому-то понравится и будет полезным!!!*

----------

asiarsad (20.03.2016), Axiniy (12.12.2021), dzvinochok (24.09.2017), galusikn (08.02.2017), kimesha (14.09.2016), lenik (23.07.2017), Marina Z-ko (09.03.2021), Marina-28-T (04.11.2016), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), oksi7771 (04.08.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), s.lopuhova (15.01.2019), Sandra71 (24.09.2017), SANOCHKA (19.01.2022), senchyaok (08.10.2018), Svetofor (01.11.2022), tolga (15.07.2017), Treya (25.09.2017), Vassa (15.03.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), Zinaida68 (19.09.2016), zwetlana (18.06.2017), аленушка 70 (31.10.2016), балалайка (01.10.2017), бемолик (24.09.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (12.05.2016), вИТОЧЕК (06.04.2017), гномик (28.04.2018), говорушка (06.06.2019), Гуга (01.08.2021), Екатерина Козырева (19.02.2021), Елабужанка (08.03.2017), Елена М (24.09.2017), Иишка (23.07.2016), людмила-45 (17.09.2017), Марико66 (22.03.2017), марина гайворонская (06.11.2016), Мария Михайловна (26.08.2021), Музаири (05.05.2019), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), НаташаСокол (08.02.2020), Сара705 (18.04.2017), Симка (06.04.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (11.05.2018), тамара-61 (12.09.2019), ТаняТанечкаТанюша (31.01.2022), Татьяна Ст (16.10.2016)

----------


## laks_arina

> "Овощные ритмы".


*Замечательно, Ирочка!!! Так красочно, что по-началу не успевала смотреть и соображать, какой ритм!!! Это же надо так точно всё рассчитать с музыкой и картинками!!! МАСТЕР!!! СПАСИБО!!!!
*

----------

Иишка (23.07.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Сегодня хочу показать свою первую пробу:
> упражнение "Овощные ритмы".


 Замечательно, Ирочка! Открылась ещё одна страничка в твоём творчестве!

В создании видео в восприятии музыки - ты уже асс, а теперь и твоё умение в создании клипов ТАК пригодится и ТАК будет кстати в создании музыкально- дидактических игр!

Очень здорово! И то, что карточки отдельные есть для разучивания и потом можно соединить их в этакий овощной видео оркестр !!!

Очень интересно, что каждый овощ задает свой пульс ритмический, своё сочетание длинных и коротких звуков в первой музыкальной фразе, а вторая фраза 16-х нот повторяет ритмический рисунок - то есть он закрепляется, а выигрывать его не так просто, но так интересно! 

Спасибо, Ирочка, за открытие новой грани твоего таланта! Очень и очень пригодится  этой осенью!

Надеюсь увидеть эти игры и по всем сезонам! :Aga:

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018), Иишка (23.07.2016)

----------


## Valenta

> Сегодня хочу показать свою первую пробу: 
> *упражнение "Овощные ритмы"*.


*ИРОЧКА,* ПРОБА ВЫШЛА, БЕЗ СОМНЕНИЙ, ВЫСШАЯ!!!


> ...А здесь - http://yadi.sk/d/JP3UqOzF7YZ9G - карточки - ритмические рисунки, использованные в упражнении, для предварительного знакомства с ними детей.


Ну какя же ты *МОЛОДЧИНА!* Всё учла, всё продумала! Как говорится, И СЕБЕ, И ЛЮДЯМ!!!!



> *Буду рада, если кому-то понравится и будет полезным!!!*


Конечно, БЕСКОНЕЧНО РАДЫ!!! :Grin:  И, как Алла Анатольевна



> … Надеюсь увидеть эти игры и по всем сезонам!


 :Blush2:

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Ирина, как прекрасны Ваши клипы по слушанию. Ваши работы восхищают, завораживают и оставляют неизгладимый след в душе. И только, что я получила удовольствие от увиденного. "Овощные ритмы" наполнены веселой музыкой и очаровательными, неунывающими овощами. Я представляю с каким удовольствием будут смотреть на это ребятишки, а затем исполнять ритмические рисунки овощей и получать от этого радость...Спасибо Вам за труд, спасибо, что делаете нас счастливыми. Обязательно буду использовать Ваши работы.

----------

Музаири (05.05.2019)

----------


## olga kh

*Ай да Ирочка-Ириночка!!! Действительно - МАСТЕР на все руки!!!
*
*Чудо-огород у нас!
Овощи пустились в пляс,
Кто не верит? - Заходите
Да на грядки поглядите,
Перец, репа и томаты
Пляшут лихо, до упаду,
Баклажан не отстает
Каблучками громко бьет,
И редиска, хоть мала,
Топотушками пошла...
Отвести не можем глаз, 
Чудо-огород у нас!*

----------

bettyblanton (19.10.2017), Elen L (16.01.2018), lenik (23.07.2017), Vitolda (19.01.2018), марина гайворонская (06.11.2016)

----------


## гномик

> Буду рада, если кому-то понравится и будет полезным!!!


Конечно, очень понравилось и будет полезным! Очень здорово! СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ!!!!

----------


## Tata74

Ира! Какая чудесная "сварилась" "овощная " полька на вашей кухне..Представляю, сколько сейчас форумчан топают и хлопают вместе с баклажанчиками и помидорками...Весело! Спасибо за очередное удивление и восхищение!

----------

Музаири (05.05.2019)

----------


## Zinaida68

здорово! С удовольствием сама поиграла.

----------


## НСА

Спасибо вам большое!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Очень понравились овощные ритмы!!! Такие картинки симпатичные, всё понятно и очень интересно и нужно. Спасибо!!!!!!!!!

----------


## natnice

упражнение "Овощные ритмы"

*Vitolda*,Спасибо Вам огромное за труд.И если не секрет, какой программой Вы пользуетесь, чтобы делать такие видео материалы, подскажите пожалуйста)

----------


## Vitolda

Вовсе не секрет. Я пользуюсь программой SoniVegasPro 9. Ну и в случае с овощными ритмами - предварительно фотошопом, а потом снова SoniVegasPro 9.
Есть множество других программ, некоторые из них легче в работе... Но с этой я нашла общий язык, она меня слушается, и не подводит, выполняет все мои разумные просьбы.

----------

galusikn (08.02.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

> а вы программку скачали или покупали,  мечтаю так тоже  научиться , но пока это мечта.......


Программу я скачала. Сейчас в сети можно найти более поздние ее варианты, а также различные самоучители и руководства по работе в ней. Вот до них. правда. руки у меня не доходят... Основы работы показал младший сын, а до остального дохожу методом тыка... До сих пор ОЧНЬ многого не умею и не знаю... Наверное плохо, что целенаправлено не изучаю все возможности программы, но как то все время не выбирается и руки не доходят...

----------

Музаири (05.05.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

А сегодня хочу показать свою вторую попытку ритмическое упражнение сделать. Сегодня оно фруктово-ягодное. Наряду с простыми ритмическими формулами здесь используется синкопа. Так уж музыка диктовала!
Итак, *"Озорная полечка"* (именно так назывался в моем компьютере сохраненный неизвестно когда и откуда музыкальный файл, звучащий в упражнении):




И снова - карточки-ритмы, использованные в упражнении, для предварительного знакомства: https://yadi.sk/d/EFZsuXQF3ZK2KW

https://yadi.sk/d/Ka6VE4kA3ZK4yw - музыкальный файл

----------

fashka (24.09.2017), Irina delfin412 (27.01.2018), kapuchinca (30.10.2016), kimesha (19.10.2018), lenik (23.07.2017), Lenylya (13.05.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), Treya (25.09.2017), Vassa (15.03.2017), бемолик (24.09.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (12.05.2016), Гуга (01.08.2021), Долира (06.04.2017), зулико (02.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Мария Михайловна (26.08.2021), Музаири (05.05.2019), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), оlgadav (05.02.2016), Эльвира 37 (04.04.2017), Юличка М. (25.09.2017)

----------


## НСА

> Сегодня оно фруктово-ягодное.


Какая вкусная полечка, и я похоже первая её просмотрела. Очень здорово!!! С нетерпением жду когда покажу детям.........

----------

Музаири (05.05.2019)

----------


## Valenta

*Ирочка*, очередное твоё фруктово-ягодное ритмическое упражнение на
[IMG]http://s17.******info/caebb3b7e1fbd876924204ac3d82433c.gif[/IMG] Всё бьёт в цель: и, действительно, ОЗОРНАЯ полечка, и зрительный ряд с не менее озорными персонажами, и заданный ритмический рисунок...
Красиво, интересно, а значит и результативно будет! И отдельное спасибо за карточки  для разучивания! 
В общем, как всегда, всё продумано до мелочей!
*СПАСИБО!!!*

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Здравствуйте, Ирина. Сегодня Вы дарите нам фруктово-ягодное угощение. Одно удовольствие можно получать от Ваших работ. Я представляю с какими широко открытыми глазами дети будут смотреть эту "Озорную полечку". И как здорово, что осваивать ритмические игры будут на такой красоте. Один только позитив и желание смотреть еще и еще. СПАСИБО!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## mash-elena

Ирочка-труженица и умница, огромное спасибо за проект "Озорная полька". Всё очень ярко, интересно и чудесно!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## laks_arina

> "Озорная полечка"


*Вкус во всём - и в выборе музыки, и в выборе картинок, и в подаче материала!!! Браво, Ирочка!!!
*

----------

Рашидик (01.08.2021)

----------


## olga kh

Ирочка, СПАСИБО!!! Продолжается дискотека ритмяшная))))) Очень нарядно выходит у тебя и вкусно, конечно - слов нет! Это музыка с диска к программе "Праздник каждый день" И. М. Каплуновой, И. А. Новоскольцевой для старшей группы. Музыка так и называется "Озорная полька", я часто беру ее на выпускной. Дети и танцуют, и в оркестре играют. Вот только автора музыки, к сожалению, тоже не знаю(((

----------


## aichka

> Итак, "Озорная полечка"


Как же здорово!
Таких ритмических упражнений никогда не бывает много... чем больше- тем лучше, тем интереснее ребятам играть, всматриваться и вникать в эти интересные, разнообразные ритмичные сочетания!
А уже интересные мордашки этих фруктово-овощных человечков - такой позитив для ребят, такая мультяшная радость!
Очень интересно и весело будет ребятам "аплодировать" - отхлопывать, отстукивать этим замечательным, веселым и озорным персонажам!
  Мы все, как тот Буратино, который, получив яблоко, на вопрос: "Что надо сказать?" отвечает: "Дай ещё!"... :Taunt: 
 Так и мы!  Хочется ещё и ещё таких замечательных весёлых ритмов!  :Smile3: 
*
Спасибо, Ирочка!*

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## MarinaMi

> *"Озорная полечка"*


Ирина, спасибо за замечательную озорную полечку. 
Мне очень нравится, как внимательно и толково ты относишься к ритмам, которые прописаны именно *от музыки*, потому их удобно стучать, прекрасно срабатывает важнейший принцип любого успешного обучения: "вижу, слышу, делаю". И даже синкопа совершенно не страшна для дошкольников в таком варианте, ведь легко научиться её слышать и воспринимать - следуя за музыкой.
Ириша, на фоне, взятом для упражнения, есть совершенно замечательное дерево со скворечником, расположенное в центре слайда. Из него получается просто классная условная тактовая черта. И мудрить, придумывать ничего не надо, и толковать детям не обязательно, но, если чуточку подвинуть некоторые большие-маленькие ритмы относительно этого дерева (условной тактовой черты), получится абсолютно верная условная ритмическая запись (и пускай глазки привыкают у ребят к такой правильной записи). На некоторых слайдах так и получилось у тебя. Я не стала бы писать, если бы не видела, что исправить (подкорректировать) это совсем не сложно. Но не настаиваю, конечно, это твой выбор.

Спасибо!
Умница!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## NikTanechka

> Это музыка с диска к программе "Праздник каждый день" И. М. Каплуновой, И. А. Новоскольцевой для старшей группы. Музыка так и называется "Озорная полька", я часто беру ее на выпускной. Дети и танцуют, и в оркестре играют. Вот только автора музыки, к сожалению, тоже не знаю(((


Девочки, вот ноты "Озорной польки" (муз. Н. Вересокиной).

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Hjv9/6Wa3wauso

----------

Dzvino4ok3 (23.03.2019), Raisa Vayner (14.02.2017), tanuha (04.12.2022), Гуга (01.08.2021), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Прилукова Ирина (20.08.2020), чайка61 (06.12.2020)

----------


## alla-mus

> упражнение "Овощные ритмы".


Ирина Борисовна! Ваша работа - просто чудо ! Яркие, привлекательные карточки. Спасибо огромное! поделитесь, пожалуйста, в какой программе делали?

----------


## Vitolda

Оказывается, получать отзывы на свои работы не только очень приятно, но еще и полезно!!!
Теперь я знаю, что "Озорная полечка"  - из программы "Ладушки", автор ее - Вересокина, и даже ноты полечки, которые в том числе для исполнения музыки для предварительной работы по карточкам могут пригодиться, благодаря Татьяне, доступны и мне и моим гостям.
А еще, следуя советам Марины, я сделала второй вариант "Озорной полечки", в котором центральное деревце выполняет роль тактовой черты. Все остальное, кроме расположение ритмов относительно этого деревца, осталось прежним. 
Если кого-то интересует этот вариант упражнения, пожалуйста:
"Озорная полечка 2"




И еще раз отвечу на вопрос, что работаю я в программе SoniVegasPro 9, а также, предварительно и карточки делая - в фотошопе.

----------

kapuchinca (30.10.2016), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), tanuha (04.12.2022), зулико (02.04.2017), НаташаСокол (08.02.2020)

----------


## olga kh

> А сегодня хочу показать свою вторую попытку ритмическое упражнение сделать. Сегодня оно фруктово-ягодное. Наряду с простыми ритмическими формулами здесь используется синкопа. Так уж музыка диктовала!
> Итак, "Озорная полечка"


Ирочка, вот к ягодно-фруктовой дискотеке)))

*Фрукты, ягоды - на диво:
И румяны, и красивы!
Им бы с ветки - да в лукошко,
А они - прыг на дорожку,
Скок-поскок, пустились в пляс -
Дискотека началась!
Усидеть и мы не можем,
Будем хлопать им в ладоши!*

----------

lenik (23.07.2017), tanuha (04.12.2022), Vitolda (19.01.2018), синичка73 (05.09.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (10.03.2020)

----------


## MarinaMi

*Vitolda*, Ириша, спасибо большое!

----------


## Vitolda

И это все о нем... О "Капризном дождике" Ларисы Некрасовой. 
Озорные капельки, тучки, зонтики и кораблики приглашают желающих "позвучать" вместе с минусовой фонограммой песни!

----------

lenik (23.07.2017), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Vassa (15.03.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (12.05.2016), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Марико66 (22.03.2017), марина гайворонская (06.11.2016), Рашидик (01.08.2021)

----------


## Valenta

> И это все о нем... О "Капризном дождике". 
> Озорные капельки, тучки, зонтики и кораблики приглашают желающих "позвучать" вместе с минусовой фонограммой песни!..


Ну что тут скажешь? Только с восхищением разведёшь руками!!! :Meeting:  Такое видовое разнообразие моделей, и всё в тему, и всё к месту!
* СПАСИБО-СПАСИБО!!!!*
Единственное, спрошу - не удержусь: А чудо-карточки будут?  :Blush2:  Так с ними удобно, *ИРИШ!!!* :Ok:

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018), марина гайворонская (06.11.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

> Единственное, спрошу - не удержусь: А чудо-карточки будут?  Так с ними удобно, ИРИШ!!!


Ну раз удобно, то конечно же будут!!!
Пожалуйста, здесь карточки для предварительной работы с ритмами к песне "Капризный дождик": https://yadi.sk/d/tOEzDHdiFVJM1w

----------

lenik (23.07.2017), oksi7771 (04.08.2016), Vassa (15.03.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Марико66 (22.03.2017), марина гайворонская (06.11.2016)

----------


## Valenta

> Ну раз удобно, то конечно же будут!!!
> Пожалуйста, здесь карточки для предварительной работы с ритмами к песне "Капризный дождик": http://yadi.sk/d/eLKGkyEq80APB


Ну, вот теперь все "ТРИДЦАТЬ ТРИ УДОВОЛЬСТВИЯ"!!! :-)))))

СПАСИБО, *ИРИШ!* 

Завидую твоей мобильности!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## laks_arina

*Ирочка, всё, что ты делаешь - 
всегда очень качественно, интересно, глубоко продумано, стильно - я бы так сказала!!!
Спасибо!!! Высший пилотаж!!!*

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня хочу показать третью часть своей садово-огородной дискотеки. Теперь "ТАНЦУЮТ ВСЕ!"... И овощи, и фрукты, и ягоды.
Я предлагаю разделить играющих детей на 2 группы - на овощи и фрукты-ягоды. Чешская полечка, которую я использовала как музыкальную основу проекта, в форме вариаций написана. Первую из них "танцуют" овощи, вторую - фрукты-ягоды, третью - чередуясь по фразам, а последнюю - вместе.
Проект получился для "продвинутых" детей. Во-первых, хоть и замедлила я темп оригинала, но он остался все таки достаточно быстрым. Во-вторых, ритмические формулы здесь не только элементарные использованы. Кроме уже знакомой по "Озорной полечке" синкопы, здесь еще и пунктирный ритм используется. Точка около четверти обозначена осенним листочком в руках овоща или фрукта. А одуванчик, растущий в середине полянки, выполняет роль тактовой черты.

Итак, *"Урожайная полечка"*




А здесь, по традиции, карточки-ритмы для предварительной работы: https://yadi.sk/d/ufsyeRaN3ZK8GZ

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), lenik (23.07.2017), Lenylya (13.05.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Vassa (15.03.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), зулико (02.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Марико66 (22.03.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Секретинья (22.09.2016)

----------


## laks_arina

> Итак, "Урожайная полечка"


*Отлично, Иришка!!! Вот бы ещё по традиции музыку отдельно. Спасибо большое!!!*

----------


## Vitolda

Конечно!
По традиции - музыка отдельно. В архиве два варианта чешской польки - оригинальный и замедленный, который в проекте использован: https://yadi.sk/d/c0exmiTz3ZK8rD​​​​​​​

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), lenik (23.07.2017), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), oksi7771 (04.08.2016), Марико66 (22.03.2017), марина гайворонская (06.11.2016), Музрукоff (12.09.2018), Ната25 (24.09.2017), оlgadav (05.02.2016), Рашидик (01.08.2021)

----------


## Valenta

> ...Проект получился для "продвинутых" детей "ТАНЦУЮТ ВСЕ!"...


Ой, *ИРИША,* как аппетитно - заманчивоооо!!! 
Но, согласна с тобой, нелегко. :Nono:  Не знаю, замахнусь ли, но зато ЕСТЬ К ЧЕМУ СТРЕМИТЬСЯ!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## НСА

> Итак, "Урожайная полечка"


Как же здорово у вас получается!!! Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## aichka

> Итак, "Урожайная полечка"


Ирочка! Какая же ты умница! Динамика и усложнения в твоих ритмических оркестрах - такая явная!
Теперь можно играть оркестр двумя подгруппами - овощи и фрукты - игра эхом! А потом, в конце - общий оркестр!

Целая огородно-плодовая сценка получится - как иллюстрация к утреннику о Королевстве Овощей и Фруктов!

Так здорово! Так интересно! Так затейливо!

Умница, Ирочка! Одно удовольствие разбираться в этих ритмах и прохлопать, простучать их!
 Как интересно будет ребятам осваивать эти весёлые огородные сочетания!

Отдельное спасибо за карточки! За возможность кропотливо разбираться и разучивать этот ритмический оркестр!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Дорогие мои! Спасибо за теплые слова о моей "Урожайной полечке". А я послушала ее еще, похлопала... Вспомнила о временах своей учебы в музыкальной школе... И подумала, что ведь и ребятам нашим неплохо бы, прежде чем виртуозно сложные ритмы выстукивать, потренироваться в более спокойном темпе. А потом уже, уверенность чувствуя, и к более быстрому темпу переходить.
Вот она, *"Урожайная полечка замедленная"*




А здесь - музыкальный файл: https://yadi.sk/d/n8_QXTiM3ZK9iD

----------

Lenylya (13.05.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), oksi7771 (04.08.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), зулико (02.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Марико66 (22.03.2017), марина гайворонская (06.11.2016), Наталья sng (02.01.2020)

----------


## Valenta

> ... подумала, что ведь и ребятам нашим неплохо бы, прежде чем виртуозно сложные ритмы выстукивать, потренироваться в более спокойном темпе. А потом уже, уверенность чувствуя, и к более быстрому темпу переходить.
> Вот она, *"Урожайная полечка замедленная"*
> А здесь - музыкальный файл: http://yadi.sk/d/4jR2RQOZ85JvJ


*ИРИША*, ЗОЛОТЫЕ РУКИ И СЕРДЦЕ, 

*КАК ТЕПЕРЬ УДОБНО!!!*

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Захотелось попробовать сделать ритмическую партитуру в трехдольном размере. 
Все мысли уже о предстоящей осени, именно осенней тематике занятиях. А так крепка у меня ассоциация красивого, плавного кружения падающих листьев со звуками вальса! Особенно такого, как *"Падают листья" Гуцалюка
*
Музыкальный размер этого вальса - 6/8. Каждый листочек на ветке в моей ритмической партитуре - равен одной восьмушке, а пустой сучок - восьмой паузе. Листок красного цвета - сильная и относительно сильная доля, желтого - слабые доли. Веточка вверх направленная - это как разделительная черта, перед относительно сильной долей такта.




По традиции, карточки-ритмы для предварительной работы - https://yadi.sk/d/AjRXBrni-OxYKw

----------

lenik (23.07.2017), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), oksi7771 (04.08.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (12.05.2016), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Марико66 (22.03.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020)

----------


## laks_arina

> "Падают листья" Гуцалюка


*Прекрасная работа, Ириша!!! Спасибо большое!!!*

----------


## говорушка

> "Падают листья" Гуцалюка


какая красота,спасибо ИРОЧКА БОЛЬШОЕ!!!!

----------


## aichka

> "Падают листья" Гуцалюка


Вот и снова почувствовалась осень - светлая, яркая, красивая... в Ирочкиных работах! 

Смело можно заводить папочку: "*Осенние ритмы от Ирочки Vitolda*"!

Я просто обожаю видеокартины Ирочки по слушанию и восприятию музыки!

А теперь, когда она расширила ассортимент своих умений в ритмических играх - это так здорово - овощной, фруктовый, а теперь и лиственный оркестр и весёлых,и вальсовых ритмов!

Спасибо, Ирочка! Детям будет очень интересно - впрочем,как и нам, взрослым детям, тоже с удовольствием отхлопывающим эти замечательные ритмы!

Уж так хочется скорее их показать ребятам!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## НСА

* "Падают листья" Гуцалюка*  Как здорово!!!!!!!! Спасибо большое!!!!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********net/3813069.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Valenta

> Захотелось попробовать сделать ритмическую партитуру в трехдольном размере. 
> ...*"Падают листья" Гуцалюка*


*ИРИША,* *СПАСИБО* за такой красивый, интересный Осенний подарок. Всё сделано в духе Бариновой: аккуратно, логично, продумано до мелочей, в традициях "мы не ищем лёгких путей" :Grin:   (Это я про третий куплет, думаю, придётся потрудиться, чтобы выполнить задумку аранжировщика :Yes4: )

----------


## mash-elena

Ирочка, огромное спасибо за чудесную, интересную работу "Падают листья"!  :Smile3:  :flower:   Будем теперь не только танцевать под такую чудесную музыку, но  и развивать чувство ритма в таком прекрасном  варианте...

----------


## lenik

Ирочка, спасибо большое за очередной подарочек! Очень красиво!

----------


## Vitolda

*Как я рада, что моя первая вальсовая ритмическая проба понравилась!!! 
Спасибо всем за добрые слова!!!*




> в традициях "мы не ищем лёгких путей"  (Это я про третий куплет, думаю, придётся потрудиться, чтобы выполнить задумку аранжировщика)


Надо же, а я думала именно третий куплет трудностей не вызовет, ведь ритм там точно повторяет ритм звучащей мелодии... А вообще, на тему легко и трудно... Действительно, с самого начала, с первых же проб меня в сложности понесло... Пожалуй, надо бы и что-нибудь попроще сделать, такое, с чего начинать работу над ритмами можно было бы. Но это - в планах пока...

А сегодня - еще один вальс: *"Осенний сон" Джойса* 




Ну с листиками, я думаю, все понятно будет. Я старалась, чтобы появлялись они точно в свое время (ну может быть чуть-чуть мелкая моторика меня все же подвела, и остались минимальные расхождения с музыкой...). Рябинками тоже пыталась ритм прорисовать, но вот там это не совсем понятно. Да и, наверное, не особо нужно здесь точно ритм мелодии повторять. Достаточно будет детям просто равномерно выполнять пульсацию четвертными, а гроздь рябины как раз и будет показывать эти ровненькие короткие звуки (в этом вальсе четверти - короткие доли).

https://yadi.sk/d/I-cvW5eIlthPtg - здесь карточки, для предварительной работы

----------

mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), Марико66 (22.03.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020)

----------


## laks_arina

> А сегодня - еще один вальс: "Осенний сон" Джойса


*Ирочка, спасибо за прекрасную музыку, за очаровательный клип!!! Очень красиво!!! Но... как же не хочется с летом расставаться!!!!!!!! Пусть осенняя красота будет нам в утешение.*

----------


## aichka

> А сегодня - еще один вальс: "Осенний сон" Джойса


Ирочка! Просто потрясающе!

Вот где гармонично соединились твои умения показать красоту осени в клипах и ритмы... просто удивительно!

Я первый раз вижу ТАКОЕ видение ритмов - движущихся, обычно они статичны - чтобы это ни было: грибочки, ягодки, овощи и тд.. а тут - *настоящий листопад - и, притом, в разных направлениях летящий!*

И удивительное дело - это не мешает восприятию ритма, а, скорее, наоборот!

Тут задание и для детского мышления, и, одновременно, упражнения для глаз ребёнка!

А как здорово придумано, что быстрые нотки выложены гроздями рябины - обалдеть!
И, действительно, не нужно их точно выписывать -  эта россыпь будет абсолютно понятна детям - ровные катящиеся короткие звуки!

Ирочка, твоей неуёмной фантазии и творческому потенциалу нет предела и границ!
Каждый раз поражаюсь - как же здорово придумано!

Просто потрясающе интересно сделан вальс! Он живой, летящий! Как здорово ты соединила искусство клипа и ритмы - получилось художественное произведение, а не дидактическое пособие!

Красота и эстетика, мастерство и музыкальный, художественный вкус - всё соединилось в этом вальсе!
Огромное тебе спасибо!

Такой РИТМОКЛИП на празднике осеннем показать и исполнить детьми - так эффектно будет! Просто чудесно!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Valenta

> Надо же, а я думала именно третий куплет "Падают листья" Гуцалюка трудностей не вызовет, ведь ритм там точно повторяет ритм звучащей мелодии...


 :Meeting: 


> ...Пожалуй, надо бы и что-нибудь попроще сделать, такое, с чего начинать работу над ритмами можно было бы...


Я "ЗА" двумя руками голосую!
И жду "фантазию" очередную,
Чтобы без всяких заморочек:
Чтоб доли ровные, без точек.
Для дирижёров начинающих и музыкантов.
Для постепенного открытия талантов.
 :Tender: 


> ... А сегодня - еще один вальс: *"Осенний сон" Джойса* 
> http://yadi.sk/d/Nbery40z8HKNg - здесь карточки, для предварительной работы
> http://yadi.sk/d/ztzgwQvA8HMFE - здесь первоначальный музыкальный файл (а в видео он сокращен)


Подруженька, я знаю, что не любишь,
Когда рифмую строчки в сообщеньях,
 :Yes4: 
Но льётся из души сегодня
Вот так, прости,  :Blush2:  ВОСТОРГ И ВОСХИЩЕНЬЕ!
Гармония: и звук, и ритм, движенье ...
Воспринимаешь абсолютно всё без напряженья!
А красота - ну, глаз не отведёшь!
И, напевая, в такт в ладоши бьёшь.
Всё ты учла: и в праздник оформленье,
Подсказка детям, и "осеннее движенье":
Кленовый лист и гроздь рябины ...
Природа отмечает Осенины!





> ...Ирочка, твоей неуёмной фантазии и творческому потенциалу нет предела и границ!
> Каждый раз поражаюсь - как же здорово придумано!
> Просто потрясающе интересно сделан вальс... - получилось художественное произведение, а не дидактическое пособие!


И пусть твоей фантазии неймётся,
А всё, что даришь, в душах отзовётся!
*СПАСИБО,* что творишь на радость людям,
Пускай на всех фронтах и у тебя "ВОТ ТАК!!!!"  :Ok:  всё будет!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## НСА

> А сегодня - еще один вальс: "Осенний сон" Джойса


Такая музыка красивая.......... Спасибо большое!!! 




> Ирочка, твоей неуёмной фантазии и творческому потенциалу нет предела и границ!
> Каждый раз поражаюсь - как же здорово придумано!


Точнее не сказать  :Aga:

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Ирина, захватывает дух, мурашки по телу от увиденного. Восхищение и благодарность за потрясающую работу. СПАСИБО!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

*Как я рада, что летящие под музыку вальса листочки - понравились!
Спасибо всем за теплые слова!!!
Такое простое счастье - слышать их!*

А я выполняю обещание. Сегодня - совсем-совсем простенькое ритмическое упражнение, для начинающих.
Знакомьтесь, мой *"Кузнечик"*




Для тех, кто захочет предварительно показать малышам карточки - вот они: https://yadi.sk/d/oXzR0JaGlM74aw

Продолжение следует...

----------

alla-mus (13.12.2021), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Vassa (15.03.2017), зулико (02.04.2017), Инна Корепанова (17.11.2016), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), мазурка (07.01.2020), Маинька (19.01.2017), Марико66 (22.03.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020)

----------


## laks_arina

> Знакомьтесь, мой "Кузнечик"


*Изумительно просто и красиво!!! Спасибо!!! Вот бы ещё по традиции... такую хорошую минусовочку!!!
*

----------


## Vitolda

> Вот бы ещё по традиции... такую хорошую минусовочку!!!


Конечно! Традиции - дело хорошее!
http://yadi.sk/d/QxF1QICD8Lrww - минус, использованный в видео. Здесь он полный. А в упражнении я вырезала один куплет, который явно о лягушке. Не хотелось мне эту злодейку и печальный конец в свою музыкальную историю вставлять! 

И уж совсем по традиции, не дожидаясь просьбы Ларисы - карточки-ритмы: http://yadi.sk/d/sWeaLMt88Lrnc

----------

Lenylya (13.05.2016), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), olya_via (19.04.2016), Svetatka (04.07.2017), Vassa (15.03.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), воробьёва (06.06.2016), Маинька (19.01.2017), Марико66 (22.03.2017)

----------


## Valenta

> [COLOR="#800080"]... выполняю обещание. Сегодня - совсем-совсем простенькое ритмическое упражнение, для начинающих.
> Знакомьтесь, мой *"Кузнечик"*


*ИРИША,* 


> Продолжение следует...


[IMG]http://s17.******info/93dc0ce101139091417a55a34ed16872.gif[/IMG]



> ..Традиции - дело хорошее! http://yadi.sk/d/QxF1QICD8Lrww - минус, использованный в видео.






> ...И уж совсем по традиции, не дожидаясь просьбы Ларисы - карточки-ритмы: http://yadi.sk/d/sWeaLMt88Lrnc


 *СПАСИБО!!!!...*

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Лариса12

> Спасибо всем за теплые слова!!!
> Такое простое счастье - слышать их!


Ирочка, а нам какое счастье получить такую помощь в работе, чтобы и детям было радостно, и нам одно удовольствие доставлять им эту радость, а заодно и обучая.

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Ну что ж, как обещала - продолжение следует.

Идею своей *"Лесной сказки"* полностью "слизнула" вот отсюда: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4673446 Уж очень понравилось, как серьезно, увлеченно и осознанно малыши свою партию играют!!!
Через несколько сообщений есть и ссылка на музыку. А я только картинки с ритмической формулой "нарисовала" и в видеофайл собрала. Может кому и пригодится?




А здесь - https://yadi.sk/d/ulGF5m_kQhTlWQ - ритмические картинки. Формула-то тут одна, а вот картинок с ней шесть получилось, в соответствии со строением музыки.

----------

katerina - muz (14.03.2017), kimesha (19.10.2018), Lara (27.06.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), oksi7771 (04.08.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), зулико (02.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Симка (06.04.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## НСА

> Знакомьтесь, мой "Кузнечик"


Какая прелесть!!!  :Ok:  Вот спасибочки, детки будут в восторге  :Tender:  




> Продолжение следует...


Будем ждать с большим нетерпением... :Aga:

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## aichka

> Идею своей "Лесной сказки" полностью "слизнула" вот отсюда: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4673446 Уж очень понравилось, как серьезно, увлеченно и осознанно малыши свою партию играют!!!
> Через несколько сообщений есть и ссылка на музыку. А я только картинки с ритмической формулой "нарисовала" и в видеофайл собрала. Может кому и пригодится?


Вот это да! Вот спасибо, Ирочка! 

Как красиво, ярко, понятно и впечатляюще!  Какие отличные медвежатки, грибочки, ежики и белочки шишечные, да с нотками в ручках... умилительно!

Теперь можно, не боясь повторов, снова исполнить этот оркестр - ведь теперь это будет уже ЗРЕЛИЩЕ!!!!!!

И ребятам будет всё не только слышно, но теперь и видно - и им, и зрителям на празднике!

Какая же ты умница! Слов нет!

 Спасибо тебе и от нас, и от наших детей, которые будут так радоваться этому весёлому оркестру!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## НСА

> Может кому и пригодится?


Ещё как пригодится  :Aga:  спасибо большое за ваше творчество

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

И еще одна *"Полька"* с простыми ритмами. На этот раз знакомая всем нам с детства "Полька"  Глинки звучит. В обработке, правда, и не один раз - а целых шесть подряд, в разной аранжировке. 
Буду рада, если пригодится.




https://yadi.sk/d/KjfDpcUICUseEw - музыкальный файл
http://yadi.sk/d/WD00DyVg8U680 - карточки для предварительного знакомства

----------

mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), oksi7771 (04.08.2016), olya_via (19.04.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), Zinaida68 (17.01.2018), зулико (02.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Симка (06.04.2016)

----------


## Valenta

> ... *"Лесная сказка"**"Полька"* с простыми ритмами. 
> ...- музыкальный файл
> ...- карточки для предварительного знакомства
> Буду рада, если пригодится.


*ИРИША,* слов не хватает, чтобы выразить искреннюю благодарность за твои такие ИНТЕРЕСНЫЕ, ПОЛЕЗНО-НУЖНЫЕ(!!!!!) работы! Как мы раньше барахтались?!!! А теперь ....!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## olga kh

> "Полька" с простыми ритмами.


Ирочка, просто КЛАСС!!! И правильно Лариса пишет - это такое подспорье в работе - словами не высказать!!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Elen 77

Здравствуйте Ирина. Огромное спасибо вам за ваши чудесные работы и видеопроекты для слушания, и , конечно же, ваши ритмические работы. Настолько все красиво, что хочется смотреть и слушать много раз. Вы замечательный, Творческий и очень доброй души человек, и поэтому у вас такие классные проекты получаются, которые несомненно пригодятся в нашей работе и порадуют  деток. Еще раз пребольшое вам спасибо!!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## aichka

> И еще одна "Полька" с простыми ритмами. На этот раз знакомая всем нам с детства "Полька"  Глинки звучит. В обработке, правда, и не один раз - а целых шесть подряд, в разной аранжировке. 
> Буду рада, если пригодится.


Ещё как пригодится! Я  не устаю повторять - таких игр много не бывает!
Ирочка! Ещё одна - просто "игрушечка" твоими руками сделана!
Ну, листочки, ну,  вишенки... но чтобы ритмы большими и маленькими ребятками обозначать - такого я ещё не видела! :Yahoo: 

Вот такт и объяснять детям: это - вы, а это - малыши из яселек! :Taunt: 

Здорово! Фантазии твоей нет предела!

Стучим, шлепаем, щелкаем пока сами с удовольствием! А скоро и ребятам покажем - вот будет радость и веселье!

Спасибо тебе просто невероятное!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## НСА

Спасибо большое, конечно всё пригодится, скоро всё в работу запустим  :Yes4:

----------


## orhideja206

Ирочка! С началом нового учебного года! Новых Вам творческих находок! Хочу поблагодарить за огромную работу с ритмами, с такими яркими и понятными для детей карточками! ВЕЛИКОЛЕПНО!!!   СПАСИБО!!! Это так пригодится в работе!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

*Спасибо всем за добрые слова и пожелания успехов!!!
Всех своих гостей поздравляю с наступившим учебным годом!!!
Только успехов всем вам в этом году!
И понимающих людей рядом - и детей, и родителей, и сотрудников, и руководителей!*

А у меня, как у настоящей ученицы, в начале учебного года не новый материал, а повторение пройденного...
Второй вариант (с облегченным 3 куплетом) вальса *"Падают листья"*. 
Не могу не поделиться так понравившейся мне идеей исполнения этого вальса, которую предложила  Галина Цвырова (veter-koteyka): 
_можно, поделив ребят на две группы, дать им разные инструменты, или одинаковые, но разной высоты, например, треугольники или коробочки, да и пластинки металлофонов-ксилофонов - тоже подойдут._ 
Одна группа будет на протяжении всего вальса играть звуки красными листочками обозначенные (сильную и относительно сильную долю), а вторая - партию желтых листиков, т.е. все слабые доли.

----------

Leelya (19.06.2017), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020)

----------


## Valenta

*ИРОЧКА!* 
А если серьёзно, всё к душе: и третий куплет, и заманчивая идея Галины, и музыка, и .... В общем, пазлы сложились!!! Надо брать!!!! :Taunt: 
*СПАСИБО* за твою скрупулёзность!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

СПАСИБО ВАМ ЗА ВАШИ ПРЕКРАСНЫЕ, НУЖНЫЕ РИТМИЧЕСКИЕ КЛИПЫ! 
УДИВИТЕЛЬНЫЕ, СВЕТЛЫЕ, ОЧЕНЬ,ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНЫЕ В НАШЕЙ РАБОТЕ!!!!!

----------


## Оксана Васильевна

Добрый вечер, Ирина!


> Девочки, кто не очень ориентируется на форуме, рекомендую побывать по этих адресочках:
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4677867
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4683224
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4687508
> 
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4683015


 В поисках материала для оркестра решила прислушаться к рекомендации Вали Музы, и заглянула к вам на огонёк. Я просто очарованна такой массой интерестного и главное полезного материала, а также дружеской и творческой атмосфере царящей в этой теме. " Такое простое счастье", а ведь его вы дарите не только нам, а в первую очередь нашим воспитанникам, которые с интересом все это слушают, играют, смотрят.

----------

Vitolda (16.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

*Девочки, большое спасибо за добрые слова!!! 
Очень приятно их слышать!!!*

За окном дождь... Но ведь все равно скоро наступит зима! И все помыслы малышей уже связаны с предстоящим приходом Деда Мороза! Поэтому сегодня у меня *"Новогодняя полька"*
С ней можно поступать как угодно! Можно просто отстукивать, отхлопывать, проигрывать ритмические рисунки. А можно разделить ребят на две группы - хлопушки и шарики, и детям в каждой группе дать инструменты одного вида. Тогда одна группа будет играть ритмы шариками нарисованные, а вторая - хлопушками...




По традиции - ритмические карточки для предварительной работы: http://yadi.sk/d/HX6uSqSIChPQT
Музыкальный файл: https://yadi.sk/d/H19zmuccDcYVtA

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (05.01.2019), kimesha (19.10.2018), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), oksi7771 (04.08.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), ya-annushka (14.05.2018), Виноград (21.09.2016), гномик (05.12.2018), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (11.05.2018)

----------


## aichka

> Поэтому сегодня у меня "Новогодняя полька"


*Ой, Ирочка! Как замечательно! Сразу почувствовалось приближение Нового года! Затянулась Осень.. и осенние праздники, и даже трудно поверить, что Зима всё- таки найдет дорожку к нам...

Но с просмотром  этого клипа - надежда на зиму и радость от её предстоящего прихода- так ясно почувствовалась!

Но, как мы ребятам говорим - мол, вот сейчас споём песенку про снежок, - он услышит и обязательно придет!

Так и я сейчас про себя говорю - вот Иришка создала чудесные новогодние ритмы с ёлочными игрушками, значит, обязательно, Дедушка Мороз посыплет снежинками дорожки и принесёт нам именно такую замечательную ёлочку - с игрушками и конфетками!!

Ирочка! Чудесная, весёлая, именно Новогодняя работа!

Очень понятен ритм, яркие шарики и конфетки - замечательная придумка! Так всё чётко и ясно, празднично и нарядно!

Так и хочется так же чётко и ярко прохлопать этот ритм! Простучать его и ладошками, и ножками!

Спасибо, Ирочка, за напоминание и настрой на Новый год, на его весёлую музыку и ритмы!

Твоя Осенняя коробочка, наполненная чудесными осенними клипами и ритмами, временно будет отдыхать...

 а зимняя, Новогодняя коробочка открывает свой замочек.. уверена, что чудеса из этого сундучка ещё не раз порадуют всех нас!*

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## К.Т.В.

> За окном дождь... Но ведь все равно скоро наступит зима! И все помыслы малышей уже связаны с предстоящим приходом Деда Мороза! Поэтому сегодня у меня "Новогодняя полька"


Ира, спасибо большое! Работа такая яркая, нарядная и вкусная, как те конфетки, что висят на веточках. Жаль, что я на больничном, а то бы уже сегодня начала с детьми играть в этот чудесный новогодний оркестр. Еще раз СПАСИБО!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Ирина, спасибо, что с первых секунд звучания музыки и просмотра подняли настроение. Ваша работа сказочная, радостная, позитивная. Шарики,конфетки, елочка...- мир волшебства. В понедельник обязательно покажу ребятишкам и мы будем с удовольствием осваивать ритм полечки. Спасибо за качество Ваших работ.  Нельзя пройти мимо, обязательно остановишься, много раз посмотришь и обязательно возьмешь в работу. СПАСИБО!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## olga kh

> "Новогодняя полька"


Такая прелесть, Ирочка!!!! Супер-полечка!!!! Обязательно поиграем, пусть техника у меня - на грани фантастики, дети будут очень рады!!! Ну, какая же ты МАСТЕРИЦА! Спасибо огромное! Картиночки чудесные, полечка такая развеселая, ноги в пляс идут, и сижу, хлопаю, как ребенок, и радуюсь. как ребенок!!!))))

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

ИРИНА! СПАСИБО за новогонюю полечку! Дети уже полюбили Ваши ритимические видео.
 Ждут с нетерипением новых и с удовольствием отстукивают ритм на уже выученных!

----------


## Vitolda

Спасибо всем-всем за добрые слова!!! ОЧЕНЬ рада, что "Новогодняя полечка" пришлась по вкусу!
А сегодня - продолжение снежно-зимне-новогодней темы. *"Марш снеговиков"*. Использована музыка Пучинина к детскому новогоднему спектаклю. Буду рада, если мои снеговички понравятся!




https://cloud.mail.ru/public/a30da04...точки.rar - здесь карточки для предварительной работы
https://yadi.sk/d/mzHbTHspE6F_tw - музыкальный файл

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), oksi7771 (04.08.2016), olya_via (19.04.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), vetlost (19.03.2017), гномик (05.12.2018), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

ИРИНА! КАКИЕ ЖЕ У ВАС ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ РАБОТЫ!!! ВЕСЁЛЫЕ, ЯРКИЕ, ЖИЗНЕРАДОСТНЫЕ! 
БРАВОООООООООО!!!!!!! СПАСИБООООООООООООО!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## aichka

> А сегодня - продолжение снежно-зимне-новогодней темы. "Марш снеговиков".


Ну, вот как замечательно! 

Зимний сундучок продолжает пополняться!

Чудесные снеговички! Такие четкие, понятные ритмы с забавными рисунками! 

А как здорово, снеговик- дирижер в фиолетовом цилиндре , под россыпь музыкальных хрустальных звуков- похожих на колючую метелицу -начинает и заканчивает клип, и будто бы разделяет его на две части: первая - для вхождения в ритм музыки - попроще, а вторая - чуть посложнее!

Замечательное построение, очень продуманное и интересное! Прекрасная и логичная динамика и в музыке, и в ритмах!

Как всегда, Ирочка, всё продумано, сделано со вкусом, качественно и очень интеллигентно!


Спасибо большущее! Уверена, что зимний сундучок не долго простоит закрытый... ждём новых ритмов и клипов, которые, без сомнения, обрадуют ребят!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Ярик

> Поэтому сегодня у меня *"Новогодняя полька"*



Спасибо за вашу новогоднюю , замечательную работу!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## baterflay-13

Ириша, Новый год еще не скоро, а ты уже начала дарить нам подарки! Да какие замечательные! Присоединяюсь к Олиным словам - сижу и хлопаю, и подпрыгиваю на стуле от удовольствия! Полечка - чудо: какая яркая, заводная! Снеговики какие потешные, юморные! Прелесть! Спасибо тебе от меня и от моих ребят!

----------


## Vitolda

А сегодня у меня новое ритмическое упражнение. Давно уже хотела похлопать, постучать вместе с матрешками!!! Со своими ребятами под разные полечки играли ритмические рисунки, которые я с помощью карточек, на которых матрешки разного роста, выкладывала на мольберте. И в компьютере папочка с матрешками давно уже заведена и растет... А вот видео-игру сделать хотелось именно с песенкой "Русские матрешечки". А работу все откладывала и откладывала на потом...
А сегодня вдруг нашла интересную минусовую аранжировку песни, вот такую: https://yadi.sk/d/gWERUfksU2ZXSQ и сразу же захотелось за дело взяться! В упражнении я, правда, чуть сократила вступление и убрала 3 куплет.

Вот что из этого вышло: 
*"Матрешечки"*




http://yadi.sk/d/_E7olMHeKqbgT - здесь, по традиции, карточки для предварительной работы

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), Leelya (19.06.2017), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), oksi7771 (04.08.2016), olya_via (19.04.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), vetlost (19.03.2017), Виноград (21.09.2016), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Лариса Антонова (03.01.2017), Симка (06.04.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова о Весне!
Опять похолодало на улице, даже нет-нет да появляются заблудившиеся белые бабочки... Но так уже хочется продолжения весны настоящей!!! Так что играть ритмические формулы с ребятами мы начинаем вместе с бабочками, жучками и божьими коровками! 
Присоединяйтесь, если нравится! 

*"Полька бабочек"* получилась у меня в двух вариантах. Вот этот, совсем простенький - для малышей. Главная для ребят сложность тут - то что играть нужно не всем сразу, а по подгруппам: треугольнички с бабочками звучат, а ложки - с другими насекомыми. Здесь ритм совсем-совсем ровненький. Но разный для каждой подгруппы. Только сильная доля звенит треугольничками, а ложки отбивают пульс...

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), Leelya (19.06.2017), Lenylya (13.05.2016), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), Svetatka (04.07.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

А это - вариант *"Польки бабочек"* посложнее, для ребят постарше, более опытных музыкантов:




https://yadi.sk/d/_v1KkE422bt_VA - здесь ритмические карточки для предварительной работы. В них использованные в первой и второй полечке варианты ритмов.

https://yadi.sk/d/07-wJv2z7Izpsg - музыкальный файл

Буду рада, если кому-то пригодится!!!

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), Leelya (19.06.2017), Lenylya (13.05.2016), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), oksi7771 (04.08.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Лариса Антонова (03.01.2017), Симка (06.04.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## К.Т.В.

> "Полька бабочек





> вариант "Польки бабочек" посложнее


Ирочка, какая прелесть! Сама посидела и с удовольствие постучала чайной ложкой об кружку (сижу кофе пью). СПАСИБО!

----------


## chmarisha

Ирочка, Танечка отстукивает по кружке, а я по столу. Уж так захватывает ролик, а настроение как поднимает!!!! Спасибо за подарок!!! :Vishenka 34:  :Tender:

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Елена М

Ирочка, большое спасибо за оркестрики! Здорово! Мастер - золотые руки!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Конечно, пригодится все, Ириш! Это так интересно! И я, как Таня, отхлопывала сидела, пока смотрела)))) пусть и без кофе))) И музыка такая замечательно-зажигательная, и картинки - прелестные! Очень понравилось!!!Спа-си-бо!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Ледок

> А это - вариант *"Польки бабочек"* посложнее, для ребят постарше, более опытных музыкантов.
> Буду рада, если кому-то пригодится!!!



Пригодится, ещё как!!!

Кто как, а я побывала на сеансе прекраснейшего психотерапевта!  

_ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО!!!_

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Olga 58

Огромное спасибо за Ваше творчество! Всё просто замечательно! СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## svetsvet

*ИРИНУШКА,  СПАСИБО!!!!!

ВСЕ ВАШИ ТВОРЕНЬЯ - ВОСТОРГ! ВОСХИЩЕНЬЕ!!!!!! 
*

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Valenta

> И снова о Весне!
> ... играть ритмические формулы с ребятами мы начинаем вместе с бабочками, жучками и божьими коровками! 
> *"Полька бабочек"*


*ИРИН,* не знаю как могла пропустить твой очередной чУдо-проект, но увидела только сейчас  :Meeting: 
Банально, конечно, звучит, но ... ты держишь марку :Ok: : ярко, образно, доступно и очень аккуратно!  И полечку я тоже слышу впервые.  :Blush2:

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## irinavalalis

> А это - вариант "Польки бабочек" посложнее, для ребят постарше, более опытных музыкантов:


Прелесть, как здорово!

----------


## laks_arina

> И полечку я тоже слышу впервые.


Ирочка, как всегда, выпрашиваю музыку. Пожалуйста!!!!! Спасибо за всё, что ты делаешь. Равнодушных нет!!!!!

----------


## Vitolda

*Спасибо всем-всем, кто заходил в последние дни ко мне в гости! 
И за добрые слова - СПАСИБО!!! 
Очень приятно их слышать!!!
Гостям рада всегда! 
Всем, и тем кто впервые заглянул, и тем, что дорожку ко мне не забывает*




> Ирочка, как всегда, выпрашиваю музыку. Пожалуйста!!!


Пожалуйста! Полечка, каторую я в "Польке бабочек" использовала http://yadi.sk/d/ZCgGCfxDLkXHg

----------

зулико (03.04.2017), Лариса Антонова (03.01.2017), Марина ан (12.01.2017), марина гайворонская (06.11.2016)

----------


## говорушка

> "Польки бабочек"


Ирина это весеннее волшебство!Спасибо большое!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## НСА

Ирина, полный восторг!!! И тысяча раз  спасибо   :Tender:  Вам успехов во всём!!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Nich Tanya

*Ирина, здравствуйте! Сегодня после напряженной недели на работе,  решила зайти к вам  в гости,  у вас опять  новенькое  -"Полька бабочек".  Музыка просто чудо, такую я ещё не слышала! В моей работе с детьми, конечно же такой материал пригодится. Огромное вам спасибо!*

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Tata74

Ирина, забежала и растерялась. домик на глазах растёт...С НОВОСЕЛЬЕМ! " Полечка" чудесная, воздушная, отстукивала, чем попало по всем возрастным категориям С УДОВОЛЬСТВИЕМ!!! СПАСИБО!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## ЮЛилиана

> "Полька бабочек"


Класс!!! :Ok:  Вот несколько раз подряд кручу Ваш ролик и "наяриваю по столу ритм"- так захватывает!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Раиса2001

Милая Ирочка! (аплодисменты) Благодарю за "Полечку бабочек  и жуков", за позитив, креатив и щедрость, с которой делишься своими  материалами!  (бурные аплодисменты)
Обязательно  использую этот славный оркестр в разных вариантах(!) в  двух д\садах, в которых работаю!
Спасибо! Удачи! (бурные продолжительные аплодисменты) Ура - ура - ура!  (овации Ирине - автору)

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Маргошик68

*Vitolda*, Ира, спасибо огромное за Польку бабочек, смотрела и ногами притопывала, здорово!

*Vitolda*, Ирочка, зависла, вот сижу и наслаждаюсь такой красотой и восхищаюсь таким умением подобрать и музыку, и картинки, спасибо огромное! :Yes4:

----------


## Vitolda

*Большое СПАСИБО всем-всем за добрые слова о моих работах! 
ОЧЕНЬ приятно их слышать!!!* 
Сегодня хочу показать свою новую оркестрово-ритмическую работу.
Звучит всем знакомая народная мелодия *"Во поле береза стояла"*. 
Мне она тоже с раннего детства знакома, но вот только когда на ее основе стала упражнение делать, поняла, что совсем даже не  ординарное у нее строение. Не укладывается в стандартный квадрат! Куплет, как обычно, из 4-х фраз состоит. А вот в каждой фразе не 4 такта, как всегда бывает, а 3!!! Поэтому не удивляйтесь тому, что картинка у меня как будто 3-х дольная получилась. В каждой картинке - одна фраза. 

Ритмические рисунки здесь элементарные - пульсация половинными и четвертными. А сложность в том, что следить нужно за чередованием звучания разных шумовых инструментов и ускорением темпа. Ну и еще не поддаться на искушение играть в два раза быстрее, чем предполагается. Здесь должны звучать именно половинные и четверти, а не четверти и восьмые. 




А теперь - по традиции!
Здесь - https://yadi.sk/d/SdFcK9zZkWPLKw - карточки для предварительной работы
Здесь - https://yadi.sk/d/OP2jR45Oex5E9g - музыкальный файл, использованный в упражнении (он немного сокращенный). 


Буду рада, если кому-нибудь пригодится!

----------

annkir (24.03.2019), kimesha (19.10.2018), Leelya (19.06.2017), Lenylya (13.05.2016), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), oksi7771 (04.08.2016), olya_via (19.04.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), Valenta (20.02.2020), vetlost (19.03.2017), Виноград (21.09.2016), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Лариса Антонова (03.01.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

ИРИНА!
 СПАСИБО ВАМ БОЛЬШОЕ ЗА ВАШИ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ РАБОТЫ!!!!!! ШИРОКО ИСПОЛЬЗУЮ ИХ В РАБОТЕ! ДЕТИ ИХ ПРОСТО ОБОЖАЮТ, ПРОСЯТ ЕЩЁ И ЕЩЁ!! 
ПОСЛЕДНИЕ ВАШИ РАБОТЫ - "МАТРЁШЕЧКИ", "ВО ПОЛЕ БЕРЁЗА СТОЯЛА" - ПРОСТО ОТЛИЧНЫЕ! ВЫПОЛНЕНЫ НАСТОЯЩИМ МАСТЕРОМ!!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

*Я с бабочками ПОЛЬКУ танцевала.
И "ВО ПОЛЕ БЕРЁЗА" поиграла.
Как занимательно и как чудесно.
Детишкам интересно и полезно. 
СПАСИБО!!!!!* :Tender:

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Belka2011

Ирина! спасибо от детей и от меня! Использую ваши работы и дети просят еще и еще.Творческих успехов вам и здоровья!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Гульниза

Дорогая Ирина! Спасибо вам за все то добро и талантливое творение, что мы видим, слышим и всем этим любуемся и пользуемся! только недавно в нашем музыкальном зале установили большой телевизор, и сейчас мы все дружно отстукиваем, отхлопываем все ваши "ритмы".  Детям очень и очень нравится! Сюжеты красивые, мелодии на слух легкие, запоминающиеся. На наш стук прибегают сотрудники и после занятий просят им включить ваши шедевры, и сами с удовольствием учатся правильно исполнять музыкальные задания. СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ! Будьте здоровы и счастливы!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## tvelen

Ирина! Познакомилась с Вашими работами. Просто находка! Большое спасибо за Ваш труд, время, способности. Обязательно использую Ваши материалы в своей работе. Самое главное Вы делитесь своими идеями и находками. Огромное Вам спасибо.

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## НСА

Ирочка, разучивали с детками Польку бабочек, они такие довольные, так им нравится :Tender:  Кричат: давайте ещё, пожалуйста, давайте ещё раз  :Grin: Спасибо большое от меня и моих деток  :Aga:

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## космея

Ирочка! Спасибо огромное за ваш труд, вашу фантазию! Обязательно возьму в свою копилочку знаний . СПА-СИ-БО!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## натела

Спасибо большое, за интересные работы, обязательно возьму своим деткам.

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## swetlanahoh

ИРИНА! Преогромнейшее Вам спасибо за ритмические шедевры. Зимой использовала несколько Ваших замечательных работ. В Восторге были не только дети вместе со мной, но и коллеги из других детских садов. Это же здорово, когда такой творческий человек бескорыстно делится своими творениями на радость нашим деткам. А какая огромная помощь нам, кто не успевает сам делать такие проекты (да еще ведь и не умеем так, как Вы). СПАСИБО от меня и всех моих деточек!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Алена43

Ирина! Вы просто гений! Как замечательно, что живут на свете такие люди, как Вы и радуют нас своим творчеством и умением! Спасибо Вам! Ваши карточки непременно использую в новом учебном году.

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## nastiabar

Ирина, огромное спасибо за ценный материал!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

*Девочки, большое спасибо за добрые слова!!! Очень рада, что вам нравится, что используете (или будете использовать) мои работы!*
А сегодня - знакомьтесь, веселые 
*"Солнечные зайчики"* 
Использована минусовка песни Мурадели на слова Садовского




https://yadi.sk/d/Sg8Ca4dvMgRhOg - карточки для предварительной работы
https://yadi.sk/d/EUndBGvILz-qcA - использованный музыкальный файл (он на 10% замедлен в сравнении с оригиналом)
https://yadi.sk/d/Dp8WWWT7J1Qh6A - оригинальный музыкальный файл

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (05.01.2019), kimesha (19.10.2018), Leelya (19.06.2017), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), olya_via (19.04.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), Виноград (21.09.2016), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Людмилая (02.06.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## мадам

Ира, добрый день! Большое спасибо Вам за материал, которым Вы делитесь с нами!!!!!


> А какая огромная помощь нам, кто не успевает сам делать такие проекты (да еще ведь и не умеем так, как Вы).


СПАСИБО!!!!! С удовольствием заглядываю в Вашу мастерскую!!! Творческих успехов!!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## катя 98

Для деток -самое оно!!!! Ирочка, спасибо огромное за новую работу!!!! :Ok:

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Спасибо за такую быструю и теплую реакцию!!! 
https://yadi.sk/d/Sg8Ca4dvMgRhOg -  В этой папке - и карточки к "Солнечному зайчику" и к следующему моему проекту.


В гости к солнечным зайчикам пришли подружки - солнечные белочки. И вместе они исполнили свою солнечную песенку. А чтобы было веселее - заиграли. Зайчики - на палочках, а белочки - на орешках.

*Оркестр солнечных зайчиков и белочек*




Музыка в проекте та же, только на один куплет укороченная...

----------

NAT2008 (21.01.2017), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), olya_via (19.04.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## aichka

Какие же весёлые и забавные солнечные зайчики!

Чудесный ритм- понятный, интересный, а в образе задорных зайчиков- ну, просто одно удовольствие деткам прохлопывать!

А то, что у зайчиков появились подружки балочки с ритмическими орешками- вообще класс! 

Можно сделать заячий-беличий оркестр: мальчики- девочки! Очень деткам будет интересно!

Спасибо, Иришка! И как ты СТОЛЬКО успеваешь?

И клипы на песни делать, и фильмы о войне, и классику, и весёлые ритмы! :Tender: 

И всё с таким качеством!

Ты- сама - человек- оркестр! :Ok: 

Спасибо! Скачала всё и распределила по папочкам: "Ритмы" и "Оркестр".

Будет чем порадовать ребят после отпуска!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Алена43

Добрый вечер, Ирина Борисовна! У меня к Вам большая просьба - не могли бы Вы кинуть ссылку на польку в первой Вашей работе "Овощные ритмы"? Надеюсь, я не опоздала? А - то может времени уже много прошло? Дело в том, что на этот замечательный сайт я попала совершенно случайно несколько дней назад. И теперь "гуляю" здесь и нарадоваться не могу, что забрела сюда.

----------


## Vitolda

Снова и снова радуюсь тому, что мои работы - как новые, так и старые, нравятся, вызывают интерес, будут использованы в работе с детьми. СПАСИБО!!!




> Добрый вечер, Ирина Борисовна! У меня к Вам большая просьба - не могли бы Вы кинуть ссылку на польку в первой Вашей работе "Овощные ритмы"? Надеюсь, я не опоздала? А - то может времени уже много прошло? Дело в том, что на этот замечательный сайт я попала совершенно случайно несколько дней назад. И теперь "гуляю" здесь и нарадоваться не могу, что забрела сюда.


Лена, конечно же можно!!! Очень благодарна Вам за то, что заметили отсутствие ссылки на музыку и сказали об этом! Я уверена была, что ссылочка эта живет в моем домике! http://yadi.sk/d/bKVRQl7T7Ys_i - пожалуйста, "Полька-знакомство". Здесь замедленный вариант, тот, который я в "Овощных ритмах" использовала

----------

Svetatka (04.07.2017), Любовь Анатольевна (06.09.2016)

----------


## зулико

Ирина Вы замечательный Мастер! Ваши работы заслуживают самой высокой оценки! Большое спасибо за доставленную радость!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Алена43

Пока нахожусь в отпуске, хочу во всех карточках разобраться, все прохлопать самой. И к сентябрю быть во всеоружии. Желаю Вам, чтобы Ваши идеи были как неиссякаемый источник! А мы будем благодарить Бога за то, что знакомы (хоть и заочно)с таким талантом и мастером выдумки! Здоровья Вам и вдохновения!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## ivano

С удовольствием побывала в вашей теме,скопировала себе в копилку!
Хочется поскорее выходить на работу !
Материал профессионально отработан ,сделан - бери и занимайся !
Спасибо большое !

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## kasatkinaog

Ирина, большое спасибо за Ваши работы! Вы настоящий МАСТЕР!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Ириш, все посмотрела, послушала, постучала-поиграла)))) Как без этого? Очень нравится!!! Думаю, и детям будет интересно-преинтересно!!! Спасибо тебе!!! Только у меня опять загвоздка, вчера на Ютубе ничего скачать не получилось((( Надеюсь, это было временное явление, пойду снова...

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

ИРИНА!
 СПАСИБО ЗР "СОЛНЕЧНЫХ ЗАЙЧИКОВ""
ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ, ВЕСЁЛЫЕ, ОЧЕНЬ РИТМИЧНЫЕ!!!! 
ДЕТЯМ ОЧЕНЬ ПОНРАВИЛИСЬ!!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Valenta

*"ЗАЙКИ..."*  - ПРЕЛЕСТЬ!!! СУПЕР!!! ЧУДО!!!
С детками играть их буду!!!!
Всё по-детски ярко, живо,
Динамично и красиво!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

А сегодня - первая серия моей "Грибной истории". Это вариант для малышей, для совсем-совсем начинающих. И ритма тут всего два - ровные четверти и ровные восьмые. 

*"Грибная история для малышей"*




Уже готово еще 2 варианта, для ребят постарше. Там и ритмов побольше, и варианты посложнее, и пауза используется... Только вот ютуб в эти выходные со мной не дружит, никак загрузить не хочет... 
Так что - продолжение следует.....

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), olya_via (19.04.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017)

----------


## Valenta

> А сегодня - первая серия моей "Грибной истории"....продолжение следует.....


Премьера УДАЛАСЬ, Ириш!!!

С нетерпением ждём очередной серии!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## aichka

> "Грибная история для малышей"


Ну какие же классные и веселые грибочки!

Как здорово, что при помощи таких игровых фильмов можно уже и малышей и среднячков приучать понимать и отшлепывать, отстукивать ритм!

Умница, Ирочка! Грибочки- такие симпатяшки! 

И ритм  для первого этапа освоения ритмического оркестра- сделан прекрасно!

То, что НАДО!

Как повезло нынешним детям, что они могу обучаться в такой занимательной, яркой, игровой и веселой форме! Замечательно!

*Спасибо!*

----------

vetlost (19.03.2017), Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Lana9370

Ириночка! Забежала к Вам на минутку и застряла на час. Какие чудесные работы! Спасибо за то, что бескорыстно ими делитесь с нами.

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

ИРИНА!
СПАСИБО ВАМ ЗА ВАШИ ЧУДЕСНЫЕ РАБОТЫ!
 ДЕТИ ТАК РАДЫ  ОТСТУКИВАТЬ РИТМЫ ПО ВАШИМ  ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫМ ИНТЕРЕСНЫМ РОЛИКАМИ И ПО КАРТОЧКАМ!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Алена43

Ириш, все посмотрела, послушала, постучала-поиграла)))) Как без этого? Очень нравится!!! Думаю, и детям будет интересно-преинтересно!!! Спасибо тебе!!! Только у меня опять загвоздка, вчера на Ютубе ничего скачать не получилось((( Надеюсь, это было временное явление, пойду снова...


Девочки, подскажите, пожалуйста, как эту прелесть можно скачивать в Ютубе?

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Лена, СПАСИБО за внимание к моим страничкам и теплые слова! А о том как скачивать в Ютубе я недавно рассказывала вот здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4875037
Желаю удачи!

----------


## Vitolda

А теперь следующие серии моей "Грибной истории"

*"Грибная история"*

----------

mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), Olyashka (25.06.2016), olya_via (19.04.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), vetlost (19.03.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

И *"Грибная история 2"*




И чтобы точно не затерялись - еще раз:

Карточки для предварительной работы - https://yadi.sk/d/aC7UPvcJoVvENA - сразу ко всем сериям
И музыкальный файл -  https://yadi.sk/d/MgTxIZZ4lPt35A

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), Svetatka (04.07.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), марина гайворонская (06.11.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Все скачала, получилось!.. Сама была, малость, невнимательна((( Спасибо, Ириш!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

ИРИНА! 
СПАСИБО ЗА ЧУДЕСНЫЕ ЗАБАВНЫЕ ГРИБОЧКИ!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## stranikira

Такие хорошенькие грибочки, а ещё и для малышей, и для деток постарше! Восхищаюсь вашими работами!!! Спасибо огромное Вам!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## МаринаПлотникова

Спасибо ВАМ за "Шумелки, гремелки, стучалки, игралки"!!!
Очень даже отлично и пригодится всегда!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Anisoara

> "Грибная история 2"


Ирина, огромное спасибо за твое творчество!!!  Ярко, красочно.....думаю осенью деток порадую!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Маргошик68

*Vitolda*, Ирочка, спасибо огромное за Зайчиков с белочками, за такие чудесные Грибные истории, как нашим деткам повезло, что у них есть Ира и мы можем с ними так интересно и весело проводить занятия. :Yes4:

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Алена43

Спасибо, Ирочка! Следуя Вашим советам, установила у себя SaveFrom.net помощник. И теперь у меня есть действительно "волшебная" кнопочка, с помощью которой я могу порадовать своих детишек, скачав Ваши упражнения! Я работаю в сельском детском саду. И мы не избалованы техническими средствами. В нашем распоряжении синтезатор, магнитофон и телевизор с DVD. Планирую все упражнения записать на диск и с помощью DVD "донести" до детворы. Спасибо за Ваш титанический труд!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Сентябринка

*Ирина! Огромное спасибо за такие чудесные клипчики с ритмами!!! Ну очень красочно и доступно, какая вы умница!!! СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Так приятно заходить к вам в гости - всегда что-то новенькое  для себя и своих деток найдешь!!!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

По просьбе перевела музыкальный файл, использованный в моей *"Польке бабочек"* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4838629 в формат мп3. 
Выставляю ссылку. Может быть кому-нибудь пригодится.
https://yadi.sk/d/QDUcQ8VHWSYpt - *"Полечка" в формате мп3*

----------

mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), Svetatka (04.07.2017), марина гайворонская (06.11.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

А сегодня новая хлопалка-стучалка... Внеплановая она получилась! Увидела мультик с этой всем известной песенкой  на польском языке - и вдруг так захотелось ритмяшку сделать! вот что вышло:

*"Утята"*




Карточки для предварительной работы https://yadi.sk/d/L74e97dAEfXw9g

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (05.01.2019), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), Valenta (20.02.2020), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Ладога (13.01.2019), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Рашидик (01.08.2021), Ясная зорька (07.04.2018)

----------


## aichka

> А сегодня новая хлопалка-стучалка... Внеплановая она получилась! Увидела мультик с этой всем известной песенкой на польском языке - и вдруг так захотелось ритмяшку сделать! вот что вышло:
> 
> "Утята"


Это так просто, что гениально! Такая прелесть! ну, казалось бы- и в голову не пришло бы простучать эту известную мелодию... а тут- такие чудесные и все разные утята-что придает особую оригинальность, удивление и  умиление - и ритм простой, но такой уместный, именно такой и просится! 

Для начала обучения детишек- именно набор только длинных и только коротких звуков и нужен! А в таком веселом выражении как же ребятам будет интересно учиться!

Такой чудесный фильм получился- приятный, веселый, радостный!

Дети будут в восторге!

Спасибо за очередную прелесть, Ирочка!

Просто чудесная игрушечка получилась!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## ivano

Получила огромное удовольствие от всех шумелок-стучалок !
Обязательно возьму в работу на следующий год !
Спасибо за работу!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Здравствуйте, Ирина!!!! Ваши "Утята" одно очарование и хорошее настроение. Дети с большим удовольствием под такой фильм будут выполнять ритмическое задание. Спасибо Вам большое.*

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня вдруг еще одна летне-осенняя стучалочка-гремелочка придумалась... Может пригодится кому...

*"На полянке"*




https://yadi.sk/d/RQwLZPs3p0jD0w - здесь карточки для предварительной работы
https://yadi.sk/d/GTbML8AwHvUPDA - здесь полечка, которая в основе моего упражнения. Немного сокращенная, как в ритмяшке.
https://yadi.sk/d/LtIqy2COa9Vwk - видео упражнения для тех, у кого сложности со скачиванием с Ютуба

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), Leelya (19.06.2017), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), NAT2008 (21.01.2017), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), olya_via (19.04.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Valenta

*ИРИШ,*  я снова у тебя в гостях!
И по традиции уже: "УХ!!! АХ!!!" :Yahoo: 
Захватывает дух, рука ритмично бьёт,
А у тебя идей опять невпроворот!!!!  :Ok: 
Всё интересно, просто и понятно, 
Продумано до мелочей всё аккуратно.  :Tender: 
*СПАСИБО,* лакомишь, балУешь!!!
Здесь поневоле оркестрантом будешь!  :Girl Blum2:

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Алена43

Ирочка! Пчелка-труженица Вы наша! От Ваших стучалочек-гремелочек душа поет! Сама с удовольствием сижу да хлопаю! Представляю, какая радость будет для детей. Прямо не дождусь сентября (Сейчас я в отпуске, а в августе у нас ремонт).

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Спасибочки-спасибочки!!! Ритмяшки - то, что надо!!!
Ириша - рукодельница! И этому мы рады!
Ведь столько интересного, полезного для нас!
Да, дети, без сомнения, воскликнут дружно: "Класс!"

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## лида-1410

> Сегодня вдруг еще одна летне-осенняя стучалочка-гремелочка придумалась... Может пригодится кому...
> 
> "На полянке"


СПАСИБО!!! СПАСИБО!!! СПАСИБО!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Ладога

> Сегодня вдруг еще одна летне-осенняя стучалочка-гремелочка придумалась... Может пригодится кому...
> 
> "На полянке"


 Большое спасибо! Очень нужна осенняя считалочка!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## stranikira

Не устаём говорить: "СПАСИБО" замечательной Ирине!!! :Koshechka 07:

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## ttanya

Ирина! Спасибо за все Ваши прекрасные "Шумелки, гремелки, стучалки, игралки".  Все забираю в свою копилочку, чтобы использовать в работе с ребятками. "Утята"-мелодия на слуху у всех деток, так как почти ни одно садовское массовое мероприятие не проходит без этого любимого детьми танца. А теперь еще  можно и оркестр добавить!!! Да еще и с таким чудесным ритмическим клипом! :Tender:  
"На поляне"- какая красота. Смотрю и одновременно и прохлопываю, и притопываю. Разве можно просто сидеть и смотреть? А как ребятам будет интересно смотреть такой очаровательный сказочный фильм и выполнять ритмический рисунок!
_ Труженице пчелке от нашего детского сада "Пчелка" огромное-преогромное
_

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## TATYANA_UNCHA

присоединяюсь ко всем словам благодарностей. Тысячу раз "СПАСИБО"! Это восхитительно!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## НСА

Ирина, столько много нового, интересного, спасибо огромное  :Tender:  Хочется быстрее порадовать деток, им очень нравится. Удачи вам!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Наталі

Спасибо огромное за все работы, интересно взрослым а я представляю глаза детей !!! Творческих вам успехов во всех начинаниях!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Так захотелось ритмы нарисовать "облачками-лошадками"!!! 

*Белогривые лошадки*




https://yadi.sk/d/EeqAp54In__wcQ - карточки-ритмы

https://yadi.sk/d/GTbML8AwHvUPDA - музыкальный файл

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), olya_via (19.04.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

ИРИНА! СПАСИБО ЗА ЧУДЕСНЫХ БЕЛОГРИВЫХ ЛОШАДОК!!!!!
ТАКИЕ ЗАЖИГАТЕЛЬНЫЕ, ИНТЕРЕСНЫЕ!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## на.та.ли.

Ирочка, полянка и лошадки ну просто чудо - смотрела несколько раз и восхищалась твоим талантом. 
МОЛОДЕЦ!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## muzik

спасибо за чудесные работы!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша, СПАСИБО тебе!!! Как здОрово, когда такие замечательные мультяшные герои становятся еще и героями твоих развивашек-ритмяшек!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Danon

Спасибо за безценный материал!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## irina11

Ирина огромное СПАСИБО ! Мне прям самой захотелось сать маленькой и пойти к ВАм на музыкальные занятия!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

В этом году у меня, похоже, настоящая грибная пора!
Сначала три серии *"Грибной истории"* - вот здесь и дальше: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4880131
Потом *"Грибная песенка"* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4898254
и *"Грибная полянка"*  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4898001

А теперь - новая ритмяшка *"По грибы"*




Карточки https://yadi.sk/d/uiLier_ZmniI8g
Музыкальный файл - https://yadi.sk/d/IxwyUd0Zo2sDTg

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), Leelya (19.06.2017), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша, такая получилась ВКУСНЕЙШАЯ грибная история!!! Во всех отношениях приятная! И музыка, и иллюстрации подобраны чудные! А все вместе - сплошное удовольствие! Смотри, слушай, слушай, смотри - и играй в ритмяшки!!! Очень-очень понравилось! СПА-СИ-БО!!!!!!!! :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:  :Ok:

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Nich Tanya

> новая ритмяшка "По грибы


Ирина, большое  спасибо за такой интересный видео материал! Несколько лет назад ничего подобного дети наши не видели, а теперь такое великолепие дидактики по ритму, благодаря вам! Очень красочно, ярко и талантливо! Спасибо!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Алена43

Огромная благодарность за новые шедевры!!! Очень радостно, Ириша, что Вашей фантазии нет предела!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

*Девочки, большое спасибо за теплые отзывы о моих последних ритмяшках! 
Очень рада, что они вам нравятся, надеюсь, что в работе полезными окажутся!*

А сегодня я возвращаюсь к одной из своих самых первых работ - "Озорной полечке". 

Во-первых, с просьбой о мне обратились - сохранить идею, "героев" упражнения, но упростить ее ритм, убрать синкопу, с которой ребята неподготовленные не справляются. Ну а во-вторых, у меня уже традицией становится и ритмические упражнения и клипы с вариантами делать... Как "Грибные истории", к примеру http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4880131 или упражнения в цикле "Любимые детские сказки" http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4884054

Так что получилась не одна новая *"Озорная полечка"*, а целых три.
Вот первая:

----------

Leelya (19.06.2017), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), olya_via (19.04.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Вот здесь - вторая. В ней одинаковый ритм в первом и втором куплете, но чаще происходит смена ритма в припевах.

----------

Leelya (19.06.2017), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Ну и третья - *"Озорная полечка для малышей"*. В ней чередуются равномерная пульсация четвертями  и ровненькие восьмушки. Для тех ребят, для которых подобные упражнения - новый вид деятельности.




Для желающих - карточки легкого варианта https://yadi.sk/d/V580wg7jwMi8ZA

----------

Mandarinka-79 (04.04.2020), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), НаташаСокол (08.02.2020)

----------


## Ольга Сара

> Ну и третья - *"Озорная полечка для малышей"*. В ней чередуются равномерная пульсация четвертями  и ровненькие восьмушки.


Ваши традиции просто неоценимы, (а с синкопой мои тоже не справляются к сожалению)

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Моим, Ириш, очень понравится и будет в РАДОСТЬ))))) Спасибочки! - опять "вкусно" так, фруктово-сочно)))))

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Захотелось увидеть осень совсем-совсем по-детски. Попросилась для этого песенка *"Тише, тише, тишина.." Скрипкиной*. И соединились в ней моменты клипа - детского видения осени - на время пения, и кусочки ритмяшки - на проигрыш. 




А чтобы можно было сочетать пение и стучалочку - сделала сразу и вариант с минусовой фонограммой.




Ритмические карточки https://yadi.sk/d/YAWPStz9XN3jwA

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (05.01.2019), kimesha (19.10.2018), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020)

----------


## гномик

> "Тише, тише, тишина.." Скрипкиной.


Cпасибо огромное!!!! как раз учим эту песенку с малышами, а тут еще к ней такой подарок!!!! СПАСИБО!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Иделя

> Захотелось увидеть осень совсем-совсем по-детски. Попросилась для этого песенка *"Тише, тише, тишина.." Скрипкиной*.


спасибо за видео!!!а ноты и минус без видео не смогли бы скинуть?пожалуйста!!!у нас в садике проектора нет(((((

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

> спасибо за видео!!!а ноты и минус без видео не смогли бы скинуть?пожалуйста!!!у нас в садике проектора нет(((((


Конечно, поделюсь всем, чем возможно!

https://yadi.sk/d/poicRVuKbdyFS - плюс

https://yadi.sk/d/lgTwHaHybdyJr - минус

https://yadi.sk/d/rpvnRjrwbdyR7 - ноты

https://yadi.sk/d/wUcLIOU8bdyX2 - ритмические карточки

Буду рада, если пригодится!!!

----------

mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Любовь Анатольевна (06.09.2016)

----------


## Елена М

*Ирочка! Огромнейшее спасибо!!!!!! Вот уж мастер так мастер!!!!!!*  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Мелодия69

[IMG]http://s20.******info/31cea6874100df3d80098423bc6e4f2c.gif[/IMG]
Ирина, огромное Вам спасибо!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Ольга Сара

Спасибо за ваши работы, всегда мои дети смотрят и занимаются с восторгом.

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## olga kh

*Ирочка, ну ты же ЧУДО!!! Вот опять из ниоткуда 
(нет, мы знаем - что - откуда))),
Словно яблочко на блюде,
Твой подарок!..Это ж КЛАССНО!!! 
Все ОТЛИЧНО!!! Все ПРЕКРАСНО!!!
И - ТАКОЕ вот СПАСИБО!!!
Эх, вот мы бы так могли бы!..
Но...пока не удается(((
Но зато - здесь достается))):*derisive: :Ok:  :Tender:

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## alla-mus

> "Тише, тише, тишина.."


Спасибо, Ирина Борисовна, за хорошую песенку и чудесный клип с "ритмяшками". Действительно все "лёгонько" и по -детски!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## svetsvet

*Ирина! Ритмяшки просто ЧУДО! *

----------


## Олга Кобелева

Не перестаю восхищаться вашим трудолюбием,  но своими маленькими шедеврами вы и нас подталкиваете к работе. Создавать пока сама не умею, но посмотрю и послушаю ваши творенья, хочется показать и детям, а им очень нравится, а теперь даже не плохо и справляются, так что из 100% моего результата 50% ваши. Ещё раз большое спасибо.

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## нутя

Ириночка, и когда Вы только успеваете творить такую КРАСОТУ?! и не просто красоту, а обучающий материал-доступный, красочный, оригинальный!!!! Это фантастика!!! СПАСИБО, Вам, что щедро делитесь своими наработками! Просто восхищаюсь, поклоняюсь вашему таланту! СПАСИБО миллион раз!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## НСА

> Конечно, поделюсь всем, чем возможно!


Ирочка, спасибо вам огромное!!! Как всегда здорово!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## muzik



----------


## tolga

Vitolda! Огромное Вам спасибо за помощь и за ваше творение !!! Вы умница! Низкий Вам поклон!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## tvelen

Ирина спасибо вам за Ваше творчество! А потом наше вдохновение!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## лариса61

Дорогая Ирина Борисовна! Спасибо вам большое в первую очередь  от меня и конечно же от моих деток, за ваши ритмяшки-вкусняшки. Как же им нравиться слушать,  смотреть и играть, а какой результат!!!....... Я на протяжении 25 лет утром занимаюсь с ребятами ритмикой, а теперь вот и кружок организовала, он у нас так и называется "Ритмяшки". Спасибо за вашу помощь, за ваше творчество. Вот проведем осенние праздники и сделаем на каникулах день открытых дверей для родителей. Мне не терпится показать, какие талантливые дети, как им все это нравиться, но в первую очередь я сама прониклась  темой по ритму и хочется, чтобы все видели результат нашего труда. Еще раз спасибо вам! Вы чудная! :Tender:

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Олюр

Спасибо, Ирина, за  шумелки, гремелки, стучалки, игралки и ритмяшки! Богатейший материал!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## tafa

Ирина Борисовна,спасибо за ваше творчество,я работаю в саду компенсирующего типа-моим. детям очень нравиться

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Ольчик Умница

*Vitolda*, Ирина, здравствуйте! Совершенно случайно оказалась в Вашей теме, и просто обалдела от Вашего творчества! Я - учитель музыки в школе, и ритмические рисунки очень люблю использовать в работе, а у Вас - такое ЧУДО!!! С  Вашего разрешения буду использовать в работе с учениками начальных классов.  Спасибо Вам огромнейшее и творческих успехов, вдохновения!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Ольчик Умница

Смотрю сейчас клипы и предвкушаю, как уже с понедельника буду использовать! Мне летом в интернете попалась "Полька", но без авторства, она у меня в работе, первоклашки и второклассники -  :Ok: на ура воспринимают. А я все сокрушалась, что сама такую прелесть делать не могу, а подобных клипов нет! Ан нет, оказывается есть, да еще на любимом форуме, а теперь и автора знаю!

СПАСИБО, Ирина! :Tender:

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## ольга марущак

Здравствуйте  Ирина, очень нравятся ваши работы, дети играют с удовольствием, а у вас есть какие-нибудь зимние  варианты? спасибо за ваши творения  и чудеса.

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

*Как же приятно читать, что "ритмяшки" мои нравятся!!! И не просто нравятся - а используются в работе с детьми в разных-разных городах!!! Спасибо вам, девочки, за это!!!* 

А зимних шумелок у меня пока только две... Совсем новогодняя - *"Новогодняя полька"* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4751268 и просто зимний *"Марш снеговиков"* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4752234

Но стучатся еще зимние идеи, занимают очередь...

----------

Svetatka (04.07.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (12.12.2018)

----------


## Valenta

Я очень рада, что морозный воздух не заморозил творческий порыв нашей* Vitolda*! И ничуть не сомневаюсь, что выстроившиеся в очередь к тебе, *Ирочка*, идеи и идейки будут в скором времени реализованы. А это значит впереди нас ждут удивление, восхищение, радость и желание бежать и отдавать всё это богатство детям!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## varvara7371

> *Как же приятно читать, что "ритмяшки" мои нравятся!!! И не просто нравятся - а используются в работе с детьми в разных-разных городах!!! Спасибо вам, девочки, за это!!!*






Еще как нравятся и используются с превеликим удовольствием. И   не только в разных городах, но и странах и даже континентах.  Спасибо вам огромное. Успехов вам и здоровья.

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

ИРИНА!
Ваши "ритмяшки" постоянно использую в работе. Дети их любят и ждут!
СПАСИБО!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Давненько я новых жильцов в свой домик не заселяла... А уже хочется! 
С одной новенькой сегодня всех гостей познакомить хочу. Простенькая такая зимне-новогодняя ритмяшечка... Мелодия звучит знакомая-знакомая всем, с самого детства.. Из тех фильмов, что каждый не раз посмотрел и запросто цитировать может и словами, и мелодиями... 

*"Белые снежинки"
с музыкой Геннадия Гладкова*

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (05.01.2019), kimesha (19.10.2018), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), NAT2008 (21.01.2017), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), olya_via (19.04.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (12.12.2018), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

И действительно, настолько давно новых ритмяшечек не делала, что уже и о традициях забыла...
ПО ТРАДИЦИИ:
https://yadi.sk/d/B3sRlHDgItUH3g - оригинальный музыкальный файл
https://yadi.sk/d/oAkMV2JQylzS1Q - замедленный музыкальный файл, как в упражнении
https://yadi.sk/d/J50FSOTx4GLq3g - карточки для предварительной работы

----------

nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), olya_via (19.04.2016), Svetatka (04.07.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (12.12.2018), vetlost (19.03.2017)

----------


## aichka

> "Белые снежинки"
> с музыкой Геннадия Гладкова


*
Ирочка, ты как волшебница Новогодняя - с новым красочным подарком!
Ну, до чего всё красиво, нарядно, разнообразно и празднично!

Не успеешь порадоваться снежинкам со снеговичками, как уже дети едут с горочки, ёлочки, Дед Мороз со Снегурочкой и зверятами!

Как же разнообразно, интересно и понятно выглядят эти ритмы!

А уж когда в конце ёлочка зажигается в общем хороводе- вообще восторг!!!!

Дети будут пищать от удовольствия!

Спасибо огромное! Я радовалась сама - как ребенок! Чудо просто!*

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> Как же разнообразно, интересно и понятно выглядят эти ритмы!
> А уж когда в конце ёлочка зажигается в общем хороводе- вообще восторг!!!!
> Дети будут пищать от удовольствия!
> Спасибо огромное! Я радовалась сама - как ребенок! Чудо просто!


И я предвкушаю удовольствие от предстоящей работы  :Yahoo:  Ирина, низкий Вам поклон за Ваше творчество!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## irina11

> И действительно, настолько давно новых ритмяшечек не делала, что уже и о традициях забыла...
> ПО ТРАДИЦИИ:
> https://yadi.sk/d/DqGHw23jckC5Y - оригинальный музыкальный файл
> https://yadi.sk/d/f-NdXDfpckCJu - замедленный музыкальный файл, как в упражнении
> https://yadi.sk/d/ynCOAFTUckCSH - карточки для предварительной работы


Ирина ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО за ваше творчество и щедрость души!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## tvelen

Ирина как здорово! Спасибо за Ваше творчество!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

*Рада всем гостям! 
Спасибо за оценку моих ритмяшечек! 
Рада, что пользуетесь ими в своей работе!*

По просьбе в личку сделала *замедленный вариант  "Новогодней польки"* (оригинал вот здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4751268)
Вдруг пригодится кому-нибудь еще?

----------

Leelya (19.06.2017), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Неизменным героем новогодних праздников у малышей бывают зайчики. Вот и у моих зайчишек тоже сегодня елка! А глядя на них ребята могут немножко похлопать и постучать. 
Ритмяшечек у меня снова получилось две с одной музыкой, с общей идеей. Обе они для самых маленьких, очень простенькие...

Сначала не просто простенькая, а ОЧЕНЬ-ОЧЕНЬ простенькая! С ее помощью малыши элементарную ритмическую пульсацию простукивают.

*"Зайки" для малышей*

----------

mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), olya_via (19.04.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

А вот эти *"Зайки"* - чуть-чуть посложнее, но тоже очень простенькие.




https://yadi.sk/d/CgAZq1T1eRoasQ - музыкальный файл
Упражнения настолько просты, что карточки и не нужны, наверное... Но все таки, на всякий случай... https://yadi.sk/d/sx-fZMHFbHYu5A

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (05.01.2019), kimesha (19.10.2018), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020)

----------


## olga kh

> По просьбе в личку сделала замедленный вариант "Новогодней польки"


Ой, как здОрово, Ириш, очень хорошо получилось, бесподобно!!!!! Понравилось (мне), понравится (детям))), пусть нравится ВСЕМ!!!! :Ok:  :Aga:  :Yahoo: 




> "Зайки" для малышей


Ириша, нужна подводочка малипусечкам?..)))

На полянку снежную к елочке пушистой
Прискакали заиньки, заиньки-малышки,
В шубках серых, беленьких заюшки лесные - 
Все нашли подарочки под елкой - вот такие!




> А вот эти "Зайки" - чуть-чуть посложнее, но тоже очень простенькие.


А здесь вот так - про заботливых зайчат)))

Прискакали к елочке заиньки-зайчата,
Глянули - на елочке игрушек маловато!
Все пришли с подарками - то-то елка рада!
Вот спасибо милые, заиньки-зайчата!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Nataliyberezin

Ах,какие ритмяшечки! Проектора пока нет- но карточки очень даже использую! Красиво,ярко,эстетично Спасибо

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## лариса61

Ирина, спасибо большущие и огроменное за новогодние ритмяшки! Ах, как я радовалась............ Я ждала ваши новинки, и вот-прелесть! Завтра мой день и мой зал-УРА! С утра начну с ваших ритмяшек, новогоднюю полечку мы уже выучили, а детки просят еще и еще. Будем радоваться всем садиком! Затем будут звучать волшебные песни нашей Аллочки, Ларисы Некрасовой. Милые девочки, наши  труженицы, спасибо вам сердечное за то, чему вы нас учите, чем вы с нами делитесь! А делитесь вы частичкой своей души, поэтому все праздники  проходят как-то по особенному, по доброму и нарядному! Низкий вам поклон! И продолжайте покорять наши сердца!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Розалия Дворникова

Оврщные ритмы - это здорово!!! Спасибо вам за творчество!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Ольчик Умница

> Проектора пока нет-


У меня в классе тоже нет проектора, я вывожу на экран обычного телевизора. Ничуть не хуже.

Ирина, приступили к разучиванию новогодних ритмяшечек. 1-4 классы пищат от восторга! Первоклашки в коридоре меня вылавливают с вопросом: "А когда мы еще хлопать будем?"

Хозяюшка темки Ирина! Спасибо огромнейшее, творческого вдохновения, радости, счастья, удачи Вам во всем!!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## НСА

Ирочка, спасибо огромное за ваши чудесные ритмяшки.  Детям очень, очень нравятся :tender

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## muza67

Здравствуйте,уважаемая Ирина! Зашла в гости и не могу выйти уже никак.Как маленький ребёнок сижу хлопаю.напева. и т.д. Это же такое удовольствие! Спасибо огромнейшее за помощь нам,музыкантам детских садов. С удовольствием буду использовать всё в работе.Ещё раз СПА-СИ-БО! :Ok:

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## восьмушка

Уважаемая Ирина! Огромное спасибо Вам за творчество!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Олга Кобелева

Дорогая вы наша Марья - искусница. Спасибо вам за вши работы, за ваш безвозмездный труд, что вы не жалея своих сил и своего свободного времени помогаете нам сделать наши занятия интересными и не монотонными. Ещё раз огромное спасибо от меня и моих деток, они очень любят ваше творчество.

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## ttanya

_Ирина! Огромное Вам спасибо за чудесные новогодние подарки, а их здесь столько...
Шумим и гремим,  стучим и играем  с ребятками  вместе с Вашими чудесными, сказочными ритмяшками. А как они ребяткам нравятся! И на каждом занятии вопрос: "А мы будем сегодня играть  в ритмяшки"?  Спасибо за ваше творчество, за щедрость Вашей души,  которую Вы с такой любовью вкладываете в каждое Ваше волшебное творение!
_

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

*Снова и снова радуюсь гостям своего домика, их добрым и теплым словам! 
Очень приятно их слышать, дорогие девочки!!!*

Моим малышам тоже понравились веселые зайки! Только оказалось, что на экране при дневном свете два первых, совсем беленьких новогодних зайчика почти не видны, сливаются с зимним белым фоном...
Поэтому вот еще один вариант ритмяшечки для малышей, чуть ярче:

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020)

----------


## Ольга Сара

> Моим малышам тоже понравились веселые зайки! Только оказалось, что на экране при дневном свете два первых, совсем беленьких новогодних зайчика почти не видны, сливаются с зимним белым фоном...
> Поэтому вот еще один вариант ритмяшечки для малышей, чуть ярче:


Ирина, спасибо, вы умеете сделать всё очень сказочно, удачи в творчестве.

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Декабрь стремительно летит, и приближает нас к Новому году... Этот праздник малыши ждут, наверное, всегда! Ведь даже разговор о приметах осени в сентябре-октябре частенько заканчивается так: а потом выпадет снег, мы будем наряжать елку, наступит Новый год, и придет Дед Мороз!

Вот и в моей новой ритмяшке мы снова будем наряжать елку и ждать деда Мороза! А попутно - хлопать, шлепать, стучать... кому как нравится!
Вариантов ритмяшечки, в которых звучит очаровательная аранжировка всем известной "Елочки", снова получилось два... Ритмы там одинаковые, только меняются они по-разному. Вот в этом варианте - пореже. Значит предложить его можно ребятам, у которых опыта игры - немного.

*"Елочка"*

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (05.01.2019), kimesha (19.10.2018), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (12.12.2018), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016), труженица (14.11.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

А в этом варианте - ритмы меняются чаще, значит внимание у ребятишек должно быть развито! Этот вариант ребятами постарше предложить можно. Но он тоже - не сложный.

*"Елочка 2"*






https://yadi.sk/d/UkOyLdWjDO27Zg - карточки-ритмы для предварительной работы
https://yadi.sk/d/M8KTYdw2PZyFHw - музыкальный файл

----------

mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), olya_via (19.04.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (12.12.2018), vetlost (19.03.2017), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016), труженица (14.11.2016)

----------


## Nich Tanya

> вариант ритмяшечки для малышей,


*




 Сообщение от Vitolda


"Елочка"


Ирина, огромное спасибо за чудо ритмяшки! Дети все в восторге, а  музыкальное занятие стало у них одно из любимых благодаря Вам!*

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша, спасибо за сказку и новогоднее чудо!!! Обязательно будем вспоминать праздник с твоими ритмяшками - очень увлекательно будет, я думаю) Такая прекрасная возможность продолжить Новый год  с твоими работами! Тут тебе и развивалки, и развлекалки, и красота неописуемая!.. (за иллюстрации отдельное спасибо - и их создателям, и тому, кто их нашел)))))))) Спасибо, Ириночка!!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Nata S

> "Елочка"


Cпасибо большое, моим малышам должно понравиться. Здоровья Вам и творческих успехов!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## aichka

> Поэтому вот еще один вариант ритмяшечки для малышей, чуть ярче:





> "Елочка"





> "Елочка 2"


*Как же не терпится такую красоту показать ребятам! Простучать, пританцовывая, все эти чудесные ритмы с необычными, меняющимися, как подарок, персонажами!

Сейчас новогодняя суета и подготовка  к утренникам!

Зато уж точно будет чем заняться в январе, провожая ёлочку!

Вот уж где дети всех возрастов вволю постучат зимний новогодний оркестр!

Спасибо, Ирочка, за эти нежные, чудесные ритмы!

Такие праздничные, добрые, искрящиеся! Такие замечательные!!!!

СПАСИБО!!!*

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## sveta38

весь материал к утреннику уже выучен и теперь с большим удовольствием стучим, гремим, хлопаем Ваших елочек! спасибо!

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## tvelen

Ирина снова на Вашей страничке столько интересного! Большое спасибо за Ваше творчество.

----------

Vitolda (19.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова запасы для посленовогоднего периода, когда будем вспоминать о прошедших праздниках... 
Основа моей новой ритмяшки - еще одна всем известная Ёлочка - "В лесу родилась елочка". В первый момент было желание строго следовать за строчками песни... Но сначала споткнулась об этого мужичка с топором... Потом вырезала из своего проекта кадры со снежинками, которыми Метель и Мороз укутывают елочку... В общем получилась у меня - "Елочка в лесу", возле которой гуляют лесные зверюшки... Даже, скорее, не елочка - а елочки... Ну а крепкие ассоциации с песней, с празднично-новогодним ее настроем, заставили хоть и не привести елочку на праздник к детям, но все таки нарядить.

Итак, знакомьтесь...
*"Ёлочка в лесу"*




В ритмяшке использованы только элементарная пульсация восьмыми и четвертными нотами. Но тем не менее упражнение получилось не таким уж и легким. Во-первых, темп песенки быстрый, а во-вторых, в разных куплетах чередуются фрагменты коротких и длинных звуков по-разному, так что обязательно будет ребятам внимательно на экран смотреть.

https://yadi.sk/d/eExAIFCMXnxo-w - ритмические карточки
https://yadi.sk/d/EUndBGvILz-qcA - музыкальный файл (как в упражнении, сокращенный))

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (05.01.2019), kimesha (19.10.2018), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017)

----------


## Ольчик Умница

Ириночка, какая здоровская ритмяшечка!!!! Спасибо огромное (репутация не пускает)

С наступающим вас Новым годом! Пусть он принесет вам и вашей семье много радости, удачи, счастья  :011:  :008:  :016:

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

_Здравствуйте, Ирина. Сколько Новогодней радости дарите Вы нам своими ритмяшками. До чего же, каждая работа очаровательная, забавная, сказочная, да еще и развивающая. Я как-будто бы смотрю наши старые советские мультфильмы. Только восторг и восхищение. Спасибо Вам, Ирина, за елочки, зайчиков, снеговиков...... С нетерпением жду когда мои ребятишки тоже увидят все это волшебство и своими маленькими ладошками смогут поиграть в ритм песенок с любимыми героями.  Где Вы только находите все это? Большое Вам спасибо за титанический труд. Не устану повторять, что Вашу работу не ступаешь ни с кем: эстетика, такт, красота, мера во всем. Ирина, поздравляю Вас с наступающим Новым годом! Здоровья Вам и вашим близким!!! СПАСИБО ЗА ТВОРЧЕСТВО!!!!!!_

----------


## Лариса Антонова

ИРИНА! СПАСИБО за очередную радость для детей! Как вовремя! Дети очень любят Ваши работы  и незаметно для себя обучаются ритму.

----------


## Vitolda

И, как это часто у меня случается последнее время, не захотелось сразу отворачиваться от использованной в ритмяшке музыки, еще вариант попросился...
В нем - все совсем иначе!!! Начиная от аранжировки песенки! И ритмов здесь использовано гораздо больше! Медленный темп позволяет сосредоточиться и с этим разнообразием справиться. Сразу предупрежу - что ведерки, корзиночка, бочонок и мешочки с подарками обозначают паузы.

*"В лесу родилась елочка"*




https://yadi.sk/d/uOtUJ33Kx4zaDA - музыкальный файл
https://yadi.sk/d/r8rRjB-cv28C-w - ритмические карточки

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (05.01.2019), kimesha (19.10.2018), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## ЮЛилиана

> "В лесу родилась елочка"
> https://yadi.sk/d/ABySb62rdXBsD - музыкальный файл
> https://yadi.sk/d/m0Sk5ukNdXHg4 - ритмические карточки


Интересная видео-партитура получилась :Ok:  Спасибо за материал!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Anisoara

> "Елочка"





> "Елочка 2"


*Ирина, огромное спасибо за ваши интересные идеи. С удовольствием применяем  ( с вашего разрешения) их в работе. Дети в восторге.*

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## aichka

> "Ёлочка в лесу"





> "В лесу родилась елочка"


*Ирочка!  Твой Ёлочный цикл - просто прелесть!
Как же хочется уже просто насладиться  музыкальным отдыхом, поиграть с ребятами, без всяких нервов с утренниками, просто помузицировать!
Скорее бы это золотое время!
С удовольствием будем с ребятами стучать и пропевать твои замечательные ритмы, сделанные с такой Добротой и Ребячеством! 
То, что нужно ребятам! Обучаться- ИГРАЯ!

Спасибо, Ирочка!*

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## ТАТЬ-ЯНА

Какое чудо - эти новогодние  ритмяшки-очаровашки.  На прошлом занятии с великим удовольствием хлопали «Маленькой ёлочке».  Думала: « Чем  удивить детей на следующее занятие?» А  тут ещё новогодние  подарки.
Ирочка! Огромное спасибо за такие  красочные, увлекательные, поучительно –развивающие ритмические поучалки.

[IMG]http://*********org/6739360m.gif[/IMG]

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## muza67

В лесу родилась елочка -супер ритмяшечка! Ирочка,браво!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## varvara7371

*"В лесу родилась елочка"*



Какой же новогодний утренник без "В лесу родилась елочка?", а тут и видеоклип и карточки. Супер!!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Новая ритмяшечка (с музыкой Минкуса) - наверное, последняя в этом году с новогодне-елочной тематикой. 
Достаточно сложной она получилась, для опытных ребятишек. И темп быстрый, и ритмов хоть и немного, но меняются они довольно часто. 
Эта ритмяшечка для оркестрового, ансамблевого исполнения. Своеобразный диалог треугольников и колокольчиков. 
Буду рада, если пригодится кому-нибудь в работе!

*"Огоньки"*




https://yadi.sk/d/9SOfQjjsHNQEqQ - карточки для предварительной работы
https://yadi.sk/d/o2be2E8HqE1hlw - здесь сокращенный музыкальный файл, как в упражнении (опущено необыкновенно красивое вступление)

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (05.01.2019), Leelya (19.06.2017), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), NAT2008 (21.01.2017), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## aichka

> Новая ритмяшечка (с музыкой Минкуса) - наверное, последняя в этом году с новогодне-елочной тематикой.
> Достаточно сложной она получилась, для опытных ребятишек. И темп быстрый, и ритмов хоть и немного, но меняются они довольно часто.
> Эта ритмяшечка для оркестрового, ансамблевого исполнения. Своеобразный диалог треугольников и колокольчиков.
> Буду рада, если пригодится кому-нибудь в работе!


_
Ещё как пригодится! 
Еще одна замечательная ёлочка прибавилась в твой ёлочный цикл! Здорово! Изумительно!

И точно- великолепно для оркестра подойдет! Праздничного, яркого, эффектного!

 Как чудесно, что твоя фантазия  рождает новые и новые шедевры для наших детей!

Спасибо, Ирочка!_

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## ttanya

> Буду рада, если пригодится кому-нибудь в работе!
> 
> "Огоньки"


 _Ирина! Ещё как пригодится!!! И не только в работе, но и на празднике.Какая забавная, игривая  ритмяшечка!!! Я уже взяла себе на заметку на следующий год: дети в костюмах новогодних огоньков ( фонарики и звёздочки- ведь огоньки разные), спустились с ёлочки и веселят всех гостей и Дедушку Мороза.
 Конечно, придётся поработать над ритмом, темпом, но каков будет результат!!!  А пока поиграем  с огоньками в январе и выступим перед малышами.
_



> Своеобразный диалог треугольников и колокольчиков.


_А на празднике у меня будет диалог огоньков,  выбегающих на прекрасное вступление  из-за ёлки и расхваливающих себя с помощью_ _инструментов и таких замечательных, просто сказочных ритмов. 
_

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Травка

> Новая ритмяшечка (с музыкой Минкуса)


Ирин, прелестная штучка! Как игрушечка, такая же сверкающая и переливающаяся. Спасибо большое!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## varvara7371

> Новая ритмяшечка 
> 
> *"Огоньки"*



Праздник продолжается. После Нового года  будем играть в оркестре. Спасибо Ириша большое.

----------


## Олюр

> "Огоньки"


Большое спасибо за эти замечательные огоньки!

----------


## Vitolda

*В новогодние дни даже взрослым хочется верить в сказку! В чудеса и волшебство, в исполнение желаний! Кто-то начинает творить эти чудеса для близких... Так, как умеет! Ведь среди нас нет волшебников... Но именно в новогодние дни нет-нет, да готов кто-то сказать: "Я не волшебник. Я только учусь. Но ради тех, кого люблю, я способен на любые чудеса!"
*

У меня не будет сегодня чудес и волшебства... Но будут - сказки! 
Сегодня я хочу пригласить вас в *"Любимые сказки нашего детства"*! 



Они знакомы абсолютно каждому из нас! И как здорово, что и наши дети, внуки, воспитанники и сейчас по-прежнему начинают знакомство со сказками с "Теремка", "Репки", "Курочки Рябы"... Значит им понятны будут мои ритмяшечки по сказочным сюжетам! И очень хочется, чтоб и интересны они ребятам были! И вам, мои дорогие гости - тоже.

Итак, начинаю!
Сегодня открываю странички сказки *"Колобок"* 

Ритмяшечек с одинаковой музыкой и одинаковыми героями - три. Первая из них:
*Колобок для малышей*

Здесь лишь чередование пульсации четвертными и восьмушками. Зато уже можно попробовать играть по партиям, по подгруппам.. В диалогах колобка с лесными зверюшками партия колобка - всегда ровные восьмые, а у его собеседников - пульсация четвертями. Все это на картинках выложено земляничками.

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Любовь Ш. (16.02.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Следующий *"Колобок"* чуть посложнее. 
По прежнему в каждом диалоге одна и та же партия Колобка, и одну и ту же формулу выстукиваем в репликах зверят. Но это уже не просто пульсация.

----------

nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Любовь Ш. (16.02.2019), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

И третий Колобок - *"Колобок для оркестра"*. Он еще немного сложнее. Ну, во-первых, партии предполагается уже не простукивать, прохлопывать и т.д., а проигрывать на определенных инструментах, каждому герою - на своем. То есть предполагается деление ребят на более мелкие подгруппы или сольное исполнение каждой партии. К тому же и ритм у каждого героя теперь свой, не такой, как у другого.




https://yadi.sk/d/25bW9J1wWAVah -  здесь ритмические карточки для всех трех упражнений сразу
А музыкальный файл использован во всех упражнениях один и тот же, вот этот https://yadi.sk/d/Q38z6n5saYGNvw

----------

Irochka-777 (04.06.2017), kimesha (19.10.2018), NAT2008 (21.01.2017), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), s.lopuhova (15.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), veb (18.09.2016), vetlost (19.03.2017), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Любовь Ш. (16.02.2019), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## ttanya

_Ирина!  Я ещё не успела с ребятками поиграть с новогодними ритмяшками, а здесь уже новенькое, да какое!!!_




> У меня не будет сегодня чудес и волшебства... Но будут - сказки! 
> Сегодня я хочу пригласить вас в "Любимые сказки нашего детства"!


_Ваш "Колобок" для всех возрастов и есть настоящее чудо, волшебство, сказка! Представляю, с каким восторгом  малышки поиграют в эту ритмяшку, а в "Колобке оркестре" можно еще надеть ребяткам шапочки персонажей да и выступить перед малышами. И получится оркестровая музыкальная сказка. Думаю, что малышам понравится.
 Какие красочные, яркие картинки, как точно и умело подобрана музыка! Просто восторг и очарование! 
Спасибо Вам, что теперь можно знакомить детей с русскими народными сказками с помощью Ваших ритмяшек. Вы - сказочница и волшебница!!!
_
_R.S. Я так понимаю, что впереди нас ждут не менее чудесные  и волшебные сказки-ритмяшки. Ведь это только начало Вашего ритмяшного альбома "Любимые сказки нашего детства"! 
   И вот у меня появилась такая мысль: по каждой Вашей сказке-ритмяшке проводить мастер-класс для родителей. Я думаю, что это будет им тоже интересно и они будут больше уделять времени для знакомства своих деток  с русскими народными сказками. Желающим, с Вашего разрешения, можно и записать домой  - пусть играют всей семьей.
СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ ЗА ВАШ ТРУД, ЗА ВАШЕ ТВОРЧЕСТВО, ЗА УМЕНИЕ СОЗДАВАТЬ ТАКИЕ ИЗЮМИНКИ!!!_

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Вот же ты скромница, Ириша!!! Как же ты не волшебница? Еще какая!!! Уже смело можешь так себя называть! Мне твой "Колобок" очень нравится!!! Сейчас возможность появилась "поиграть в сказку", и очень рада этому! А о детях и говорить нечего!.. Вот так и будем продолжать прививать любовь к русским народным сказкам и хорошей музыке! Спасибо тебе!!! :Ok:  :Tender:

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Ольга Сара

> И третий Колобок - *"Колобок для оркестра"*.


Ирина, какая же Вы придумщица, и МАСТЕР, сказки будут использоваться музыкантами на УРА!!! Для меня Ваше творчество бесценно, спасибо!!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## mochalova19

> Новая ритмяшечка (с музыкой Минкуса)





> Сегодня открываю странички сказки "Колобок"


Ириночка,какая же вы-УМНИЦА! Огромное спасибо за ваш бесценный труд,за то, что вы делитесь с нами!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> И третий Колобок - *"Колобок для оркестра"*.


Что за прелесть Ваши сказки!!!!!!!!! Уже даже не терпится выйти на работу и показать это чудо детям! Вы бы только знали КАК обожают мои ребятишки Ваши ритмяшки!!!! СПАСИБО!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

> Что за прелесть Ваши сказки!!!!!!!!! Уже даже не терпится выйти на работу и показать это чудо детям! Вы бы только знали КАК обожают мои ребятишки Ваши ритмяшки!!!! СПАСИБО!!!!!


*Лена, очень рада  Вашему появлению на форуме и в моем домике!!!
Спасибо Вам, и не только Вам, но и всем, кто в эти дни заходил в гости и оставил добрые слова о моих ритмяшках!

ОЧЕНЬ рада, что первая из моих сказок понравилась!!!*

Продолжаю...

Открываем странички сказки *"Теремок"*

Первый - совсем как сказка... Со стуком в "теремочную" дверку каждого героя, подходящего к ней. Но ритмический рисунок у каждого зверька все-таки разный...

----------

irisa (20.01.2016), Irochka-777 (04.06.2017), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), olya_via (19.04.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Ладога (13.01.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Второй *"Теремок"* - уже без остановок на стук, с той же самой задорной русской народной мелодией. Сложность не только в смене ритмического рисунка, но и в изменении темпа.




https://yadi.sk/d/Q38z6n5saYGNvw - музыкальный файл

----------

nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Ладога (13.01.2019), марина гайворонская (06.11.2016), НСА (21.03.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Ну и третий теремок - снова с использованием детских музыкальных инструментов. У каждого героя - свой музыкальный инструмент, и общее их звучание в конце. Среди сложностей - снова разный темп вариаций.




https://yadi.sk/d/TgLfKfFqWSFfL - карточки к трем вариантам упражнения

Очень хочется надеяться, что и это путешествие в сказку понравится моим гостям!

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (05.01.2019), irisa (20.01.2016), Irochka-777 (04.06.2017), kimesha (19.10.2018), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), veb (18.09.2016), vetlost (19.03.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), МарСух (22.09.2016), НСА (21.03.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, здравствуйте!!! Сколько же много Вы создаете клипов. Каждая работа, это как маленькое чудо. Вы творите во всех жанрах. Познакомить детей с произведениями по слушанию - пожалуйста... у Ирины можно найти ВСЁ и это такого качества, душа поет, да и только. Оформить красиво песню, или танец на празднике, пожалуйста.... у Ирины опять целая библиотека. А сколько ритмических упражнений, на любой вкус...А теперь еще можно вспоминать наши добрые сказки через Ваши ритмяшки. Ирина, спасибо Вам за Ваш титанический труд, за Вашу неугомонность, за преданность своему делу, за щедрость, да и просто за то, что есть такой человек, как Вы!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

*Спасибо за добрые слова! Как же приятно их слышать!!!*

А у меня маленькая добавочка к циклу о теремке... С изменением, сделанным по просьбе. Здесь практически все так же, как в самом первом теремке, вот только ритм у медведя поменялся. Там теперь половинные ноты используются. Вдруг да пригодится кому-нибудь еще и такой вариант...

----------

nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

ИРИНА!!
Вы - настоящая волшебница! Сколько выдумки, сколько мастерства!!!! Просто чудеса творите!!!
 Ирина! Можно музыкальный файл выложить к "Теремку"?

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Большое спасибо за внимание к моим работам, отзывы в теме и в репутации!!! ОЧЕНЬ приятно!!!




> Ирина! Можно музыкальный файл выложить к "Теремку"?


Конечно, можно! 
https://yadi.sk/d/oYSe4RludqGp5 - это оригинал, тот музыкальный файл, который я использовала в работе. 

Но использовала я не все вариации. А иногда меняла их местами.. Ведь нелогично же дать партию медведя в более быстром темпе, чем партию мышки или лягушки, к примеру... И поменять местами эти персонажи в ритмяшке - значит пойти против сказочной логики... 

А если кому-нибудь нужен музыкальный файл к какому-нибудь конкретному из моих теремков - спрашивайте, выставлю

----------

irisa (20.01.2016), kimesha (19.10.2018), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017)

----------


## stranikira

Спасибо за сказочные ритмяшки!!! С понедельника и начнём с ними работать!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Valenta

По мастерской  твоей, *Ирина,* я прошла,
Традиционно, новое, полезное нашла.
Не хочется банальной быть и повторяться,
Но невозможно промолчать и в стороне остаться.
Тебе, и правда, по плечу проект любой,
Во всём, буквально, виден почерк твой!
Продуманность, разнообразие, нетривиальность,
И виденье своё, оригинальность.
Ленивый даже пристрастится 
К работе! Как не восхититься?!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня я зову вас в гости к следующей из сказок для малышей. 
Сегодня это - *"Курочка Ряба"*
Сказка совсем простая. А ритмяшек снова три. В первой - два ритмических рисунка, которые повторяются вместе с повтором части. 




Надеюсь, что понятно будет, какие фигурки в кадре только сказку рассказывают, а какими ритм нарисован!
https://yadi.sk/d/OjyObySZKSPdhg - музыкальный файл

----------

nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), vetlost (19.03.2017), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (10.05.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

В *"Курочке Рябе2"* тоже одни ритмы для одной части, другой - для второй. Вот только самих ритмов использовано больше и меняются они чаще.

----------

irisa (20.01.2016), kimesha (19.10.2018), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

И в последней "Курочке Рябе", для инструментального исполнения, нет такого следования собственно за событиями сказки. Хотя все ее герои присутствуют! И музыка звучит снова та же.




yadi.sk/d/Ml6SsT9lX8SEb - карточки для предварительной работы

Очень хочется, чтобы и эта сказка понравилась!

----------

irisa (20.01.2016), kimesha (19.10.2018), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), vetlost (19.03.2017), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Лариса Антонова (03.01.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## лариса61

Ирина, здравствуйте! Я снова в восторге о того, что вы создаете, а потом щедро делитесь с нами. Очень и очень и очень понравились все ритмяшки! Спасибо милая Ирина, вы меня одарили моими любимыми клипами. Будем учить вместе с детьми на ритмике. Ирина у меня вопрос, вы сначала с детьми по карточкам занимаетесь, или с музыки начинаете? Если можно ответьте, спасибо.

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Ольчик Умница

Ирина, Ваши музыкальные сказки - просто ЧУДО-ЧУДНОЕ!!!! У нас  (в школе) по УМК Планета знаний в 1 классе есть тема "Музыкальные сказки", мы инсценируем и Колобок, и Курочку Рябу, но всегда мне казалось, что чего-то не хватает! Теперь я поняла: там не хватало Ваших ЧУДЕС!!! Как жаль, что эти уроки уже прошли, но в следующем учебном году мы УУУУХХХХХ как развернемся!!! Ваши ритмяшки очень любят мои ученики

Спасибо Вам, Ирина, огромное! Дай Вам Бог здоровья, счастья, радости!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Девочки, спасибо за внимание и ваши теплые слова!!! Очень приятно чувствовать, что твои работы востребованы!!! 




> Ирина у меня вопрос, вы сначала с детьми по карточкам занимаетесь, или с музыки начинаете?


Знаете, Лариса, по-разному получается... Если ритмяшечка совсем простая, где, к примеру, только ритмическая пульсация используется длинными и короткими звуками - то могу просто с музыки начать, по показу, по словесному указанию менять с ребятами это чередование длинных и коротких. А потом - добавить картинки, иногда даже сразу видео... Но и в случае такого простого задания могу сначала с карточками ребят познакомить, а потом - использовать их как зрительную опору во время звучания музыки.

Когда ритмы сложнее используются, или когда их много, а ребята еще не имеют навыка "чтения ритмов с листа" (такого в подготовительной группе достигаем, да и то не все... Все-таки маловато времени на занятии! Вот те ребята, что в кружке у меня дополнительно, да не по одному году занимаются - больших успехов достигают) сначала знакомимся с карточками. Прочитываем их ритмическими слогами - Та и ти, прохлопываем без музыки в заданном ритме, простукиваем с помощью любого подручного материала - палочками, одноразовыми ложками, пластмассовыми крышками, каштанчиками, орешками... любой вариант подойдет. Затем хлопаем или стучим ритмический рисунок глядя на карточку уже под музыку. Но сначала не меняем его быстро на другой ритм (как может быть задумано в упражнении), повторяем дольше. Затем так же поступаем с другим ритмическим рисунком. А потом уже - используем видео. 

Если навыки у детей есть, упражнение несложное - процесс может проходить быстрее, какие-то шаги можно пропустить... Да и каждая ритмяшка может подсказать какой-то свой путь...

Вот как-то так у меня получается... Но сколько людей - столько и способов! Для каждого свой может быть правильным, свое "петушиное" слово поможет! 
Успехов!!! Буду рада, что и дальше мои ритмяшки будут помогать вам в работе!!!

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ириночка, как же такие очаровательные сказки могут не понравиться...... Вот и "Курочка Ряба": картинки яркие, очаровательные; музыка- веселая, задорная. И опять в Ваших работах нет перебора -все эстетично, все в меру. Ваши работы - это знак качества!!!!! Приятно смотреть самим и, конечно же показать детям. А самое главное-поиграть. СПАСИБО!!!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Ольга Сара

> И в последней "Курочке Рябе", для инструментального исполнения, нет такого следования собственно за событиями сказки. Хотя все ее герои присутствуют! И музыка звучит снова та же.


Ирочка, великолепно (чуть не пропустила твой сказочный цикл), ты сама как курочка - пеструшечка несешь нам золотые яички, вдохновения тебе и творчества неиссякаемого.

----------


## Олга Кобелева

Ирина! Не перестаю восхищаться вашим творчеством  и широтой вашей души. Настроения нет, полистаю ваши странички, и опять работать хочется. В этом году на новогоднем утренники использовали вашу новогоднюю полечку, все и дети и родители были очень довольны, а самое главное смотрю на своих деток, а у них чувство ритма благодаря вашим ритмяшкам развивается на много лучше, чем ранише, когда я не знакома была с вашим творчеством. Ещё раз вам огромное спасибо и успехов.

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## лариса61

Ирина, спасибо, что ответили, значит я на правильном пути. У меня тоже получается так знакомить ребят с ритмяшками, а что времени не хватает, так это больной вопрос. Как я согласна с Олей, ваше творчество дает заряд бодрости, уверенности и желания работать. СПАСИБО!!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

*Спасибо вам, девочки за теплые слова!!! ТАК приятно их слышать! И сразу словно крылья вырастают! И хочется снова и снова что-то попытаться сотворить - и со всеми поделиться!!!*

Все мысли музыкальных руководителей уже к 8 Марта, к предстоящей весне повернулись. Но еще практически половина зимы впереди! Вот и получилась у меня новенькая зимняя ритмяшечка. 
Два сожаления у меня вокруг нее... Первое - не знаю авторов песни, которую использовала. Буду ОЧЕНЬ благодарна, если кто-нибудь назовет мне их имена, а также расскажет, кто песню исполняет. И второе... Все мои поиски минусовки (чтобы пение, текст не отвлекал ребят от ритма) не увенчались успехом... А так хотелось именно с этой звенящей, хрустальной музыкой ритмяшечку сделать!!! Поэтому первый раз вышла у меня звенелочка с плюсом.... А может быть это и не страшно?

*"Зазвенели тихо на морозе льдинки"*




https://yadi.sk/d/nbsp-IPMfxYhXA - музыкальный файл
https://yadi.sk/d/8j9EsZ58TNm2-w - карточки для предварительной работы

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (05.01.2019), kimesha (19.10.2018), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), olya_via (19.04.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Любовь Анатольевна (06.09.2016), МарСух (22.09.2016), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Olga 58

"Колобок", "Теремок", теперь - "Курочка Ряба"! Браво!Не перестаю восхищаться Вашим талантом! Просто неиссякаемый родник! Что ждёт нас дальше?! Спасибо!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, здравствуйте!!!!! "Зазвенели тихо на морозе льдинки" - какая нежная, хрустальная, звенящая ритмяшка. Я для меня это, волшебный заколдованный клип. Картинки, просто чудо: витиеватые, зимние, тонкие, того и гляди без мороза растают.....Ирина, Вы находите такое очарование, такую красоту.... Сейчас Вы Снегурочка, которая продолжает радовать всех миром красоты: красоты в музыке - нежной, тихой, спокойной; красоты в изображении. Мы с ребятишками не только сможем смотреть, но и подпевать и прохлопывать (тихонечко - тихонечко, чтобы не испортить песенку-ритмяшку). Как всегда, все очень интеллигентно, все в меру. Спасибо Вам огромное!!!!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

> "Зазвенели тихо на морозе льдинки" - какая нежная, хрустальная, звенящая ритмяшка.


Таня, СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ за Ваши чудесные слова о моей работе!!! Для меня - ОНИ звучат необыкновенным волшебным звоном и радуют душу!!!
А "Зазвенели тихо на морозе льдинки.." и вправду совсем особенная ритмяшечка получилась! Не такая, как все...

А сегодня - совсем-совсем обыкновенная! Для ребят средней группы подойдет. 
Здесь 2 группы зверюшек - утята и котята. Каждая все время один и тот же свой ритмический рисунок играет. Котята на бубнах это делают, а утята - бубенчиками. Если у кого-то бубенчиков таких нет, так можно инструмент заменить, на маракас, например, или на румбу....

Знакомьтесь, *"Котята и утята"*




https://yadi.sk/d/uo6VDM1Mi7hP7A - музыкальный файл. 

https://yadi.sk/d/rJ7XCGF3X0B3Bg - карточки для предварительной работы

Хочется, чтобы мои зверюшки пришлись по вкусу вам и вашим ребятам!

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), Leelya (19.06.2017), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), vetlost (19.03.2017), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## olga kh

> "Зазвенели тихо на морозе льдинки"


Ириш, полностью с тобой согласна - зима еще может и должна радовать своей красотой, забавами своими озорными, поэтому не хочется пока с ней расставаться. А у тебя столько интересного зимнего "материала" (слово, конечно, не то для твоих чудесных ритмяшек) Очень рада, что ты не устаешь нас радовать))))) И поучаствовать в этом волшебстве тоже хочется, поэтому, если понравится, прими от меня такую подводку. Пусть и на обычном занятии будет такая праздничная, сказочная атмосфера (хотя и без того, конечно, видеоклип получился, ну, ОЧЕНЬ волшебным!!!) Спасибо большое!!!! И авторам песни, и исполнительнице - аплодисменты!!! Изумительная песня!!! Да, кстати, - а мне кажется, что песня только помогает здесь - все органично связано между собой, и думаю, что играть в ритмы будет только удобнее...Может быть, я не права?..Но самой понравилось "волшебничать" именно так!)))

Песенка волшебная в гости к нам идет
И друзей-ритмяшечек за собой ведет,
Сказку новогоднюю дарят нам они,
Сказку новогоднюю слушай - не спугни!.. (это к первому прослушиванию, а потом, когда уже переходим к самим ритмяшкам, читаем второе четвростишие)

***

Правда же, волшебная песенка, друзья?
Поиграть с ритмяшками предлагаю я,
Звонкие, хрустальные, нежные они...
Я напоминаю всем: чудо не спугни!..

----------

ShegurovaNA (13.01.2016), Vitolda (20.01.2018), Наталья sng (02.01.2020)

----------


## olga kh

> Знакомьтесь, "Котята и утята"


С радостью познакомилась! Опять чудненько так получилось, Ириночка! Картинки такие позитивные, музыка соотвтствующая - настроение прекрасное сразу!)))

И подводочка вот такая...

-Здрасьте! - крякают утята.
-Мяу! - им в ответ котята.
-Поиграем?
-Поиграем! Мы в оркестр вас приглашаем!
-Кря! Отличная идея! Удивить мы всех сумеем!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018), Наталья sng (02.01.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

*Оленька! Спасибо за подарки!!! 

С твоими подводочками мои ритмяшечки законченность получают! И даже вполне могут концертными номерами стать! 

Осенью с удовольствием пользовалась твоими подводками к фруктовым и овощным полечкам - а теперь снова удовольствие получаю! 

Уже и мысли в голове зашевелились... В этом году снова хочу в средней группе исполнить песню - сценку Аллы "Зверята потерялись". А там ведь тоже - котята и утята. И почему бы после счастливого окончания песни не продолжить сценку твоей подводочкой, а потом закончить моей ритмяшкой? 

Спасибо!*

----------


## olga kh

О, и правда!!! И там будет очень даже логичное завершение этой "потеряшной" истории)))

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## aichka

> Уже и мысли в голове зашевелились... В этом году снова хочу в средней группе исполнить песню - сценку Аллы "Зверята потерялись". А там ведь тоже - котята и утята. И почему бы после счастливого окончания песни не продолжить сценку твоей подводочкой, а потом закончить моей ритмяшкой?


Замечательная идея! Будет просто замечательно! Красочно, ярко, полно и весело!

Тут тебе - и пение, и инсценирование, и танец, и декламирование, и ритмы!

Очень будет здорово - целый сюжет можно строить и дальше!

Спасибо, Оля, за замечательные подводки, Иришке -за чудесную идею, прекрасные, веселые и  такие заманчивые ритмические игры!!!!!

Умница, Ирочка, как всегда - потрясающе!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Ирина Борисовна! Еще и еще раз спасибо Вам за"Утят и котят"! Очень Вам благодарна! Такие веселые и забавные! И как раз для моих малышей!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Lempi

Какие замечательные новогодние подарки! Спасибо, Ирочка! Использую в работе твои ритмические игры, дети в  восторге. Под песню "Зазвенели тихо..." танцевали с материалом-пленкой, а теперь ещё и поритмизируем.

----------


## Vitolda

Продолжаю свое путешествие в детские сказки... Сегодня это - "Федорино горе". Пока первая часть истории, когда разобидевшаяся посуда и кухонная утварь от грязнули Федоры убежала. Но продолжение следует....

*"Федорино горе"*




https://yadi.sk/d/6OY6du4_S3E2Ew - карточки для предварительной работы

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), laptysha26 (13.02.2017), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), olya_via (19.04.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), МарСух (22.09.2016), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (10.05.2018)

----------


## tvelen

Ирина ТАКОЕ ЧУДО Ваши работы! Веду дополнительно  музыкальный кружок, Ваши работы просто "окрыляют" на работу. Спасибо, что делитесь Вашими идеями!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, какое чудо Вы создали опять!!!! Музыка озорная, плясовая. А картинки, где Вы их находите? Разве можно пройти мимо таких ярких работ?! Спасибо за яркие впечатления.*[IMG]http://*********net/1854364m.gif[/IMG]

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## aktania

Ира, я у Вас впервые в гостях. чудесная тема, спасибо за очень интересный и полезный  материал!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Ольга Сара

> Продолжаю свое путешествие в детские сказки... Сегодня это - "Федорино горе". Пока первая часть истории, когда разобидевшаяся посуда и кухонная утварь от грязнули Федоры убежала. Но продолжение следует....


Ирина  так здорово, что вы музыкально проиллюстрировали эту сказку, обязательно возьму Вашу работу для старших на 8 марта (как раз тема моего праздника), "подозреваю", что и оркестрик будет? Огромный респект Вашему таланту!!!!

----------

olka-domisolka (15.01.2017), Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

А теперь продолжение, *"Федорино горе 2"* или Федорина радость... Посуда на этот раз вернулась!




https://yadi.sk/d/Ei5ZG8jFvCOm4A - музыкальный файл (общий для первого и второго упражнения)

https://yadi.sk/d/Xoyf5yqXM8HUcg - карточки

----------

nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), olya_via (19.04.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), ShegurovaNA (13.01.2016), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Лариса Антонова (16.01.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (10.05.2018)

----------


## гномик

> А теперь продолжение, *"Федорино горе 2"* или Федорина радость... Посуда на этот раз вернулась!


Ирина, огромное спасибо за чудные подарки. Как раз тема моего утренника!! Этот номер очень украсит праздник!! ООООООООООгромное спасибо еще раз.

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## ttanya

> Продолжаю свое путешествие в детские сказки...


*Ирина! А мы с ребятками  сейчас путешествуем по сказке "Колобок". Мои детки в восторге! Влюбились в Вашу сказочную ритмяшку с первого же просмотра: и малюпусики, и подготовишки!  Как только захожу в группу к малышам, первый вопрос (дословно): "А мы пойдём в музыкальный зал играть на волшебных коробочках про колобка"? И как же приятно это слышать! И всё это благодаря Вам, Вашим волшебным, сказочным ритмяшкам. А теперь ещё и "Теремок", И "Курочка ряба", и "Федорино горе". В каждой сказке вы подбираете такие восхитительные картинки, которые так ярко характеризуют сказочные персонажи. После первого просмотра "Колобка" , возвращаясь с работы я встретилась с мамой Димы из младшей группы и она с таким восторгом сказала, что пока шли из детского садика, Дима рассказал всю сказку про колобка старшему брату, хотя он пока ещё плохо разговаривает. Спасибо Вам огромное! Вы просто сказочная Фея!  Сколько творческих идей, сколько фантазии!  Замечательная идея с "Котятами и утятами", с чудесными подводочками от Ольги, тем более тоже хочу взять в этом году сценку Аллы Анатольевны " Зверята потерялись".
 А "Зазвенели тихо на морозе льдинки"- какое гармоничное сочетание такой хрустальной, нежной песенки и подбора картинок с ритмяшками (мне кажется, что с минусовой фонограммой не было-бы такого ощущения хрустального перезвона льдинок).  
Это


 Смотрю, слушаю и  не могу удержаться- подпеваю и прохлопываю!*

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Ну, и мы пришли на чай!
Нас, хозяюшка, встречай))
Крендельками, пирожками,
Бубликами угощай!

Очень ярко и искусно -
Снова, Ирочка, так ВКУСНО!!!!)))))

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Ирина-Ириночка!!!!!!! Просто восторг! Спасибо Вам! Без ваших работ уже и не представляю КАК?????????? 
А Федорушка-то какая красавишна!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Larisa67peruon

ИРИНА, ЗДРАВСТВУЙТЕ, Я СЕГОДНЯ ВПЕРВЫЕ ПОПАЛА В ВАШУ МАСТЕРСКУЮ, ВЫ - БОЛЬШАЯ УМНИЦА! Я САМА СЕГОДНЯ ВЕСЬ ВЕЧЕР ИГРАЮ В ВАШИ ИГРЫ РИТМИЧЕСКИЕ. ОЧЕНЬ ЖАЛЕЮ, ЧТО НЕ ВСТРЕТИЛА ВАШИ ИГРЫ РАНЬШЕ. Я ДЕЛАЮ КАРТОЧКИ САМА, НО ТАКОЙ КРАСОТЫ СДЕЛАТЬ НЕ МОГУ. СПАСИБО ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ! Я РАБОТАЮ В ШКОЛЕ УЧИТЕЛЕМ МУЗЫКИ, А СЕЙЧАС ПО ПРОСЬБЕ РАБОТАЮ В ДЕТСКОМ САДУ. С ВАШЕГО РАЗРЕШЕНИЯ, БУДУ ИСПОЛЬЗОВАТЬ ВАШИ КАРТОЧКИ В СВОЕЙ РАБОТЕ. ВИДЕО, К СОЖАЛЕНИЮ, НЕ ПОЛУЧАЕТСЯ СКАЧАТЬ. СПАСИБО ВАМ ЕЩЁ И ЕЩЁ РАЗ!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Елена М

*Ира! Примите кучу благодарностей и слов признательности за Ваши работы, за  тонкий вкус, умение и профессионализм!!!!!! Огромное спасибо!!!!!* :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## sveta38

Ирина, заглядываю в Ваш "теремок" всегда в предвкушении радости и восторга. Вот и сегодня... такая "вкусняшка" - Федорина радость! просто чудо какое-то!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Нинель+

Ирина!Спасибо вам большое за такой прекрасный материал!!!У меня ребятки только и ждут еще и еще интересных ритмов!Творческих вам успехов!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## дошколка

Зашла в гости к ВАМ в домик и не могу оторваться. То во дворе поиграю с цыплятами, то Колобок спеку, то с Федорой постучу об стол пальцами, а в морозные  льдинки просто влюбилась! Какая же Вы талантливая! Так красочно, такие иллюстрации, музыка! Получила огромный заряд позитива от Вашего труда! СПАСИБО!!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Как я рада, что мои ритмяшечки нравятся!!! Буду и дальше знакомить вас со своими новыми придумками!

А сейчас хочу вернуться немножко назад, в первые годы своей работы с детьми...
Я начинала работать в музыкальной школе, преподавателем сольфеджио и музыкальной литературы. Вернее сказать, даже не в одной музыкальной школе, а сразу в нескольких... По нескольку часов, освободившихся в связи с уходом преподавателей в декрет, которые "лишними" для постоянно работающих преподавателей оказались - достались мне, только что закончившей музыкальное училище, готовой в разных местах эти кусочки нагрузки собрать...  
И большую часть этой нагрузки составляли подготовишки и первоклашки. 

Вот тогда и начала впервые ритмяшками заниматься. Конечно, не так, совершенно, как сейчас! И технических возможностей 30 лет назад таких не было, и мысли многие еще не созрели... Там не менее и ритмические диктанты мы писали, и сопровождали звучание музыки ритмическим остинато, и ритмическое двухголосие отхлопывали, отстукивали, протопывали... И частенько картинками я тогда пользовалась. Выстраивали на доске из чередования больших и маленьких фигурок разные ритмические формулы.

А еще - ритмически записывали слова, фразы, стихи... И сейчас я не всегда с ребятами ритмические формулы общепринятыми "Та" и "ти" произношу. Бывает, что и словечками разными, которые отхлопываем и отстукиваем. Под любую веселую полечку как ритмическое остинато звучит у малышей, к примеру, "бел-ка", или "че-ре-па-ха" - это если ровная пульсация восьмыми и четвертями. А вот "ба-боч-ка" или "стре-ко-за" - это уже ритмы составные, из длинных и коротких звуков. Таким образом и синкопу освоить несложно, ведь сколько словечек таких - и "ко-те-нок", и "ли-се-нок", и еще много других знакомых детям слов! А еще достаточно просто с помощью таких картинок двухголосие ритмическое получается, когда одна группа отстукивает, к примеру, "солнышко", а вторая - "тучка" - и не путаются при этом

Занялась я сейчас систематизацией своего опыта. В том числе и вот таких ритмизаций. И подумала, что мои ритмические картинки, к музыке не привязанные, тоже могут быть кому-то полезными! Поэтому постепенно и их в своей теме показывать буду.

Сегодня это набор - *"Зверята-малыши"*. Подчеркиваю - малыши. потому-то словечки читать будем именно в применении к детенышам - медвежонок, поросенок, бельчонок, лисенок и т.д.


https://yadi.sk/d/iCcztxx6eNBDo - здесь 15 таких ритмических картинок

----------

nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

И еще один набор из 10 таких ритмических картинок 

*"Игрушки"* - https://yadi.sk/d/4xYYgJEoeNHwP

----------

nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017)

----------


## olga kh

Замечательные подарки, Ириша!!! Яркая наглядность для детей - так здОрово! И картинки ты, конечно же, нашла такие, что глаз не оторвать! С удовольствием дети будут хлопать, щелкать, шлепать, глядя на них. Спасибо! Спасибо!!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## varvara7371

> И еще один набор из 10 таких ритмических картинок 
> 
> *"Игрушки"*


 



Какие чудесные "Игрушки" и симпатичные  "Зверушки". Спасибо вам за  наборы с  ритмическим рисунками.

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Ольга Сара

> И еще один набор из 10 таких ритмических картинок 
> 
> *"Игрушки"*


Ирочка, Ваши картинки замечательно помогут деткам быстрее "осознавать" ритм, спасибо.

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Спасибо, девочки, за оценку! Надеюсь, мои элементарные картинки помогут ребятам в освоении ритмов!

А сегодня хочу показать простенькую ритмяшечку именно с такими картинками. Для начинающих. Которым проще не про длинные и короткие звуки думать, не переводить картинку в традиционные "Та и ти" или уже без перевода "с листа" ритмы читать, а произносить и одновременно простукивать поочередно 2 слова, два ритма - "Паровоз" и "Солнышко". А заодно и к "написанию" ритмов привыкать.

*Паровоз*




Использована известная песня Компанейца на слова Высотской в исполнении Юлии Степановой-Пинус https://yadi.sk/d/8dfEslKaePHjU
Картинка с паровозиками есть в моем наборе "Игрушки", вот здесь - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4977194
А вот здесь - https://yadi.sk/d/Qko-ClFXePHrd - карточка с Солнышком

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), МарСух (22.09.2016), Наталья sng (02.01.2020)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> И еще один набор из 10 таких ритмических картинок 
> 
> *"Игрушки"*


Ириночка! Опять удивление и радость! Это ж какая красота! Столько возможностей для работы!
СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## лариса61

_Ирина, спасибо большое за паровозик! До чего же детки любят кататься на паровозике, а тут еще и поиграть. Здорово! Завтра же малышам покажу, а картинки просто чудо! Все очень ярко и красочно!  СПАСИБО! СПАСИБО! СПАСИБООООООООООООООООО!_
[IMG]http://*********su/4896708m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня покажу маленькую ритмяшечку для старших ребят, которые осваивают металлофон. Мелодия звучит - всем известные "Матрешки" Юрия Слонова. Я специально транспонировала фонограмму в до мажор, чтобы сыграть мелодию можно было на диатоническом металлофоне. 
Мелодию куплета предполагается сыграть на металлофоне. Поэтому матрешки здесь не только разного размера, но и разного цвета, и не расписные, а однотонные. Каждая того цвета, каким при цветной разметке металлофона нужная нотка обозначена. Общеустановленного соответствия между цветом и нотой - нет, поэтому я исходила из того, как на металлофончиках в нашем детском саду нотки с помощью цветных наклеек обозначены:
до - красная
ре - желтая
ми - зеленая
фа - белая
соль - синяя
ля - голубая
си - фиолетовая

А припев играется на ложках, элементарной пульсацией. Здесь только ритм матрешечками обозначен.

Итак, *"Веселые матрешки"*




https://yadi.sk/d/alewj23uHaOf1g - карточки для предварительной работы
https://yadi.sk/d/WkGZplm2cwbgxw - музыкальный файл в до мажоре

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ириночка, спасибо Вам большое, что даже при такой занятости, когда голова идет кругом: подготовка и к Масленице, 23 февраля, 8 Марта, находите время для создания своих ритмяшек, очень ярких и забавных. Спасибо, что подсказываете, предлагаете нам таким образом осваивать игру на металлофонах -доступно для детей.....СПАСИБО!!!!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## лариса61

Ирина, спасибо  за матрешек! И цвет матрешек, и тональность, и темп - все так понятно, возьму в работу, после праздников будем учить. Успехов вам в вашем творчестве!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## ttanya

Ирина. Мы с ребятками ещё не успели попутешествовать по всем Вашим сказкам, а уже и на паровозике хочется "покататься" с малышами и познакомить подготовишек с "Матрешками".  Как здорово, что такие талантливые, творческие люди, как Вы, не только создают такие изюминки для детей, но и щедро делитесь с нами. А мы  с огромным удовольствием играем с ребятками в эти забавные, сказочные ритмяшки! Спасибо Вам!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня еще одна крохотная - на полминутки "игрушечка". Не называю привычным словом - ритмяшка, потому что тут снова объединены ритм и звуковысотность.

Использована всем известная польская песенка "Два кота", мелодия которой на двух звуках построена. Вот и у меня прорисован и ритм, и это чередование звуков. Звук Соль (или если вдруг кто относительной сольмизацией пользуется - ЗО) - синим цветом обозначен, а Ми (или Ви в относительной сольмизации) - зеленым. А еще и расположены фигурки на разном уровне - выше и ниже, в соответствии с высотой звучания. Можно в пении конкретизировать соотношения звуков по высоте, можно на металлофоне играть, снова используя цветовое обозначение пластинок на нем.

А ритмически песенка очень разнообразна! Полминутки всего звучит - а ритмических карточки 4 получилось!

*"ДВА КОТА"*




https://yadi.sk/d/2uZ6NnF1K4nPFw - музыкальный файл
https://yadi.sk/d/WJ42T4t0DRa4rA - карточки
https://yadi.sk/d/8neckYHE3FiA8u - ссылка на видео для тех, у кого сложности со скачиванием с Ютуба

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (05.01.2019), kimesha (19.10.2018), Mandarinka-79 (04.04.2020), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Ладога (13.01.2019), Лариса Антонова (16.01.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## aichka

> А ритмически песенка очень разнообразна! Полминутки всего звучит - а ритмических карточки 4 получилось!
> 
> "ДВА КОТА"


*Ну что за прелесть! Удивительно, с юмором, весело и так необычно! так и притягивают взор эти цветные следочки!

Так и ждешь- кто пройдет следом - кот или котятки и сколько!?

До чего же здорово, ребята обсмеются- как же интересно и необычно получилось!

Иришка, твоя фантазия не знает границ!

Такая игрушечка получилась - просто изюминка!

Это ж надо - в 35 секунд вместить такие удивительные образы и сделать такое совершенство!

Ирочка, у меня нет слов- только поклон, и широко распахнутые глаза от восхищения!*

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, какая замечательная, озорная, игривая получилась ритмяшка!!!! Одно удовольствие смотреть Ваши работы и, конечно же, использовать в своей работе. Сам получаешь удовольствие, знаю и дети будут получать радость от увиденного. Спасибо большое за то, что знакомиться с ритмом, благодаря Вам можно в игровой форме. А результат будет СУПЕР!!!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## stranikira

Спасибо! Очередной ШЕДЕВРик!!! Мои ребятки обожают Ваши ритмяшки!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## ЮЛилиана

Ирочка! У Вас золотые руки, творите такие шедевры! Благодарю за столь интересный материал. Вы большая умничка!!! :Aga:

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## SVETLANA M.

Ирочка, спасибо за Ваши работы -невероятное волшебство!  :flower:  А какая огромная помощь в работе музыкального руководителя!!!!!!!  :Ok:

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## таняю

Здравствуйте, Ирочка! Провела сегодня вечер на вашей страничке,  получила огромное удовольствие от всех шумелок-стучалок!!!    
С вашего позволения, скачала всё-всё-всё!!!!
Спасибо,ВАМ, огромное за щедрость! Низкий вам поклон и тысячи благодарностей!!!!  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Очень люблю эту распевочку, Ириш!!! А тут еще вот какие чудеса))) Спасибо тебе за оригинальную трактовку этой бесхитростной истории (хотя, скорее, наоборот - получилось с хитринкой, лукавой улыбкой - очень здОрово!!!)

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## sveta38

> Сегодня еще одна крохотная - на полминутки "игрушечка".


какое удовольствие, когда есть под рукой такие чудесные упражнения для детей! Вы наша волшебная палочка-выручалочка, даете возможность каждое занятие превратить в сказку для детей

----------


## MarinaMi

> *"ДВА КОТА"*


Ириша, очень симпатичное упражнение, большое спасибо!
Понравился фон - ненавязчивый, не отвлекающий внимание ребят. Интересное композиционное строение: большие-маленькие следочки - и в конце появляются герои песни. Замечательно, что следочки разной высоты разного цвета. Действительно,  удобно разучивать на металлофоне, а можно и просто петь, тоже очень удобно и наглядно. 
Кое-какие соображения напишу в личку.
Ещё раз большое спасибо!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## ttanya

> А ритмически песенка очень разнообразна! Полминутки всего звучит - а ритмических карточки 4 получилось!
> 
> "ДВА КОТА"


_Ирина! Спасибо, спасибо, спасибо за чудесную "игрушечку". Мне-то как интересно, а представляю, как детки мои завтра погуляют по большим и маленьким "следочкам" кота и котяток.  Вот, пожалуйста, учимся, играя. Здесь и ритм, и звуковысотность, и цветовая гамма для обучения  игре на металлофоне. В "Паровозик" поиграли с малышами, а со старшими ещё пока путешествуем по сказкам, уж очень хочется познакомить их со всеми Вашими сказочками-ритмяшечками.
А за "Два кота" огромное
_

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## НСА

> Буду рада, что и дальше мои ритмяшки будут помогать вам в работе!!!


Ирина, очень помогают и очень, очень нравятся детям и взрослым. Просто восторг  :Tender:  Спасибо огромное!!!!!!!!!!!  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Татьяна Юрьевна

*Уважаемая Ирина, который день сижу в вашем замечательном домике: пою, стучу, хлопаю... Ваши работы просто замечательные, интересные, и так красиво все оформлены. ЗДОРОВО!!! Так хочется всему этому волшебству научиться. Огромное спасибо. Завтра буду выступать на МО музыкальных руководителей, если разрешите ваши работы представить, буду очень благодарна (конечно с указанием автора работ).*

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Большое *СПАСИБО* за добрые слова о моих ритмяшках, сказанные и в теме, и в репутации и в личных сообщениях!
Не могу удержаться и не поделиться своей радостью и гордостью! Еще в конце февраля в рамках городской научно-практической конференции я выступила с мастер-классом "Развитие чувства ритма дошкольников посредством авторских музыкально-дидактических игр" со своими ритмяшками и заняла 2 место.

----------


## Vitolda

И в этой теме тоже хочу поселить клип к песне *Арины Чугайкиной "Согрей меня, согрей!"*, потому что в нем - тоже элементы ритмяшек есть. В проигрышах ритмические фигуры "прорисованы".





https://yadi.sk/d/d6F3bwBBkgdNJQ - карточки - ритмы, использованные в клипе

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (05.01.2019), kimesha (19.10.2018), maksun79 (19.02.2018), Mandarinka-79 (04.04.2020), mswetlana23 (06.06.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.06.2017), говорушка (05.05.2020), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), лариса61 (08.03.2017), Марико66 (22.03.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (05.05.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

И еще две ритмяшки показать хочу. Одна из них - слвсем весенняя, в ней листья и почки распускаются. Хлопать, шлепать, играть можно только листочки - сильную долю в этом вальсе. А можно (в продвинутой группе, темп все таки не медленный здесь) ритмическое двухголосие устроить. Тогда вторая группа детей пульсацию на слабые доли играть станет. 

Итак, *"Вальс", муз. Тиличеевой*




https://yadi.sk/d/1sFi6nStf-kJwA - музыкальный файл
Карточки по сути дела всего две - с паузой в четвертом такте фразы и без нее: https://yadi.sk/d/EdB7TBetlTTllg

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), NAT2008 (21.01.2017), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

А вторая ритмяшечка - межсезонная получилась.. Весенне-осенняя... 

Чаще всего про песню *"Дождик" Парцхаладзе* мы осенью вспоминаем. Но так ясно и солнечно песенка звучит, что вполне может быть, что она о дождике весеннем! 




Здесь по сути 3 ритмических оборота использовано. А вот нарисованных вариантов - побольше получилось. Ритмы здесь ТОЧНО повторяют ритм звучащей мелодии.

https://yadi.sk/d/xS_EY0nnzE0GLQ - карточки для предварительной работы

https://yadi.sk/d/n9J0ubjE9TDg1w - на всякий случай - музыкальный файл

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), Mandarinka-79 (04.04.2020), NAT2008 (21.01.2017), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Лариса Антонова (03.01.2017), Марико66 (22.03.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Danon

Благодарю вас за такой большой труд, и подаренный нам, такой бесценный материал! Чудесны  клипы,а главное очень понятные детям, проверяла на своей малышне)))

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша, СПАСИБО тебе, дорогая!!!! Такой замечательный развивающий материал!!! Все очень понятно, точно. А картинки такие подобраны, что слов нет - сплошные эмоции)))) Так и дети воспринимают - сначала устремленные глаза, в них ожидание, любопытство...Потом расцветают улыбки - сразу "заводит" или очаровывает музыка, и видеоряд просто радует!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Valenta

> Не могу удержаться и не поделиться своей радостью и гордостью! Еще в конце февраля в рамках городской научно-практической конференции я выступила с мастер-классом "Развитие чувства ритма дошкольников посредством авторских музыкально-дидактических игр" со своими ритмяшками и заняла 2 место.


КАРЕТУ В СТУДИЮ!!!!!

*ИРИШ*, *ИСКРЕННЕ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!!* 


> ... хочу поселить клип к песне *Арины Чугайкиной "Согрей меня, согрей!"*, потому что в нем - тоже элементы ритмяшек есть. В проигрышах ритмические фигуры "прорисованы"


Ничуть не сомневаюсь, что "Согрей меня, согрей!" греет душу всем давно, а тут ещё и клип, *Ириш*, твой! ПРЕЛЕСТЬ!!!!Как, впрочем, и *"ВАЛЬС", и "Дождик"*
* СПАСИБО*, что ты с радостью всем делишься с нами! И радость эта передаётся по цепочке и нам, и детям!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## ivano

Спасибо большое за чудесные ритмяшки,детвора очень любит играть по вашим работам !!!! :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## aichka

Иришка! Вот и ещё столько ритмов прибавилось в твоей удивительной шкатулке с музыкальной дидактикой! :Yes4: 
Какая же ты умница! :Girl Blum2: 
Ты песенки видишь" в разрезе", с точки зрения ритмов и сюжетов, при  этом так точно и одновременно передавая и яркие образы и пульсацию музыки!
Настолько твои работы увлекательны, узнаваемы и совершенны - что диву даешься - и вкусу и мастерству!
Бесподобно! Спасибо огромное! :Aga: 
[img]http://*********ru/6902820.png[/img]

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## alla-mus

> "ДВА КОТА"


Ирина, зашла первый раз к вам в гости и голова пошла кругом!!! Какими интересными вещами вы делитесь! Спасибо огромное! Всегда пела с ребятишками эту попевочку, но акцент делала на театрализацию, а у вас новый "взгляд", да такой легкий, простой и в то же время сколько вариантов игры с детьми! Дай вам бог здоровья, творчества, сил, пусть ваша фантазия будет неиссякаема! Спасибо!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Ольга Сара

> И в этой теме тоже хочу поселить клип к песне *Арины Чугайкиной "Согрей меня, согрей!"*, потому что в нем - тоже элементы ритмяшек есть. В проигрышах ритмические фигуры "прорисованы".


Ириночка, замечательные работы у талантливого педагога, как Вы всегда будут развивать наших детишек, спасибо вам и поздравления с днем рождения, с пожеланиями счастья, талантливых детей, понимающих близких, креативных коллег. Ира, нет ли у Вас минусового клипа ритмяшек "Согрей меня", хочется и спеть и поиграть, спасибо.

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, БРАВО!!!! БРАВО!!!!! БРАВО!!!!! Аплодирую стоя. Столько различных ритмяшек..... Картинки - чудо: яркие, красочные, разные по настроению. Хочется скорее показать детям, и, конечно же, поиграть. Спасибо, Ириночка, за такое разнообразие. Ирина, поздравляю Вас с победой!!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Almi

*Ирина, случайно зашла к вам на страничку и зависла..."Всё гениальное в простом" - и это о вас! Хочу попробовать с особенными детками!Спасибо вам!!!*

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

*Спасибо, дорогие девочки, за все те добрые слова, что я услышала о своих новых (и старых) ритмяшках!!!* 
Надеюсь, что фантазия будет работать и дальше, а руки и глаза - успевать все придуманное воплощать. 
Так что - заходите еще!

А сегодня - еще одно возвращение к вальсу Тиличеевой. "Игрушечка" получилась для ребят, которые металлофон осваивают. Здесь сочетается и нотное обозначение высоты звука, и цветовое. А уж кому какое пригодится - каждый педагог решит сам! Очень надеюсь, что пригодится...

Аудиофайл я транспонировала в до мажор, чтобы на диатоническом металлофоне мелодию сыграть можно было.

Итак, *"Вальс", муз. Тиличеевой*

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (05.01.2019), kimesha (19.10.2018), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), NAT2008 (21.01.2017), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Ладога (13.01.2019), МарСух (22.09.2016), СТС (15.06.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (10.05.2018)

----------


## Valenta

> *"Вальс", муз. Тиличеевой*


Идея, Ирин, интересная! Очень образно, наглядно - понятно! А какая графика!!! Симпатяга Скрипичный ключ с непоседливыми нотками - СУПЕР!  :Ok:

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## laks_arina

> Итак, "Вальс", муз. Тиличеевой


Пою несколько раз подряд и не могу остановиться! Как интересно! Спасибо, Ириша! Можно ли музыкальный файл скачать? Поделись, пожалуйста.

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

*Очень рада, что нравится!!!
*

А музыкальный файл - пожалуйста: https://yadi.sk/d/r2ULH9MKgAzLGg - *"Вальс" Тиличеевой в до мажоре*

----------

nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), Svetatka (04.07.2017), зулико (03.04.2017)

----------


## ttanya

> Не могу удержаться и не поделиться своей радостью и гордостью! Еще в конце февраля в рамках городской научно-практической конференции я выступила с мастер-классом "Развитие чувства ритма дошкольников посредством авторских музыкально-дидактических игр" со своими ритмяшками и заняла 2 место.


_Ирина! От всей души поздравляю Вас с заслуженной победой!
Спасибо  Вам за новые ритмяшки! Каждая из них по-своему хороша и прекрасна.  "Согрей, меня, согрей", "Дождик", "Вальс" - Вы просто творите чудеса.! А уж как нравятся ритмяшки детям-даже и говорить не надо. Уже до того привыкли мои детки, что даже малыши, уходя из зала, спрашивают:"А почему мы в ритмяшечки не поиграли сегодня"? Ну как я могу вот так их выпроводить из зала. И мы играем. Спасибо Вам, Ирина, за Ваш труд, за желание подарить нам Ваши чудесные ритмо-шедевры!
__Удачи вам и новых побед!
_

----------


## Almi

*Ирочка, я сегодня пробовала ваши  ритмяшки с особенными детками, многие справелись!!! Спасибо вам огромное за вашу очень интересную и доступную идею ритмического воспитания!!!А карточки для предварительной работы к песне Арины Чугайкиной "Согрей меня, согрей!" есть? Или я упустила их?*

----------


## Vitolda

> *Ирочка, я сегодня пробовала ваши  ритмяшки с особенными детками, многие справелись!!! Спасибо вам огромное за вашу очень интересную и доступную идею ритмического воспитания!!!А карточки для предварительной работы к песне Арины Чугайкиной "Согрей меня, согрей!" есть? Или я упустила их?*


Очень рада, что старт у Вас получился удачным!

А карточки к "Согрей меня, согрей" конечно же есть! Просто по рассеянности забыла их выставить в теме. Пожалуйста:
https://yadi.sk/d/ThFtK3aygJovJ

----------

Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (10.05.2018)

----------


## LenaUmnichka

Ирочка, я впервые у Вас в гостях, но, уверена, теперь я стану частым гостем, с Вашего позволения!!!!!!! 
До чего же все продумано до мелочей, со вкусом! Эти картинки как старых наших советских анимашках! Эти чудесные мелодии! Кстати, я тоже влюбилась в ваши льдинки! 
Восторг мой - неописуемый! Я счастлива, что оказалась в Вашем уютном доме!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Lempi

Ирочка, спасибо тебе за очередные ритмяшки! Как всегда- замечательно, просто и талантливо. Впереди спокойный июнь-наиграемся от души!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

ИРИНА!
СПАСИБО ЗА ОЧЕРЕДНЫЕ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ ИНТЕРЕСНЫЕ РИТМЯШКИ.
ОЧЕНЬ НРАВЯТСЯ МОИМ ДЕТЯМ!!!!! И МНЕ!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Сентябринка

*Ирина, забрела к тебе в темку, увидела столько всего нового......  весь вечер здесь и прогостила!!!!! Еще приду, не все "закрома" обошла!!!!!!
Огромное спасибо за твое творчество!!!! И за то, что с нами делишься своими замечательными и красочными наработками!!! Суперские ритмические игры!!!! будем играть!!!! 
*

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня я возвращаюсь к своему циклу *"Любимые сказки детства"* 

Если вдруг кто-то еще не видел, то начало - вот здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4963031 - Колобок (продолжение в соседних, следующих сообщениях)
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4965180 - Теремок, тоже с продолжениями
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4967560 - здесь и дальше "Курочка Ряба"
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4972059 - Федорино горе
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4972293 - а здесь - продолжение, Федорина радость

А сегодня - первая ритмяшка из цикла *"Три поросенка"* 




https://yadi.sk/d/gGrq49iB_l2fsw - карточки для предварительной работы
https://yadi.sk/d/YwsyIlfA4oegvw - музыкальный файл. Автора музыки, к сожалению, не знаю... Нашла ее с названием "Полька с поворотами" без указания авторства

Продолжение следует...

----------

Leelya (19.06.2017), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Ладога (13.01.2019), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), СТС (15.06.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Ольга Сара

Ирочка, огромная Вам благодарность, летом работаю по вашим сказкам-ритмяшкам - дети в восторге, творчества, и позитива Вам в работе!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> Сегодня я возвращаюсь к своему циклу *"Любимые сказки детства"* 
> 
> А сегодня - первая ритмяшка из цикла *"Три поросенка"* 
> 
> Продолжение следует...



Ирочка! Какая замечательная сказочка-ритмяшка! Спасибо Вам! 

А от Вашего "продолжение следует..." уже всё замирает в радостном предвкушении!!!!!!!!! ЖДЕМ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vitolda

Как приятно, что мои поросята так тепло встречены - практически сразу же появились теплые слова! 
*Спасибо вам, девочки!!!*

А продолжение - следует!
Пока для поросят. по традиции, одна из ритмяшек к сказке - для малышей, для самых начинающих... Вот и сегодня:
*"Три поросенка для малышей"*




https://yadi.sk/d/y0h4-AK4LhNbig - карточки

----------

Leelya (19.06.2017), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), vetlost (19.03.2017), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Эмилия я (21.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

И еще одни поросята... Наоборот, посложнее... Здесь чаще меняются ритмы, а еще - используется пауза. 
Карточки в этом архиве - только встречающихся в этой ритмяшечке оборотов с паузой - https://yadi.sk/d/YKb4Id8WlqkUmQ

*"Три поросенка"* для ребят постарше

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), Leelya (19.06.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Vassa (11.09.2018), vetlost (19.03.2017), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), СТС (15.06.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша появилась!!!!! И с такой замечательной "поросячьей" историей!)))))) Тоже хочется повизжать от радости))))) Спасибо тебе - очень все детям интересно будет! А картинки какие подобраны!. Как же здОрово, когда выдержан стиль, такой цельный получается , прямо, мультяшечный вариант!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка! Обожаю  твои ритмы! Настолько они понятны детям и очаровательны по своей задумке!

Это ж надо - за считанные минуты рассказать всю сказку - да так ярко, так зрелищно!
 Настолько наглядно, интересно,весело и с любовью к детям!

Ритмы не только сопровождают сказку, они напрямую в ней участвуют! Это я про то, как цветы наклоняются, чуть не вырываясь из земли от того, что волк дует на домики поросят.. ну конечно, раз домики разлетаются, значит, и цветочки не могут стоять ровно.. это ж надо - даже такие детали продумать - так реалистично и логично сделать! 

Удивительный нюанс! Никогда и ни у кого не видела такого! Даже ритмы следуют драматургии произведения!

Поражаюсь и удивляюсь каждый раз, Ирочка, твоему творческому воображению, оригинальности мышления и удивительной доброте - к музыке, к людям, к детям!

Твои сказочные циклы  удивительны  и уникальны!

Огромное- огромное СПАСИБО!

[img]http://*********ru/7353305.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## говорушка

> еще одни поросята.


Ирина спасибо большое за интересное творчество!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Сентябринка

*Ирина, какие замечательные получились поросятки, как мне понравились!!! Сама бы играла и играла!!!!!!! Спасибо большое, дети будут в восторге!!!!*

----------


## Ирина-Ирен

Ирина, огромное спасибо, за ваши ритмяшки. С удовольствием стучим, играем. Настоящие сказочные игры.  Столько интереса у деток (у нас бедновато с инструментами, но стучим на всем..) А летом-это и развлечение, и игра, и обучение. Спасибо!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

*Снова и снова СПАСИБО за добрые слова моих гостей!!!* 

Мне очень нравится, когда в занятии протягиваются сюжетные мостики от одного вида деятельности к другому! И мои ритмяшечки иногда такими мостиками и становятся. Бывает, что неосознанно... Как это было с ритмяшечкой "Утята и котята" и песней "Зверята потерялись" Аллы Евтодьевой. Потом к ним добасилась подводочка Оли Сивухиной и вместе с ней пара песня-инсценировка и ритмяшка перешли в этом году в мой праздник в средней группе.

А сегодня я строю мостик сознательно. Использую героев распевки Аллы "Медвежонок и пчела" и картинки, которая является иллюстрацией этой распевки: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4179243 (первое видео в этом сообщении)

А у меня снова получилось два варианта ритмяшечки  с минусовкой песни *"Любитель рыболов" Старокадомского*

*"Рыболов"* - для начинающих

----------

Anathema (21.08.2017), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Vassa (11.09.2018), Наталья sng (02.01.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

И второй вариант - для ребят постарше и поопытней...

*"Любитель рыболов"*




Здесь - карточки для предварительной работы: https://yadi.sk/d/vd-8BjpOhSAH5

Музыкальный файл в том темпе, в котором звучит в ритмяшках: https://yadi.sk/d/XqASkNfPnZn_GA

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), Leelya (19.06.2017), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Маинька (30.10.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Ладога

> "Три поросенка"





> А у меня снова получилось два варианта ритмяшечки с минусовкой песни "Любитель рыболов" Старокадомского
> 
> "Рыболов" - для начинающих





> И второй вариант - для ребят постарше и поопытней...
> 
> "Любитель рыболов"


* Ирина! Столько новых работ появилось! Такие красочные, интересные! Жаль уходить в отпуск! Огромное Вам спасибо!*

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка! Потрясающие ритмы с медвежонком! Ну что за умница!!!
Смотрю на знакомые образы и диву даюсь - какая замечательная ниточка связывает эти виды деятельности: распевание и  ритмическую игру!
Просто чудо задумки!

Какая красочная, веселая сюжетная зарисовка оживает на глазах!

А какие потрясающие паузы! В виде пузырьков воздуха у рыбок и божьей коровки в партии пчелок... :Yahoo: 

А это ритмическое двухголосие- рыбок и пчелок- просто чудо что такое! :Tender:  Это ж надо такое придумать!

Кто-то из детей ведет ритм пчелок, а кто-то -партию рыбок- такая полифония получается ритмическая! :Ok: 

Слов нет - восторг, творческий азарт и желание скорее показать ребятам!  :Victory: 

Какая же ты умница, Ирочка! 

[img]http://*********ru/7410905.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## olga kh

И я хочу сказать: "Спасибо, что ты есть, Ирочка!!!" Очень нравится "ритмяшить" с твоими работами - все выверено, качественно - без сучка, без задоринки (хотя настоящей задоринки в твоих видеоклипах - хоть отбавляй!))))) СПАСИБО!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, огромное спасибо за богатейший материал по ритму. С такими яркими, веселыми клипами одно удовольствие работать и получать заряд веселого настроения на весь день СПАСИБО!!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

*Снова и снова моя огромная благодарность за теплые слава! 
Очень рада, что мои ритмяшечки нравятся!!! 
Заходите в гости и дальше! 
Надеюсь не разочаровать!*

А сегодня я начну показ еще одной многосерийной сказки. На этот раз - "Дюймовочки". 
Только разделение на серии будет идти не по тому принципу, что в других сказках. Не по принципу усложнения ритмов.. "Дюймовочка" - это ведь сказка не для малышей, поэтому совсем уж элементарных серий не будет... Да и не представляю я, как всю эту сказку с развитым сюжетом и очень контрастными по характеру и настроению сценами в одну ритмяшку поместить... Так что с каждой новой серией будет идти развитие сюжета. Сегодня это - самое начало...

Итак...
*"Дюймовочка"*




https://yadi.sk/d/EzCo9RY40TpFxQ - карточки
https://yadi.sk/d/ZPs1CrwjGPMj9w -  музыкальный файл  - минусовка известной песне о Дюймовочке (Уснула в скорлупке Дюймовочка...)

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), ttanya (14.01.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Вот это СЮРПРИЗ, Ириночка!!! Волшебные сказки начались!!! Девчонки будут в восторге - это, конечно, для них: бусики, цветочки... И сама Дюймовочка - прелестная и очаровательная!!! С удовольствием забираю в копилочку - не хранить, а играть) Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ, Ирочка, за МАСТЕРСТВО!!! И - вот...подводочка пригодится?.. :Blush2: 

Прошу вас в сказку, поспешите,
Но только - тихо, не шумите!
К Дюймовочке заглянем, дети, -
Малышки нет милей на свете,
Очаровательней, нежнее...
Хотите? Поиграем с нею!..

----------

soloveychyk@yandex.ru (26.03.2016), Svetatka (04.07.2017), Vitolda (20.01.2018), Наталья sng (02.01.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

Оленька, конечно же пригодится!!! Спасибо тебе огромное! Я все-все твои подводочки к моим ритмяшкам обязательно использую! И к утятам и котятам, и к самым первым - садово-огородной дискотеке, и к льдинкам! Так что будь уверена - и Дюймовочка в паре с подводкой в моем саду появится. А может и еще кому из девочек пригодится!

----------


## Valenta

Весь домик, *Ирочка*, в "СПАСИБКАХ"! 
[IMG]http://s17.******info/458a2a3944338f8e2859f5eb46d918a5.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s17.******info/458a2a3944338f8e2859f5eb46d918a5.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://s17.******info/458a2a3944338f8e2859f5eb46d918a5.gif[/IMG]
Их ты  по праву получаешь,
Нас баловать и удивлять красиво,
Как только, право, успеваешь?!!!
Сюжеты ритмов - сплошь и рядом - ХИТ!
Здесь даже самый квёлый вряд ли усидит  :Taunt: 
Благодаря твоим трудам,
Раз плюнуть ритм осилить нам!!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка! Какая замечательная идея - стоить ритмы по страницам знакомых и любимых сказок! Ведь детям так приятно встретиться со своими старыми и добрыми друзьями!

Тут такой простор для фантазии и взаимодействия с воспитательской работой - если детям читают эту сказку- как здорово потом посмотреть её музыкальный вариант, и поиграть в музыкально -дидактическую игру!

И как логично связать - ну скажем -для меня и для тех, кто занимается моим игровым распеванием - игровую распевку, спев и сыграв театральный этюд, плавно потом перейти к разучиванию ритмов этой сказки - а потом уже и на парный танец пригласить маленьких дюймовочек!

Все твои сказки изумительны и очень нужны! ОЧЕНЬ!!!!! Спасибо тебе великое!!!

[img]http://*********ru/7487402.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня - продолжение "Дюймовочки", вторая серия

*"Дюймовочка и лягушки"*




https://yadi.sk/d/1YPNfzIFHFsVKg - карточки

https://yadi.sk/d/Wqb7mWN_yfaLYQ - музыкальный файл "Лягушки" А.Климова, альбом "Я рисую", лиск "Веселые мелодии". В игре музыка использована с небольшим сокращением

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), Leelya (19.06.2017), nataliua.sm (11.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), Vassa (11.09.2018), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020)

----------


## aichka

> Сегодня - продолжение "Дюймовочки", вторая серия


Какая прелесть! Даже нет ощущения, что это какое-то учебное пособие по ритмам- это чудесная, живописная сказка с картинками,в которой прячутся ритмы- выраженные так красиво, логично и уместно, в едином сюжете они так вписываются в контекст сказки!

Удивительная задумка! И так здорово, что это многосерийные занятия! Это только увеличит интерес детей к сказочным ритмам и улучшит качество и навык обучения!

Замечательно!!!!! Как же интересно смотреть и находить ритмы - завораживает!

[img]http://*********ru/7508609.jpg[/img]

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Ольга Сара

Ирочка, выдумщица, ПРОФИ, талантливый педагог, спасибо Вам за все то прекрасное, что Вы делаете для наших детей!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## olga kh

> Сегодня - продолжение "Дюймовочки", вторая серия
> 
> "Дюймовочка и лягушки"


Многосерийные ритмяшки - это здОрово! Ритмяшный сериал))))) Очень понравилась твоя новая работа, Ириш! СПАСИБО-ПРЕСПАСИБО!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Ну что же, раз идея ритмяшного сериала пришлась по душе - продолжаю! Сказать честно, мне и самой эта идея нравится! Сейчас я в отпуске.. вот и выпадает иногда время, чтобы что-то вытворить... А осенью, надеюсь, мои придумки и ребятам моим понравятся! Вместе с ними сериал посмотрим!

Сегодня - следующая серия "Дюймовочки". 
*"Дюймовочка и жуки"*





https://yadi.sk/d/5Ruw9n5ruKBfBg - карточки-ритмы. 
В ритмяшке звучит минус известной песенки "Добрый жук", муз. А.Спадавеккиа - https://yadi.sk/d/5fcmb8CVbcOg4w

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), Leelya (19.06.2017), soloveychyk@yandex.ru (26.03.2016), Vassa (11.09.2018), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Олюр (29.03.2016)

----------


## Valenta

*Ириш,*от радости боюсь я лопнуть, не дождавшись окончания! :Yahoo: 
Ну что за прелесть Бариновский сериал!!!!!!......  
........И мы опять в режиме ожидания! :Blush2:

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Котенок3

]Ирина!!!Спасибо за Ваше творение!!!Вы  -   Супер- Талант!!!  Для гиперактивных детей- это спасение! Мои ребятки  в восторге от Ваших ритмяшек . :Yes4:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## ivano

Ух ,ты !
Замечательная задумка,исполнение! 
С удовольствием возьму в работу новый сериал!
Большое спасибо!!!! :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, ритмяшный сериал, великолепное пособие для нас. Ваши ритмяшки яркие, забавные, а самое главное, очень нужные нам и ребятишкам. ВЫ -ТАЛАНТ!!!!!!!! СПАСИБО!!!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Людмилая

Ирина Борисовна, вы чудо-сказочница, какая интересная задумка - ритмяшки по сказкам!!!!!!!!!!!! Для ребятишек это клад - играем, смотрим, сказки повторяем и - РАЗВИВАЕМСЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Спасибо за такую идею замечательную и воплощение чудесное!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
А сериал про "Дюймовочку" просто сразил - сколько фантазии, творчества и вместе с этим любви к детям!!! Такие подарки только по любви рождаются и дарятся!!!!!!!!! Спасибо Вам огромное от всех нас и, конечно же, наших ребяток!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Thank You2:  :Thank You2:  :Thank You2: 
И ждем продолжения истории......

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Браво! Браво! Браво!!! Великолепно ты, Ириночка, придумала - делать такие сказочные циклы! Повторяюсь, наверное, но..."повторение - мать учения")))) Так что снова - восхищаюсь и аплодирую, вдоволь наигравшись))))) Ведь то, что сама принимаешь с удовольствием, обязательно примут и полюбят дети))) :Tender:

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Ирина-Ирен

Чудесно, великолепно! Восхищаюсь  вашей фантазией, умением, профессионализмом!
Спасибо, что делитесь такой красотой.Вши работы, настоящая методика (яркая, наглядная, от простого к сложному...) 
СПАСИБО!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Спасибо за все добрые слова в адрес моих ритмяшек!!!
Сегодня - продолжение "Дюймовочки"! Новая серия:
*"Дюймовочка, жизнь в лесу"*




Это такой крошечный переход от веселых танцев с жучками к унылой жизни у мышки, от лета, через осень к зиме. и подходящей музыкой для этого перехода мне показались *"Росинки" Майкапара* - https://yadi.sk/d/Zxkc7OGOOop-ww
Хорошо бы использовать звенящие музыкальные инструменты!
А сами ритмы - совсем не сложные! Нужно только внимание, чтобы не зазвенеть во время паузы!

https://yadi.sk/d/dVOLV5dyhDgTEQ - карточки

----------

Svetatka (04.07.2017), Vassa (11.09.2018), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017)

----------


## Людмилая

> Сегодня - продолжение "Дюймовочки"! Новая серия:
> "Дюймовочка, жизнь в лесу"


Забегаю на огонек за очередной серией, СПАСИБО БОЛЬШУЩЕЕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33: 
Ждем продолжения...........

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Анжела72

> Сегодня - продолжение "Дюймовочки"! Новая серия:


Ирина, спасибо за очередной подарок. Ритмическая сказка получается очаровательная. Просто здорово!!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Травка

Ох, какая шикарная идея, Ирина! И воплощение - выше всяческих похвал! Не просто забрала себе...схватила с жадностью и огромной радостью...Спасибо, Ирина, преогромнейшая благодарность!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## ЮЛилиана

> Сегодня - продолжение "Дюймовочки", вторая серия? "Дюймовочка и лягушки"
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/pIVrjhtphez7q - карточки
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/JwFycAInhezNj - музыкальный файл "Лягушки"


Ирина, Вы большая умничка! Это-же надо было такие классные ритмяшки придумать!?! :Meeting:   :Ok:  :Ok: Огромнейшее Вам спасибо за очередной шедевр.С уважением, Лилия.

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

СПАСИБО ВСЕМ за добрые слова!!!
Продолжаю ритмическую сказку о Дюймовочке.
Сегодняшняя серия совсем крошечная, всего 17 секунд - 
*"Дюймовочка у мышки"*. 




Ритмических фигурок здесь немного, и сами они не сложны. Сложность составляет довольно быстрый, даже после замедления музыкального файла, темп и начало без вступления.

К сожалению не знаю автора использованной музыки... Буду благодарна тому, кто назовет мне его!
https://yadi.sk/d/50KGmPQcsFHD9w - музыкальный файл замедленный, как в видео
https://yadi.sk/d/wO37AqCk2Rwvgw - оригинальный музыкальный файл

https://yadi.sk/d/O-CEr6yrYPi9Lw - карточки для предварительной работы

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), Vassa (11.09.2018), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020)

----------


## aichka

> "Дюймовочка и лягушки","Дюймовочка у мышки".


Как в детстве- нам читали сказку по кусочкам и останавливали на самом интересном месте- и так было жалко!... 
Так и тут -так интересно смотреть, и так хочется дальше и дальше узнать продолжение... очень захватывающе!
Ирочка, какая же великолепная идея о многосерийной сюжетной и ритмической сказке!
Необыкновенно здорово, интересно, ярко и впечатляюще!
Детям будет ОЧЕНЬ интересно!
Спасибо тебе огромное за твою неуёмную душу, творческий азарт и талант!
Потрясающий вариант Дюймовочки! Интересно необыкновенно!

[img]http://*********su/5899906.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Большущее СПАСИБО за добрые слова!!!
ОЧЕНЬ рада, что вам нравится!
А мой сериал про Дюймовочку приближаетя к концу... 
Сегодня хочу показать следующую серию
*"Дюймовочка и крот"*




https://yadi.sk/d/NgWT0kAUZ0Wuxg - музыкальный файл, использованный в ритмяшке (Bertrand_Hembert_-_Polka_Des_Copains)
https://yadi.sk/d/MvNBo8Uwy-12KQ - эта же музыка в том виде, как в упражнении, чуть укороченная

Ритмические рисунки в этой серии несложные. Однако они по-разному чередуются, поэтому требуются внимание и сосредоточенность.

https://yadi.sk/d/gdUmrBs4cWvpDw - карточки для предварительной работы

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), Leelya (19.06.2017), NAT2008 (21.01.2017), Svetatka (04.07.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017)

----------


## MarinaMi

Ирина, очень понравилась работа, большое спасибо! Красивая мультипликационная история, в которую ритмические последовательности вписались очень органично. Ритмы хорошо видны, удобны для прочтения. Логично сменяют друг друга - для каждого героя своя ритмическая картинка-образ. И музыка замечательная.

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

*Очень рада, что ритмяшечный сериал нравится моим гостям!!! ТАК приятно!!!
*
Но окончание "Дюймовочки" еще ждет своего часа! Зреют мысли, идет подготовительная работа...
А новенькая сегодня у меня даже не ритмяшечка.. Просто "шумелочка" для малышей. Просто замечательно, если они интуитивно ритмическую пульсацию играть - звенеть - стучать будут!!! Ну а если в силу возраста не смогут - так просто позвучат вместе с музыкой. И все равно это не просто громыхание будет! Во-первых, в "шумелочке" разные инструменты звучат - треугольник и колокольчик - в соответствии с музыкальной формой. А во-вторых, не зря фоновым рисунком взят символический нотный стан с нотками пушинками-одуванчиками. Это чтоб подчеркнуть, что нужно не громыхать, а звучать нежно, легко, полетно, музыку не перекрывая.

Итак, знакомьтесь:
*Анатолий Лядов
"Музыкальная табакерка"*




А вместе с шумелочкой появился клип для слушания, который в другой темке поселился. Вот здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5058323
Буду очень рада, если какое-нибудь из моих обращений к пьесе будет полезно!

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), Leelya (19.06.2017), Lenylya (13.05.2016), Svetatka (04.07.2017), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Ладога

> Анатолий Лядов
> "Музыкальная табакерка"





> А вместе с шумелочкой появился клип для слушания, который в другой темке поселился. Вот здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5058323
> Буду очень рада, если какое-нибудь из моих обращений к пьесе будет полезно!


 *Ирина!  Очень понравились оба обращения! Никогда почему-то не брала  музыку Лядова для оркестра! Теперь обязательно поиграем с детьми! И пушинки такие лёгкие, как и музыка! Мне понравилось! *

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Анжела72

> сегодня у меня даже не ритмяшечка.. Просто "шумелочка" для малышей.


Отличная шумелочка, то что надо для малышиков! Спасибо, Ирочка, за творческое видение разной музыки! Но так тонко и проникновенно может креативить только ты!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Ольга Сара

Ира, Ваша "Музыкальная табакерка" само изящество образа с грациозностью музыки, СПАСИБО!!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

*Спасибо всем за добрые слова!!!*

А у меня сегодня новая шумелочка! На этот раз - *"Тамбурин" Жан-Филипп Рамо*
Здесь диалогом играют бубны и маракасы. Сами картинки можно воспринимать просто как сгнал к смене инструментов - и тогда простая "шумелочка" получится. А можно - как пульсацию четвертями - при игре на бубнах, и восьмыми - при игре на маракасах. В этом случае уже элементарная ритмяшечка получится.




Клип для слушания этой пьесы живет вот здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5060082

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), Leelya (19.06.2017), s.lopuhova (15.01.2019), Vassa (11.09.2018), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020)

----------


## olga kh

> Просто "шумелочка" для малышей. Просто замечательно, если они интуитивно ритмическую пульсацию играть - звенеть - стучать будут!!! Ну а если в силу возраста не смогут - так просто позвучат вместе с музыкой. И все равно это не просто громыхание будет! Во-первых, в "шумелочке" разные инструменты звучат - треугольник и колокольчик - в соответствии с музыкальной формой. А во-вторых, не зря фоновым рисунком взят символический нотный стан с нотками пушинками-одуванчиками. Это чтоб подчеркнуть, что нужно не громыхать, а звучать нежно, легко, полетно, музыку не перекрывая.
> 
> Итак, знакомьтесь:
> Анатолий Лядов
> "Музыкальная табакерка"


С удовольствием "полетаем", Ирочка!))) На одуванчиках летать так сказочно, волшебно!!!))) Очень ты все опять замечательно придумала-продумала! Все понятно для малышей (да и дети постарше, я думаю, с радостью позвенят под эту красивую музыку) СПАСИБО, Ириша!!!!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## olga kh

> "Тамбурин" Жан-Филипп Рамо


Ты чУдный МАСТЕР, Ирина!!!! И музыка, и иллюстрации - так все совпадает, так точно подобрано, доступно для детей на 100%!!! Ты, конечно, знаешь, как я отношусь к твоему творчеству, но в сотый раз не устану повторять, что у тебя настоящий ТАЛАНТ!!! Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ за все!!!

----------

Svetatka (04.07.2017), Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня у меня - окончание ритмяшечного сериала. Финал моей Дюймовочки!
И звучит он в вальсовом трехдольном размере. В этом, да еще в быстром темпе - и заключается сложность ритмяшки.
А сами ритмы здесь совершенно несложные.. всего то их два... Либо играется только сильная доля, либо все три ровненькой пульсацией. На каждой карточке шесть одинаковых по форме фигурок - два трехдольных такта. Если первая и четвертая фигурка отличаются от остальных цветом - значит играем только сильную долю. А если разницы нет - частую пульсацию четвертями.

Итак... *Дюймовочка. Финал*




https://yadi.sk/d/-IvZlMECqWHSpA - карточки. Не столько для разучивания, сколько для знакомства и объяснения

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), NAT2008 (21.01.2017), Svetatka (04.07.2017), Vassa (11.09.2018), зулико (03.04.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020)

----------


## aichka

> Итак... Дюймовочка. Финал


Как в детстве- как же жалко прощаться с такой замечательной сказкой! Хочется ещё и ещё встретиться с ней, с её героями и её  ласточками, бабочками, снежинками и цветами, удивительными обучающими украшениями такой красивой сказки!

Удивительный цикл - интересный , красивый, завораживающий и одновременно обучающий!

Воистину- обучаемся, ИГРАЯ! 

Ирочка, спасибо тебе огромное за замечательные фильмы, они удивительны и притягательны!

Очень хочется верить, что ты и дальше не сможешь остановиться и будешь рассказывать нам и нашим детям новые и новые многосерийные сказки, которые будут учить наших ребят чувствовать ритм, с радостью им овладевать и окунаться в атмосферу любимых сказок!

Спасибо тебе огромное за такое удовольствие!

[img]http://*********su/6059945.gif[/img]

----------

ttanya (14.01.2017), Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Еще чуть-чуть - и снова осень... Новый круг забот, занятий.. Вновь - осенний репертуар... А в нем и уже испробованное и полюбившееся, и что-то совсем новое...

А в этой теме сегодня поселится новая урожайно-осенняя ритмяшечка. 

*"Собираем урожай"* 




https://yadi.sk/d/KxWlVU15ftoq9g - ритмические карточки для предварительной работы
https://yadi.sk/d/kvUl6ix4h4-xtQ - музыкальный файл, использованный в ритмяшке. К сожалению, не знаю автора этой задорной полечки...

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), Svetatka (04.07.2017), Vassa (11.09.2018), vetlost (19.03.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Ладога (20.09.2016), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## olga kh

> "Собираем урожай"


Ах, как чУдно-расчудесно - детям будет интересно! Тема очень нужная - похлопаем все дружно мы))))) Спасибо, Иришечка!!! Здесь так и просится подводка) Нужно что-то "изобрести"))))

----------


## olga kh

> Здесь так и просится подводка) Нужно что-то "изобрести"))))


"Изобрела"))))) Но, конечно, это не подводка)))) Можно при ознакомлении детям читать, я думаю. Такая мелодекламация получится. А потом уже и с ритмяшками работать. Как тебе, Ирина? Как вам, девочки? Там посмотрите, где про ежика и яблоки, у меня скобки стоят. Как вам кажется удобнее строчка - про яблокопад? Тяжеловасто, конечно, с правильной точки зрения. Но иногда хочется "вычудить" что-то этакое)))) Да... еще барашек с капустой - я ему ничего не стала менять, где он появляется, все время приглашает в гости полюбоваться его кочанами)))

Не зевай, не зевай – собираем урожай,
Прыг да скок, не ленись – скачет белка вверх и вниз.

Ежик  по лесу спешит, у него серьезный вид,
Белочке помочь готов – много соберет грибов.

Цок да цок, цок да цок, запасу орехов впрок,
Прыг да скок, не ленюсь, я работы не боюсь!

Бе-бе-бе, ме-ме-ме! Заходите все ко мне,
Кочаны так крупны и, конечно же, вкусны!

Не зевай, не зевай – собираем урожай,
Не зевай – налетай, ягод запасай!

Бом-бом-бом-бом, бом-бом-бом!
Что за грохот? Что за гром?
С яблонь – глянь: яблокопад! (Видите? – Яблокопад!)
Ежик будет очень рад!

И морковка – загляденье! Будет зайке угощенье,
В гости к зайке загляните, с ним морковкой  похрустите!

Кому ягодные бусы? И компот из ягод вкусен!
Можете сварить варенье – просто объеденье!

Бе-бе-бе, ме-ме-ме! Заходите все ко мне,
Кочаны так крупны и, конечно же, вкусны!

Вот полянка так полянка – просто скатерть-самобранка!
На полянку поспешите, грибы соберите!

Хрупы-хрупы-хрупы-хруп – попадись ко мне на зуб!
Хрупает зайчишка ловко – сладкая морковка! 

Бе-бе-бе, ме-ме-ме! Заходите все ко мне,
Кочаны так крупны и, конечно же, вкусны!

Цок да цок, цок да цок, запасу орехов впрок,
Прыг да скок, не ленюсь, я работы не боюсь!

Не зевай, не зевай – собираем урожай,
А потом, а потом вместе спляшем и споем!

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), Svetatka (04.07.2017), Vitolda (20.01.2018), Лилия79 (24.10.2018), Наталья sng (02.01.2020)

----------


## Valenta

Ирина, слов, ну, правда, не хватает! :Meeting: 
По-моему, любой к тебе как только попадает,
Глаза расширив, в изумленьи прибывает,
И от избытка чувств в оцепенение впадает!
Не буду я опять перечислять, 
Что сделано все больше, чем на *"ПЯТЬ"!*
Спасибо говорю в очередной( и думаю, что не в последний) раз,
Что балуешь так мастерски всех нас!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Как приятно оценки получать!!! Да еще если они - 


> больше, чем на "ПЯТЬ"!


Преувеличение, конечно... Нет предела совершенству! Но все равно - приятно!!!
Спасибо моим добрым гостям!!!
Оленька, а тебе - спасибо за "изобретение"!!! Правда, не подводка получилась на этот раз! А я уже представила, насколько оживится знакомство с карточками если еще и твои строчки использовать! А "ябокопад" - очень даже интересно! Словотворчество эдакое получилось. А ребятам для познания родного языка - совсем даже и неплохо такие словечки слышать, с пояснениями

----------


## olga kh

Ириночка, я предупредила, что "изобрелось" нечто другое))))))) Но раз подводочка нужна, вот и она - если устроит, конечно)))

Наступает, детвора, 
Урожайная пора!
С вами мы сейчас узнаем, 
Кто к зиме что запасает.
Все готовы? Всем - внимание!
Лень со скукой, до свидания!
Некогда зевать, скучать -
Нужно урожай собрать!

----------

Svetatka (04.07.2017), Vitolda (20.01.2018), Дзюбкина (18.11.2018), Наталья sng (02.01.2020)

----------


## Vitolda

*Оля!!!!!!!Ну на все случаи жизни у тебя изобрелось!!!!!!!!!! Шикарно!!! ОБА варианта подойдут!!! Сначала - знакомиться будем, а потом - и красиво с подводочкой исполнить можно! Спасибо!!!*

----------


## Дюймовочка

Ирина, и вновь полночи бродила по страничкам сказочного волшебного королевства. Низкий поклон и огромная благодарность за все ритмяшки - вкусняшки. Это неоценимый труд!!!! Уже год использую проектор в работе, очень часто смотрим твои видеоклипы, а теперь такой клад! Ещё раз спасибо!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

А вот и второй вариант ритмяшки!
Здесь ритмы точно соответствуют Олиному тексту. 

*Собираем урожай 2*




https://yadi.sk/d/XA3ro8mxv_fTyg - карточки, которые в этом варианте использованы

Для работы над ритмом - оба варианта пригодны. Во втором - чаще смена ритмов, но поддержка стихотворным текстом, в первом - смена ритмического рисунка точно после окончания периода, но чистый ритмический рисунок, разве что ритмическими слогами можно поддержать. Так что есть из чего выбирать, если ритмяшка моя понравится.. А можено и два варианта по очереди использовать.. усиливая роль внимания и сосредоточенности!

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), Leelya (19.06.2017), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), vetlost (19.03.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (12.05.2016), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Олюр (19.09.2016)

----------


## Людмилая

> Итак... Дюймовочка. Финал


Очень красивый и нежный финал - маленькое расставание с любимым сериалом!!!!!!!!!! Спасибо, Ирина Борисовна за доставленное удовольствие от просмотра ваших интересных, фантазийно-удивительных серий!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


А вот и новые работы!!!!! :Yahoo:  Как у вас дружно получилось создать осеннюю урожайную историю!!!!!!!!! Окольно полезного и развивающего, а главное интересного в этой работе!!!!!!!!!Спасибо всем огромное!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Увидела на картинке, которой Лариса (Lara) свое сообщение украсила, осеннего ежика  и поняла, что ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО хочу его в свою новую ритмяшку поселить! А у него, оказывается, целая компания есть! Огромное спасибо Ларисе (Lara), которая сначала большущую предварительную работу с ежиками провела, а потом щедро поделилась ими со мной!

В результате получилась вот такая *"Осенняя прогулка"*




https://yadi.sk/d/Gv8UyUyX3ty8rg - ритмические карточки
https://yadi.sk/d/kYpr1gZGnNXkGQ - использованный музыкальный файл. Автора музыки, к сожалению, снова не знаю...

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), Vassa (11.09.2018), vetlost (19.03.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (12.05.2016), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Ладога (20.09.2016), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Олюр (19.09.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016), Татьяна Вильевна (07.11.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Темп в музыке "Осенней прогулки" быстрый.. В таких случаях всегда вспоминаю годы учебы в музыкальной школе. Всегда сначала разбирали произведение отдельными руками, потом - соединяли в медленном темпе, а потом уже только к настоящему темпу переходили... 
Вот и с этой ритмяшечкой я так же с ребятами поступлю! Сначала по карточкам фрагменты разберем, затем - соединим в медленном темпе, а потом - перейдем к темпу оригинала.
Для этого - вот такая *"Осенняя прогулка замедленная"*




https://yadi.sk/d/84ZFPDi0KyY3Ag - музыкальный файл в замедленном темпе.
А карточки - в предыдущем моем сообщении.

Буду рада, если кому-нибудь моя ритмяшечка пригодится!

----------

kimesha (19.10.2018), Vassa (11.09.2018), vetlost (19.03.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (12.05.2016), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Ладога (20.09.2016), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Олюр (19.09.2016)

----------


## Ольга Сара

Стихотворение к ритмяшке "Осенняя прогулка"

https://yadi.sk/i/uOKk_rgSikejQ

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

> Стихотворение к ритмяшке "Осенняя прогулка"


Оля, большое спасибо!!!

Только на форумах такое может быть! Ларисины ежики помогли мне придумать новую ритмяшечку. Оля увидела ее - и стихотворение появилось! Вот и новый вариант применения упражнения! А ведь чем ребятам интереснее - тем полезнее, тем выше результат!

----------


## Алена43

*Спасибо, Ирочка! Сегодня я попала на щедрое "угощение"!!! Очень классные осенние ритмяшечки получились!* 

[img]http://*********su/6068814.gif[/img]

----------


## Lara

> Только на форумах такое может быть! Ларисины ежики помогли мне придумать новую ритмяшечку. Оля увидела ее - и стихотворение появилось! Вот и новый вариант применения упражнения! А ведь чем ребятам интереснее - тем полезнее, тем выше результат!


Ирина, куда деваться: придётся дружить :Tender:  и подталкивать друг друга :Derisive: 
Лично мне порой нужно получить пинок, чтобы появилось что-то полезное :Taunt:

----------


## olga kh

"Осенняя история"  шикарной получилась: нарядная, веселая! Да и стихи сложились!!! Спасибо, Лара, Ирочка и Оля - просто ДИВО!!! Вот, Ирочка, еще момент, что делает СЧАСТЛИВОЙ))) Пусть и дальше везет тебе на добрых соседей и гостей, которые хоть и уносят от тебя гостинцы, но и сами - не с пустыми руками)))

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

> Вот, Ирочка, еще момент, что делает СЧАСТЛИВОЙ))) Пусть и дальше везет тебе на добрых соседей и гостей, которые хоть и уносят от тебя гостинцы, но и сами - не с пустыми руками)))


Да, действительно - СЧАСТЬЕ!!! Когда чувствуешь общность мыслей! Когда ощущаешь собственную полезность! Когда чувтвуешь интерес к своим работам и себе, как личности! Когда твои идеи подхватываются - и развиваются, применяются, используются! Когда слышишь отдругих - что помогают они в работе, интересны и полезны детям, помогают их развитию - и не только музыкальному, но и общему, активизируя память, внимание, речь...
Действительно - НАСТОЯЩЕЕ ПРОСТОЕ СЧАСТЬЕ!!! Не зря с такой темы мой домик начинался, из нее потом и все остальные темки выросли.. И в каждой есть оно - мое СЧАСТЬЕ!!!

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня - последний день лета. Завтра - первое сентября.. Осень...

Новый учебный год, новый круг забот и праздников.. Для нас - в чем-то повтор.. Вдруг обществоведение вспомнилось, которое в свое время в училище изучали.. До сих пор от зубов отскакивает, что развитие идет по спирали. Так и у нас! Новый круг обоогащается новыми знаниями, новыми находками, новым репертуаром, новыми детьми! А у ребят - новыми знаниями, новыми умениями, новыми открытиями. 

И мы должны помочь им все это новое в системе понять и усвоить! 

Вот для того, чтобы в системе, и пришла у меня в голову идея сделать серию ритмяшек для начинающих. Чтобы было там все просто и элементарно, чтобы постепенно, без спешки, твердо усвоились основные ритмические обороты.
На самом деле, я уже задумывалась об этом... И есть у меня ритмяшечки, в которых только чередование  пульсации четвертями и восьмыми используется. "Кузнечик", "Грибная история для малышей"... Чуть позже в теме "Кто в домике живет" расположу ритмяшки по возрастанию сложности.. 
Сегодня - еще одна ритмяшечка для малышей с этим же принципом - чередованием пульсации длинными и короткими звуками. С известной детской песенкой "Цыплята". Здесь можно просто сказать ребятам, что когда на экране курочка - хлопаем (стучим, шлепаем и т.д.) длинными звуками, а когда цыплята - короткими. Но, вообще-то, ритм на экране все таки прорисован. Кустиками травки, зернышками, самими цыплятками. На всякий случай - карточки, вдруг кому-нибудь пригодятся: https://yadi.sk/d/WO4piOEsZMb1Rg

Знакомьтесь, *"Курочка"*




Продолжение следует...

----------

Danon (23.07.2016), kimesha (19.10.2018), Leelya (19.06.2017), Lenylya (13.05.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Vassa (11.09.2018), vetlost (19.03.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (12.05.2016), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Valenta

Ну, что за чудо происходит?!!!!!
Творит, ну, просто каждый, кто сюда заходит!
И результат - сплошные "ОХ!"и "АХ!"
На наших от восторга, девочки, устах!
Ну, молодцы две Оли, Лара и Ирина!!!!
Дружить вот так всем нам необходимо :Yes4: 
Что целым институтам, оказалось, не поднять,
Мы вместе в миг осилим. Да, ещё на "ПЯТЬ"!!!!! :Ok:

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## гномик

> А в этой теме сегодня поселится новая урожайно-осенняя ритмяшечка. 
> 
> "Собираем урожай"


Ирочка, огромное спасибо за ритмяшку. А еще и Олечка подключилась к творчеству. Спасибо, девочки , за изобретение и дорогой подарочек, детям будет очень интересно!!  :Ok:

----------


## Vitolda

Новый видеовариант игры с осенней прогулкой ежиков - это в моих ближайших планах.

А сейчас вернусь к идее ритмяшек для малышей. Вернее, к идее, что вводить их в мир ритмических игр нужно планомерно и постепенно. Освоив ритмическую пульсацию разными - длинными и короткими звуками -  можно переходить и к ритмическим рисункам. И здесь сразу нагружать малышей их разнообразием - совсем не стоит... Пусть плавненько, по одному рисуночку осваивают!!! Старший возраст - еще впереди! Успеют соединить все это разнообразие, вниманием и навыками своими щегольнуть!

У меня есть уже одна ритмяшечка, от начала до конца на одном ритме построенная - "Лесная сказка":  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4701804

А сегодня - еще одна такая история! 
*"Мама и детки"*

Немножко избитое название... Но обычно в музыкальном воспитании его к игре применяют, где звуки по высоте различить нужно.. А у меня в ритмяшечке ритм один, а картинок - пять. И на каждой многодетная семейка - мама и шесть ребят.




https://yadi.sk/d/qQ0WWZ--kTUGSw - карточки
В игре использован совсем коротенький фрагмент волынской польки. Вот такой:  https://yadi.sk/d/-ojmV7aerSbmdg
Буду рада, если ритмяшка понравится вам и вашим малышам!

----------

jarinka (23.07.2016), kimesha (19.10.2018), Lara (27.06.2016), Leelya (19.06.2017), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Возвращаюсь к "Осенней прогулке"
 На этот раз ежики гуляют под веселую песенку! Под ту, которую Оля (Ольга Сара) сначала придумала, а потом - поделилась напевочкой. (Кто не в курсе - вернитесь на несколько сообщений назад). 
И получилась теперь - не чистая ритмяшечка, а игра с элементами ритмизации. Хлопаем, топаем, стучим - только на припев. А в куплете - каждый может сам придумать действия: движения, пальчиковые ли упражнения - простор для фантазии!!!
Ссылку на карточки не даю.. Она тоже выше, рядом с моей ритмяшкой "Осенняя прогулка"

*"Веселые ежики"*

----------

jarinka (23.07.2016), kimesha (19.10.2018), Lara (27.06.2016), Svetatka (04.07.2017), Vassa (11.09.2018), vetlost (19.03.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016), Татьяна Вильевна (07.11.2016)

----------


## Ольга Сара

Ира, огромное спасибо за Ёжиков, и поиграть и посмотреть и постучать И.......................можно поставить массу задач.,

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## гномик

> "Веселые ежики"


Ирочка, ежики получились замечательные , интересные и очень веселые в сочетании с Олечкиной напевочкой!!!Спасибо , девочки, огромное за дружеский союз и прекрасное творение!!!   :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Valenta

> Новый видеовариант игры с осенней прогулкой ежиков - это в моих ближайших планах.
> А сейчас вернусь к идее ритмяшек для малышей. Вернее, к идее, что вводить их в мир ритмических игр нужно ...
> У меня есть уже одна ритмяшечка, от начала до конца на одном ритме построенная - "Лесная сказка":  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4701804
> А сегодня - еще одна такая история! 
> *"Мама и детки"*
> Буду рада, если ритмяшка понравится вам и вашим малышам!


*Ирочка*, всегда с трепетом в сердце спешу к тебе, потому что знаю, выходить буду с чем-то новым, нужным, интересным и полезным! СПАСИБО что никогда не обманываешь ожиданий!!! Приятно осознавать, что приобрёл для себя что-то новое, сделал маленькое открытие, научился. Хорошо, что к своим работам ты даёшь такие исчерпывающие комментарии:по полочкам, логично, понятно. Сразу хочется всё сразу пустить в работу: где-то подправить, где-то добавить. В общем,образовываются в твоей Мастерской многие из нас.

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## olga kh

А какой это тру-у-у-уд!!!! Найти музыку, что обязательно понравится детям, воодушевит их) Картинок отыскать гору, все скомпоновать, по полочкам сложить-разложить, потом из всего этого богатства "сотворить НЕЧТО"!!! А времени в сутках, как и у всех! А ложится Ирина Борисовна спать-отдыхать когда?..И еще основная работа, как у всех,а, может, еще больше...Да-а, Ирочка! Поклон тебе в ножки за такие роскошные для нас ПОДАРКИ!!! :Tender:

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## НСА

Ирочка, спасибо большое, за осенние новинки, такие чудесные  :Tender:   Детки будут в восторге  :Aga:  :flower:

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Ирина-Ирен

Ирина, замечательные очаровашки ежики, прелесть просто, "Мама и детки"- обязательно застучим. Спасибо!
Здоровья вам, терпения для таких чудесных работ, с каждым разом убеждаюсь, что самые "трудяжки"- это музыкальные руководители. В какой  "творческий домик" не зайдешь, везде сюрпризы, да какие! 
Спасибо всем , кто делится своими творческими фантазиями!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Tania-112a

Здравствуйте, Ирина. я тоже не могу не выразить свое восхищение вашим работам. Я не умею делать такие шедевры. Но могу представить какой это труд и сколько он занимает времени. Спасибо, что доставляете радость детям. А это самая большая награда. Мои ребята с восхищением работают по вашим картинкам и видео сопровождением. Порой замечаешь, что и все занятие прошло, а мы только и гремели шумели, играли. Самое главное,что дети прлучают удовольствие, да еще и развиваются играя. СПАСИБО!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## ольга коробова

Ирина! Просто нет слов какие сказочные ритмяшки!!! Спасибо от себя и ребятишек!!! А сказка "Дюймовочка" - просто волшебство!!! Абсолютно согласна с девочками - с вашими ритмяшками не замечаешь как проходти время, а играть в них хочется еще и еще!!! Тысяча слов благодарности!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Девочки - всем-всем СПАСИБО за добрые слова!!! ОЧЕНЬ рада, что мои новые осенние ритмяшки со зверюшками вам по душе пришлись! Сегодня у меня еще одна такая, новенькая! Снова с  лесными зверятами (ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО Ларисе (Лара) за замечательные картинки с этими персонажами!!!), которые наслаждаются красотой Осени. Сегодня они устроили игру с осенними листочками - перебрасывают их друг другу. А листочки - большие и маленькие, летят из лапок в лапки - и ритм звучит...

*Игра с листочками*




Ритмов в упражнении всего два. В музыке две разные музыкальные фразы повторяются.  А картинок - побольше получилось. 
https://yadi.sk/d/BSVcxK94CQmsQA - карточки-ритмы для предварительного знакомства
https://yadi.sk/d/9d8XPfHvYBLArg - аудиофайл, звучащий в игре

----------

Anathema (21.08.2017), kimesha (19.10.2018), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (12.05.2016), Е Дюжева (03.01.2021), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Люстапильда (18.09.2016), Наталья sng (02.01.2020)

----------


## Valenta

> ... Сегодня у меня еще одна такая, новенькая! Снова с  лесными зверятами (ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО Ларисе (Лара) за замечательные картинки с этими персонажами!!!)...
> *Игра с листочками*


СПАСИБО за новую ритмяшечку осеннюю Ирине и Ларисе!!!! В который раз убеждаюсь, как выигрывает дело от "СО"-сотрудничества, сотворчества, сождружества и т.д. 
Красивая, полезная игрушка появилась у наших ребятишек!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

*Вот и первая реакция!!! Спасибо, Лариса, за неравнодушие!!! А про замечательное "СО" - я с тобой абсолютно СОгласна!!!! Весь наш форум - и есть необыкновенный замечательный СОюз!!!*

И хочу сразу же - еще один вариант этой же ритмяшечки показать! С одной стороны вроде бы еще один ритм сюда добавляется, значит сложнее должно бы стать.. Но на самом деле именно ТАК прошуметь-простучать мелодия просит!!! А значит не нужно будет усилий прилагать, чтобы с ритма не сбиться, музыка сама за собой поведет!!!




Карточки: - https://yadi.sk/d/BSVcxK94CQmsQA

----------

qwertyui (30.01.2019), Tatiana-Lev12 (06.12.2015), vetlost (19.03.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Олюр (23.02.2016)

----------


## aichka

*Ирочка, спасибо огромное за новые замечательные ритмы!
За то, что продумываешь все до мелочей, до самых тонких нюансов - от вариаций ритмов,  доступности и логичности их воспроизведения, до поддержания зрительного интереса у детей: в твоём фильме с детьми можно помимо обучения ритмам, попутно весело закреплять названия листочков разных деревьев, которые перекидывают такие милые симпатяшки -зверята, сменяющие друг друга на полянке!

Как всегда- у тебя получилась не просто ритмяшка, а игрушечка осенняя - красочная,понятная и полезная!*

[img]http://*********ru/7849402.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Oksano4ka76

Ирина, здравствуйте! С сентября этого года почти на каждом занятии использую ваши ритмы. Как это нравится детям!!! Какой эмоциональный отклик вызывают они у ребят. Огромное вам спасибо! Здоровья и творческой энергии!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Спасибо всем-всем за добрые слова о моих ритмяшечках!!! 

А мне ТАК понравились подаренные Ларой картинки с лесными зверюшками, что хочется снова и снова придумывать ритмяшечки с этими героями!!! И сегодня - новая такая придумка. 

*Подарок для бельчонка*




https://yadi.sk/d/BSVcxK94CQmsQA - карточки-ритмы
https://yadi.sk/d/iEFhlVj7sgXhPA - музыкальный файл

----------

Danon (23.07.2016), Leelya (19.06.2017), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), Svetatka (04.07.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (06.12.2015), Vassa (11.09.2018), vetlost (19.03.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Олюр (23.02.2016), труженица (14.11.2016)

----------


## Алена43

*Ириша! Как всегда умничка!!! Так самой нравится посидеть и похлопать! Что же про детей можно сказать?! Очень интересно, доступно, красочно!!! Спасибо!!!*

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## ВалерияВ

Ириночка, огромное спасибо за Ваше творчество! Ваши ритмяшечки необыкновенные! Деткам очень интересно, с удовольствием смотрим, слушаем и простукиваем. Неиссякаемого вдохновения!!! :Smile3:

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Ketvik

Ирочка, спасибо за твои творческие ритмяшечки, как ты их мило называешь!!! Во времена моего детства, мы о таком и мечтать не могли. А сейчас даже автора знаем и 1000 раз, ИРИНА, говорим СПАСИБО!!!! Желаю много фантазии и ЗДОРОВЬЯ!!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## НСА

> Подарок для бельчонка


Ирочка, моим так понравились ёжики, они в полном восторге, сами просят поиграть  :Tender:   Спасибо тебе огромное. А теперь ещё и подарок бельчонку новенькое  :Ok: 
[img]http://*********net/7400549.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Tatyana L

*Vitolda, Ирина, какая же Вы талантливая!* Огромное Вам спасибо за Ваши чудесные ритмяшечки. Целый день сижу изучаю, любуюсь, скачиваю. Все хороши, но "Дюймовочка и жуки" - это ж просто шедевр! А ёжички!!!! а матрешечки!!!!
Я совсем недавно на форуме, но пребываю в шоке :Vah: : сколько потрясающе талантливых людей в одном месте!

СПАСИБО, что Вы есть.

----------


## Люсева

*Ирочка. впервые полностью прошлась по твоим страницам. какую же титаническую работу ты сделала. Это же просто клад! Есть все, что душе угодно, бери и пользуйся. СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ ОГРОМНОЕ И НИЗКИЙ ПОКЛОН!!!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Травка

Ну не могу удержаться, чтоб не порадоваться, Ирин! Прям свежая струя в нашем деле. Замечательно, тонко, продуманно, интеллигентно...Ирочка, спасибо огромное! У меня в компе уже целая папка дидактическая собрана с ритмяшками-шумелками-пыхтелками... :Yahoo:

----------


## Elen 77

Здравствуйте, Ирина! Как всегда ВЫ на высоте!!! Какие замечательные работы!!! Одна другой лучше!!! Конечно, же и я все себе забрала, за что ВАМ ОГРОМНОЕ -ПРЕОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО  от всего сердца!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Karamel

Ирочка дорогая, большое спасибо за Ваши чудесные ритмяшки,
Проиграла сама "Собираем урожай", прочитала подводку и стихи к ней Оленьки, появилась такая мысль: всё это можно сыграть на осеннем празднике на самодельных музыкальных инструментах: грибочки (мы делали мухоморчики, используя бутылочки из -  под Актимель - это первый вариант; упаковчка для заменителя сахара - это второй вариант, маленькие грибочки. Орешки грецкие, Ягодки, в которых продаётся мороженое. А вот капуста, яблочки, морковки - это в наборах фруктов и овощей, которые покупают воспитатели на группы. А ещё сегодня Людочка Кириллова на сорте выставила замечательную предысторию о том, как Осень потеряла угощение. Дети находят и могут сыграть для неё замечательную ритмяшечку "Собираем урожай"

----------

Svetatka (04.07.2017), Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Victorovna

Спасибо огромное за Ваш труд, Ирина! Интересные, красочные ритмические игры!!! С удовольствием играем вместе с детьми!  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

Ирочка! Какая же прелесть "Музыкальная табакерка"!!!!!!!!! Просто чудо-расчудесное! Спасибо!!!! 
НО! Сейчас зашла сказать о другом.
Я пришла сейчас с родительского собрания, на котором рассказывала родителям о своей работе с детьми - что, как, с чем и почему..... Предложила сначала посмотреть Вашу ритмяшку и сказать - что и для чего (без всякого объяснения). И что Вы думаете? Половина родителей сразу сказали - "это любимые ритмяшки сына (дочки), все время рассказывают, а мы понять не можем"!!! Вы бы видели с каким интересом, восторгом играли на инструментах ВЗРОСЛЫЕ!!!!!!!!! Столько было улыбок!! 
Конечно, родители всякие бывают, но даже самые привередливые не остались равнодушными! Что уж тогда говорить про детей! Полный ВОСТОРГ!!!!!!!
Ирочка! СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!! 
И, кстати! Были немало удивлены тем, что эти работы музыкального руководителя! Передаю Вам все 23 СПАСИБО родителей!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

olga kh (19.04.2016), Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Ой, Леночка!!! Как же приятно твой рассказ слушать!!!! На седьмом небе от удовольствия!!! 
Спасибо тебе - и за добрые слова, и за то, что ритмяшки мои в работе используешь! И за это вот просветительство!!!
ОЧЕНЬ приятно, что и родители заразились!!!

СПАСИБО ВСЕМ, кто заходит на мою страничку!!! Кто выходит с нее - с ритмяшками! Кто приносит их своим ребятам, а потом - заходит снова и рассказывает о своих задумках, о реакции детей! НАСТОЛКО приятно видеть отдачу!!! И хочется творить снова и снова!!!

----------

olga kh (19.04.2016)

----------


## SVETLANA M.

Ирочка, огромное спасибо за СКАЗОЧНО-УДИВИТЕЛЬНЫЕ ритмические зарисовки. Мои детки с удовольствием играют !!! И если на каком-то из занятий я не провожу эти ритмические игры, то всегда, когда уходят с занятия, спрашивают: "А почему сегодня мы не играли с мультиком?"...Спасибо Ирочка, от меня и от моих деток!!! УДАЧИ И УСПЕХОВ В ТВОРЧЕСТВЕ!!!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## ttanya

_Ирина! Преогромнейшее спасибо за Ваши чудесные ритмяшки, которые так любят мои ребятки. Играем, шумим, стучим-
[img]http://*********su/6362220m.jpg[/img]

и все это благодаря Вам и Вашему таланту создавать такие сказочные мультяшные шедевры, в которые дети влюбляются сразу же после первого просмотра!!!_

----------

Vitolda (05.06.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Как я рада читать все "спасибные" слова о моих ритмяшечках!!! А уж слушать рассказы о том, что они используются и доставляют удовольствие детям - еще приятнее! Спасибо вам за эти радости!!!

В разных местах в сети слышу просьбы о новых зимних и новогодних ритмяшках. Действительно, пора, наверное!
Но сегодняшней игрушечки - не совсем новые... К песне *"Елочка" Красева* я уже обращалась, вот здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4951913 и вот здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4951919 
Тогда я ставила перед собой чисто задачи обучения ритмическим фигурам. Теперь же снова обратилась к этой песенке. И еще одну задачу поставила: ритмической записи звучащей мелодии. А ритмяшек снова получилось две. С одинаковыми задачами, с одинаковыми картинками.. Но с разными аудиофайлами. А уж какой вариант ритмяшечки, из теперь уже четырех, использовать - выбирайте!

https://yadi.sk/d/34pSdhMrcP0aVw - ритмические карточки для двух новых вариантов




https://yadi.sk/d/ZO_pBSRlkTUfL - ссылка на видео для тех, у кого сложности со скачиванием с Ютуба
https://yadi.sk/d/38FxgXbfFdN5TQ - аудиофайл




https://yadi.sk/d/kWnuH1g7kTSHU - ссылка на видео
А музыкальный файл такой же, как и у моих прошлогодних елочек: https://yadi.sk/d/M8KTYdw2PZyFHw

----------

Lara (07.12.2015), Lempi (09.12.2015), matlja (14.01.2016), olga kh (13.01.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (06.12.2015), TATYANA_UNCHA (01.11.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), yana.k (14.01.2016), воробьёва (12.09.2016), Е Дюжева (03.01.2021), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (23.04.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

А сегодня - СОВСЕМ новенькая ритмяшечка!

*"Бубенцы"*




https://yadi.sk/d/4YXPTyP8v8c0vQ - Карточки

https://yadi.sk/d/cWbGWtuLUdjwWw  - Музыкальный файл

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (05.01.2019), kimesha (19.10.2018), Lara (07.12.2015), Leelya (19.06.2017), Lempi (09.12.2015), matlja (14.01.2016), milatam (21.03.2016), mswetlana23 (05.06.2016), olga kh (13.01.2016), Svetatka (04.07.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (06.12.2015), TATYANA_UNCHA (01.11.2017), Vassa (11.09.2018), vetlost (19.03.2017), говорушка (01.12.2016), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020)

----------


## aichka

> "Елочка" Красева





> А сегодня - СОВСЕМ новенькая ритмяшечка!
> 
> "Бубенцы"


Ирочка, ну какое же чудо твои ритмы!
А Новогодние- такие праздничные, такие уютные, блестящие - понятные, удобные, такие красочные, свежие и яркие!!!

Начиная от таких пушистых и нарядных елочек на удивительном фоне - до смешных снеговичков, даже ритмы согласовала с текстом песни: "Сколько на ёлочке шариков цветных.." - и именно шарики зазвучали в ритме песни - ну это ж надо - так всё тщательно продумывать и бережно относиться к музыке и тексту!

А в Бубенцах - как всё понятно, приятно, четко и ясно с ритмами! 
А какие нежные ажурные оленята из инея и морозца - чудо как нежно и в образе музыки - всё хрустальное, звонкое и утонченное! 
И чудесные новогодние свечи дарят нам свои четвертные ритмы!

Ощущение праздника и новогодних чудес не покидает, смотря твои фильмы, потому что они не только обучающие, но и ещё удивительно эстетичные!

Ирка, ты художник и талант!
[img]http://*********su/6552024.jpg[/img]

----------

olga kh (13.01.2016), Vitolda (05.06.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Очень здОровские опять ритмяшки получились, Ириш! И, главное, варианты! Песня всем детям знакома - значит, средние могут не спеша похлопать-поиграть, более старшие дети - в темпе. А всем одинаково понравятся картинки замечательные! И, такая затейница Ирина, - интересно шарики разместила на веточках - сверху вниз, необычно, но ведь так и есть - как они на елочке развешаны, от самой макушки) И "Бубенцы" понравились тоже! (хотя - разве хоть что-нибудь в твоей теме может не понравиться?..))) Спасибо, Ирочка!!! Пополняем зимнюю копилочку))

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Valenta

Ты как всегда полна идей, *ИРИНА!!!!* Не знаю, черпаешь откуда, но, дай, Бог, этот источник будет ещё долго фонтанировать, вдохновлять и удивлять!!!!

----------

olga kh (13.01.2016), Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, здравствуйте. Такой восторг от зимних ритмяшек. Ярко, красочно, настроение - супер. Спасибо за кропотливый труд, который выливается в такую красоту. Ребятишки играют с превеликим удовольствием. СПАСИБО!!!!!*

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## ttanya

> "Елочка" Красева





> А сегодня - СОВСЕМ новенькая ритмяшечка!
> 
> "Бубенцы"


_Ирина! Спасибо за чудесные новогодние  подарочки.  Какая красота эти ёлочки, какие чудесные снеговички!  А какие восхитительные, хрустальные бубенчики.  Ну как же не поиграть с ребятками!  Спасибо огромное!!! 
_

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## laratet

> _Ирина! Спасибо за чудесные новогодние  подарочки.  Какая красота эти ёлочки, какие чудесные снеговички!  А какие восхитительные, хрустальные бубенчики.  Ну как же не поиграть с ребятками!  Спасибо огромное!!! 
> _


Ирина! Огромное Вам спасибо за ваши работы. Увлеклись с детками давно, пишу впервые. Благодарю Вас за труд, понимание наших желаний.
Ну сразу праздничное настроение! А как детки будут рады! Огромное спасибо!

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## Ирина-Ирен

Ирина, большое  спасибо за ваши  ритмяшки. Благодаря вам , занятия превращаются в настоящий праздник, праздник радости, и что самое главное,  дети получают огромное удовольствие от " собственного творчества". И все благодаря вам.

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## лариса61

Ирина, спасибо за удивительно новогоднюю сказку! Буду радоваться вместе с детишками, слушая и обыгрывая ваши ритмяшечки.
[img]http://*********su/6541145m.jpg[/img]

----------


## varvara7371

> А сегодня - СОВСЕМ новенькая ритмяшечка!
> 
> *"Бубенцы"*




Чудеса продолжаются. И праздник для детей, а заодно и для нас.
 Ведь  Ваши ритмяшки  помогают нам и радуют одновременно. Спасибо Вам.

----------

Vitolda (20.01.2018)

----------


## ShegurovaNA

Вижу что тут много сообщений Вам со словами благодарности. 
Не могу и я пройти мимо - СПАСИБО!!! СПАСИБО!!! СПАСИБО!!!
Огромный, необычайно нужный материал! и когда только успеваете все это сотворить!? 
Кланяюсь Вам в пол спасибо за Ваши труды!!!!
СПАСИБО!!! :Blush2:

----------

Vitolda (13.01.2016)

----------


## soloveychyk@yandex.ru

Здравствуйте, Ирина Борисовна! Давно заглядываю к вам в мастерскую))) Как здорово! Я просто в восторге! На занятиях с ребятами использую ваши ритмяшки и оркестры, - как всё это просто, доступно и красиво получается))) СПАСИБО вам огромное за ваше творчество!

----------

aichka (27.03.2016), Vitolda (27.03.2016)

----------


## Т.К-Пчелка

*Ирина! Первый раз гощу у Вас в темке... Восторг, один восторг!!!!!!!!!!!! Красота  для глаз и ушей!

На языке одни междометия- "Ого! ООООО!!!, ВАУ! Ничего себе!!!"

Вы умница, золотые руки, светлая голова! Дай Бог Вам исполнения всех Ваших тайных желаний. А мы будем посылать Вам добрые мысли!*

----------

aichka (19.04.2016), Lara (19.04.2016), ttanya (19.04.2016), Vitolda (19.04.2016)

----------


## ВИОЛА ОЗ

*Ирочка, спасибо за такую чудесную темку, за ваше творчество! Всё красиво, эстетично, музыкально и ритмично!
Сижу, слушаю, подпеваю, хлопаю..... Всё классно, всё нужно! Ухожу из гостей с полной корзинкой вкусняшек!*


[img]http://*********ru/9741642.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (12.05.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Ох как давно ничего нового не выставляла я в этой своей теме!
Сегодня возвращаюсь и к своим давним планам и к своим же традициям.

В планах было для постепенного усвоения ребятами ритмических рисунков создание нескольких ритмяшечек, в каждой из которых был бы использован только один ритм. В каждой разный, но только один. Уже есть *"Лесная сказка"*, в которой закрепляется ритм *ТА - ТА - ти-ти - ТА* http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4701804 и *"Мама и детки"*, в которой *ти-ти-ти-ти-ти-ти-ТА* стучим http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5065166

А сегодня - *"Гопачок на грядке"*. В этой шумелочке *ти-ти-ТА-ти-ти-ТА* отрабатывается.

----------

aichka (23.06.2016), Danon (23.07.2016), Elen 77 (13.08.2016), galusikn (08.02.2017), irisa (16.11.2019), kimesha (19.10.2018), Lara (27.06.2016), laratet (24.07.2016), Lempi (24.03.2019), Nich Tanya (02.10.2016), Note (23.06.2016), notka75 (04.08.2016), olga kh (23.06.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Tatiana-Lev12 (23.06.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (01.11.2017), ttanya (23.06.2016), Vassa (11.09.2018), vetlost (19.03.2017), Анжела72 (29.07.2016), воробьёва (12.09.2016), Дания (03.08.2016), Елена М (13.09.2016), Елена Эрнст (24.07.2016), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), ИяНаталия (10.09.2016), Королёк (30.07.2016), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Ольчик Умница (12.09.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (24.06.2016), тонятася (17.07.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

А традиции мои - многовариантность. В первом варианте ритмяшечки я немного укоротила ее, удалив проигрыши. А во втором и третьем варианте музыка звучит полностью. И продолжаем отрабатывать тот же ритмический рисунок. Только звучит он теперь, чередуясь с ровной пульсацией. В одном варианте - только с пульсацией четвертями:

----------

aichka (23.06.2016), Danon (23.07.2016), Elen 77 (13.08.2016), irisa (16.11.2019), jarinka (23.07.2016), Lara (27.06.2016), laratet (24.07.2016), Leelya (19.06.2017), Nich Tanya (02.10.2016), Note (23.06.2016), notka75 (04.08.2016), olga kh (23.06.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), sima (11.09.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (23.06.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (01.11.2017), ttanya (23.06.2016), varvara7371 (30.10.2016), Vassa (11.09.2018), vetlost (19.03.2017), Анжела72 (29.07.2016), гномик (03.08.2016), Елена М (13.09.2016), Елена Эрнст (24.07.2016), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), ИяНаталия (10.09.2016), Королёк (30.07.2016), Маинька (07.08.2019), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Ольчик Умница (12.09.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (24.06.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

А в последнем варианте в вопросо-ответных проигрышах чередуется пульсация четвертями и восьмушками, как того музыка просит.




И еще одна традиция:

https://yadi.sk/d/0fWO2D07skFtV - карточки
https://yadi.sk/d/mXBQocplvWvA9w - музыкальный файл
https://yadi.sk/d/zMXnXkWLbQXSlw - музыкальный файл укороченный, как в первом варианте ритмяшки

----------

aichka (23.06.2016), Elen 77 (13.08.2016), galusikn (08.02.2017), irisa (11.09.2016), irysia (05.10.2016), jarinka (23.07.2016), Lara (27.06.2016), laratet (24.07.2016), Nich Tanya (02.10.2016), notka75 (04.08.2016), olga kh (23.06.2016), soloveychyk@yandex.ru (10.09.2016), Svetatka (04.07.2017), SVETLANA M. (24.06.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (03.08.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (01.11.2017), ttanya (23.06.2016), varvara7371 (30.10.2016), Vassa (11.09.2018), vetlost (19.03.2017), ya-annushka (09.05.2018), Анжела72 (29.07.2016), буссоница (23.06.2016), Валя Муза (25.07.2016), гномик (03.08.2016), Елена Эрнст (24.07.2016), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), ИяНаталия (10.09.2016), Королёк (30.07.2016), Маинька (07.08.2019), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), НСА (18.10.2016), Ольга Сара (23.06.2016), Ольчик Умница (12.09.2016)

----------


## aichka

Спасибо, Ириш! Вот и новые ритмяшки осенние в папочку твоих работ просятся!

Очень здорово, что всё системно и по нарастающей: от простого - /кстати, здорово, что начинается знакомство с одного и того же ритма, который закрепляется с разными овощами/, до постепенного усложнения, то есть эти ритмы можно использовать во всех возрастных группах!

Спасибо большое! С удовольствием дети будут осваивать длинные, короткие звуки в разных игровых вариациях, да ещё с такими замечательными мордашками овощей! :Tender: 

[img]http://*********ru/10260810.jpg[/img]

----------

olga kh (23.06.2016), ttanya (23.06.2016), Vitolda (23.06.2016), Елена Эрнст (24.07.2016)

----------


## ttanya

Ирина! Огромное спасибо за чудесные осенние ритмяшки. От простого к сложному - просто здорово!!! А детям -то как будет интересно! Вот так в игровой форме будем осваивать и закреплять короткие и длинные звуки! Спасибо!!! Обязательно возьму в работу.

----------

aichka (23.06.2016), olga kh (23.06.2016), Vitolda (23.06.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Рада, что моя новая ритмяшечка с вариациями понравилась!
А сегодня - еще одна. На этот раз - без вариаций. Но продолжая мою идею с освоением одного ритмического рисунка. На этот раз стучим, хлопаем, играем *ти-ти-ти-ти-ТА-ТА*

*"В кастрюлю шагом марш!"*




https://yadi.sk/d/0m5jarul_yQu-g - карточки
https://yadi.sk/d/6xr0qzYyTvTM_A - музыкальный файл, здесь он как в ритмяшке - чуть сокращено вступление и "отрезано" одно проведение темы)

----------

aichka (24.06.2016), Elen 77 (13.08.2016), galusikn (08.02.2017), irisa (11.09.2016), jarinka (23.07.2016), Lara (27.06.2016), laratet (24.07.2016), magorinka (13.08.2016), MakaRock (29.07.2016), milatam (01.11.2016), notka75 (04.08.2016), olga kh (24.06.2016), olka-domisolka (15.01.2017), Olyashka (25.06.2016), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (03.08.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (01.11.2017), ttanya (25.06.2016), Vassa (11.09.2018), vetlost (19.03.2017), Анжела72 (29.07.2016), Валя Муза (25.07.2016), гномик (03.08.2016), Дания (03.08.2016), Елена М (13.09.2016), Елена Эрнст (24.07.2016), Иишка (23.07.2016), Ирина-Ирен (10.09.2016), ИяНаталия (10.09.2016), Королёк (30.07.2016), Ладога (25.06.2016), лариса61 (01.07.2016), Людмилая (28.06.2016), Маинька (11.09.2016), Марина Сухарева (10.09.2016), МарСух (21.09.2016), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), НСА (18.10.2016), ольга коробова (16.10.2016), Ольга Сара (24.06.2016), Ольчик Умница (12.09.2016), Сентябринка (03.08.2016), СИБИРОЧКА (15.11.2016), Татьяна Вильевна (07.11.2016), тонятася (17.07.2016), труженица (17.10.2016), Ярик (07.08.2016)

----------


## aichka

Вот это даааа! Вот это " в кастрюлю шагом марш!" так здорово, необычно! 

Замечательная придумка!

Всегда мы привыкли видеть овощи на грядках, огородах, а тут - это ж надо так обыграть такой веселый марш!

Ведь не с грядки овощи шагают, а уже на кухне, в кастрюльку! :Yahoo: 

Ирка, очень здорово, замечательный фон, добрый повар, уютная кухонька! :Yes4: 

Для разнообразия использования овощных ритмов сюжет прекрасен! :Ok:  Детям будет очень интересно!

СПАСИБО!!! :Tender: 

[img]http://*********ru/10285310.jpg[/img]

----------

ttanya (25.06.2016), Vitolda (24.06.2016), Елена Эрнст (24.07.2016), Ирина-Ирен (10.09.2016)

----------


## Olyashka

О! Как здорово! Спасибо! Я Ваши ритмяшечки стала использовать и в музыкальной школе! Дети в восторге!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/10283086.gif[/IMG]

----------

Vitolda (25.06.2016)

----------


## ttanya

> "В кастрюлю шагом марш!"


_Вот это да!!! Ирина! Спасибо за такой восхитительный овощной марш!!! Ну как можно оставить без внимания такую красоту! Всё в копилочку, а с сентября в работу!_

----------

Vitolda (25.06.2016)

----------


## olga kh

> Сегодня возвращаюсь и к своим давним планам и к своим же традициям.


Ириночка, очень рада, что и планы у тебя "роятся", и традиции не нарушаются)) Позволь и мне, по традиции, подводочки к твоим работам предложить))

"Гопачок на грядке"

В огород спеши, дружок:
Чей стучит здесь каблучок?
Это овощи на грядке
Лихо пляшут гопачок!
Инструменты мы возьмем,
Весело стучать  начнем,
Поиграем мы в «ритмяшки»,
Потом сами в пляс пойдем!

"В кастрюлю шагом марш!"

Начинается парад - овощи за рядом ряд,
Дружно шествуют в кастрюлю,
Как один, чеканят шаг.

Главный повар очень рад, принимает он парад,
Супом овощным, отменным
Угостит он всех ребят!

----------

aichka (26.06.2016), Lara (27.06.2016), murra V (06.03.2017), Oksano4ka76 (14.08.2016), Svetatka (04.07.2017), ttanya (27.06.2016), Vitolda (26.06.2016), Анжела72 (29.07.2016), гномик (03.08.2016), Елена М (13.09.2016), Елена Эрнст (24.07.2016), Иишка (23.07.2016), Ирина-Ирен (10.09.2016), Ладога (23.07.2016), лариса61 (01.07.2016), Людмилая (28.06.2016), Маинька (11.09.2016), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Сентябринка (03.08.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

*Оленька, СПАСИБО!!!

 КАК я люблю твою традицию!!! Каждую подводочку к моим ритмяшкам помню и обязательно использую!!! Если повезет ритмяшке и на праздник она в сценарий впишется - значит там твои слова прозвучат! Ну а даже если и нет, то на занятиях с ними интереснее, веселее! Совсем логичеки законченный вид шумелочка принимает!

СПАСИБО!!!*

----------

aichka (26.06.2016), galusikn (08.02.2017), Lara (27.06.2016), olga kh (26.06.2016), ttanya (27.06.2016), Елена Эрнст (24.07.2016), Иишка (23.07.2016)

----------


## Иишка

Уважаемая Ирина! Использую Ваши необычайно нужные нам работы в музыкальной школе (группа развития).  В восторге и я, и мои ученики. Желаем вам творческих успехов!

Уважаемая Ирина! С удовольствием возьму Вашу работу на занятия уже сейчас! Спасибо!
*"В кастрюлю шагом марш!"*

----------

aichka (10.09.2016), Vitolda (23.07.2016)

----------


## эллона

> А сегодня - еще одна. На этот раз - без вариаций. Но продолжая мою идею с освоением одного ритмического рисунка. На этот раз стучим, хлопаем, играем ти-ти-ти-ти-ТА-ТА
> 
> "В кастрюлю шагом марш!"


Ирина, огромное спасибо ВАМ за ваши сказочные ритмячешки!!! Какая прелесть! СУПЕР!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

aichka (24.07.2016), Vitolda (23.07.2016)

----------


## Сентябринка

*Большое спасибо за "ВКУСНЕНЬКИЙ БОРЩ"!!!!!!* *Классная задумка!!!*

----------

aichka (14.08.2016), olga kh (11.09.2016), Vitolda (03.08.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

> А сегодня - еще одна. На этот раз - без вариаций. Но продолжая мою идею с освоением одного ритмического рисунка. На этот раз стучим, хлопаем, играем ти-ти-ти-ти-ТА-ТА
> 
> "В кастрюлю шагом марш!"


И снова не смогла обойтись без своей традиции - вариантности! Вот и получились снова еще два варианта ритмяшечки *"В кастрюлю шагом марш"!* Теперь уже с использованием разных ритмических рисунков.

В этом варианте ритмических рисунков только три, каждый играется полное проведение музыкальной темы.




А в этом - ритмы меняются в два раза чаще, соответственно и рисунков ритмических тоже больше, шесть!




Теперь к ритмяшечке можно возвращаться несколько раз. Сначала - осваивая один ритмический рисунок, с ребятами постарше - взять вариант с редкой сменой ритма, а с совсем большими - с частой сменой. 

Музыкальный файл и часть карточек есть в моем сообщении с первой "кухонной" ритмяшечкой. А остальные карточки - вот здесь: https://yadi.sk/d/x4fqI83KH1IT1Q

----------

aichka (10.09.2016), AnushkA777 (18.01.2018), gagara (19.10.2016), galusikn (08.02.2017), ivano (10.09.2016), Lara (10.09.2016), laratet (18.10.2016), Leelya (19.06.2017), olga kh (11.09.2016), sima (11.09.2016), soloveychyk@yandex.ru (10.09.2016), Svetatka (04.07.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (01.11.2017), veter-koteyka (18.09.2016), vetlost (19.03.2017), ya-annushka (09.05.2018), Ада (11.09.2016), Айгуль (20.09.2016), Анжела72 (14.09.2016), Долира (06.04.2017), Елена М (13.09.2016), Елена Эрнст (10.09.2016), Ирина-Ирен (10.09.2016), Кремень (20.01.2017), Лариса Антонова (16.01.2017), Маинька (11.09.2016), Марина Сухарева (10.09.2016), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), ольга коробова (16.10.2016), Ольчик Умница (12.09.2016), СИБИРОЧКА (20.02.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (20.10.2016), Татьяна Вильевна (07.11.2016), труженица (17.10.2016)

----------


## ivano

Ирина,спасибо большое,так профессионально и с любовью сделано!
Просто бесподобно!!! :Ok:  :Yahoo:  :Ok:

----------

aichka (10.09.2016), Vitolda (10.09.2016), Ирина-Ирен (11.09.2016)

----------


## aichka

> И снова не смогла обойтись без своей традиции - вариантности! Вот и получились снова еще два варианта ритмяшечки "В кастрюлю шагом марш"!


Замечательно, что ритмы сделаны от простого- к сложному, от ровного ритма- к сочетанию вариантов длинных и коротких звуков, то есть  от средней группы- до подготовишек! А уж сам повар до чего хорош и располагает ребят к себе, и сама атмосфера уютной кухни, и такие яркие овощи в непривычной  обстановке- привыкли ведь на грядках в огороде видеть овощные ритмяшки! А тут- такой сюжет классный!

Спасибо, очень здорово!

[img]http://*********ru/11304789.gif[/img]

----------

Vitolda (10.09.2016), Елена Эрнст (11.09.2016), Ирина-Ирен (11.09.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Спасибо, Ирочка, за ВКУСНОЕ продолжение))) Как здОрово, что ты есть у нас - такая "дотошная", ответственная и умелая!!! Получаются такие качественные работы, что душа радуется!!!! МАСТЕР своего дела! Спасибо! Спасибо! Спасибо, Ириша!!!!

----------

laks_arina (11.09.2016), Vitolda (11.09.2016), Ирина-Ирен (11.09.2016), ольга коробова (16.10.2016)

----------


## Маинька

Ирина, огромное  спасибо за ваше  творчество.  
С вашего разрешения беру  в  работу.

----------

Vitolda (11.09.2016)

----------


## Ада

Ирина, спасибо большое за новый хит!) Все очень доступно и интересно для ребят!

----------

aichka (12.09.2016), Vitolda (11.09.2016)

----------


## Люстапильда

> А в последнем варианте в вопросо-ответных проигрышах чередуется пульсация четвертями и восьмушками, как того музыка просит.


Здорово, спасибо Вам огромное за гопачок, мои детки очень любят играть на музыкальных инструментах, думаю гопачок им очень понравися

----------

aichka (18.09.2016), Vitolda (18.09.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Осень еще в самом разгаре! и в самое время поиграть в ритмы с тучками и дождевыми капельками! Таких ритмяшек получилось у меня три. Продолжается традиция многовариантности! А еще и элемент игры появляется... Ведь со старшими ребятами можно использовать разные варианты ритмяшки в чередовании, не выучивая их как концертный номер шумового оркестра. Каждый раз ребята не знают, какой вариант прозвучит и должны быть внимательными, читая ритмическую партитуру на видео!

Итак, *"Дождик"*

----------

aichka (16.10.2016), galusikn (08.02.2017), Karamel (17.10.2016), kimesha (19.10.2018), laratet (18.10.2016), Leelya (19.06.2017), Lempi (24.03.2019), Mandarinka-79 (01.11.2016), Natali-S (20.06.2017), olga kh (16.10.2016), SeverynkaIrina (14.05.2019), Tatiana-Lev12 (16.10.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.06.2017), varvara7371 (30.10.2016), vetlost (19.03.2017), аленушка 70 (23.09.2017), Елена Эрнст (16.10.2016), ИяНаталия (24.10.2019), мила 35 (26.09.2018), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Ольга Сара (16.10.2016), Ольчик Умница (17.10.2016), СИБИРОЧКА (20.02.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (20.10.2016), Татьяна Вильевна (07.11.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

И снова "Дождик" - *"Дождик 2"*. 
В этом варианте использованы другие варианты ритмических рисунков.

----------

aichka (16.10.2016), Karamel (17.10.2016), Ketvik (23.12.2016), kimesha (19.10.2018), laptysha26 (13.02.2017), Lara (18.10.2016), laratet (18.10.2016), Leelya (19.06.2017), Natali-S (20.06.2017), Nina51 (17.10.2016), olga kh (16.10.2016), oxanaageeva (20.10.2016), SeverynkaIrina (14.05.2019), Svetatka (04.07.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (16.10.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (09.10.2017), ttanya (20.10.2016), varvara7371 (30.10.2016), гунька (17.10.2016), Елена М (16.10.2016), Елена Эрнст (16.10.2016), Ирина-23 (21.04.2017), Людмилая (16.10.2016), марина гайворонская (06.11.2016), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Ольга Сара (16.10.2016), Ольчик Умница (17.10.2016), СИБИРОЧКА (20.02.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (17.07.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

И еще один "Дождик". В этом варианте ритмов побольше, а еще использован ритмический рисунок с паузой.

*"Дождик с паузой"*




https://yadi.sk/d/B5Cx5qLsqdkWJw - здесь карточки для всех вариантов моего "Дождика"

https://yadi.sk/d/lZktav1wI6yuCg - музыкальный файл, использованный в ритмяшках. Это минус песни "Дождик" муз: Анна Олейникова, сл: Елена Толстенко
https://yadi.sk/d/e9Q3Q_5a8zx3Bg - если кому-то пригодится - в этом архиве минус песенки, плюс в исполнении Дарины Бондарь и текст 

А я буду рада, если мои ДОЖДИКИ вам понравятся и кому-то пригодятся в работе!!!

----------

aichka (16.10.2016), galy-a (19.10.2016), Irina delfin412 (27.01.2018), Irinalbs (26.12.2018), irisa (11.03.2017), Karamel (17.10.2016), kimesha (19.10.2018), Lara (18.10.2016), laratet (18.10.2016), Leelya (19.06.2017), murra V (06.03.2017), Natali-S (20.06.2017), olga kh (16.10.2016), oxanaageeva (20.10.2016), Svetatka (04.07.2017), Tatiana-Lev12 (16.10.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (09.10.2017), ttanya (20.10.2016), Valenta (20.02.2020), varvara7371 (30.10.2016), Vassa (20.10.2016), vetlost (19.03.2017), аленушка 70 (23.09.2017), говорушка (17.10.2016), гунька (17.10.2016), Долира (06.04.2017), Елена М (16.10.2016), Елена Эрнст (16.10.2016), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Лариса Антонова (19.10.2016), Людмилая (16.10.2016), марина гайворонская (06.11.2016), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), НСА (18.10.2016), ольга коробова (16.10.2016), ольга марущак (23.03.2017), Ольга Сара (16.10.2016), Ольгадайченко (24.12.2016), Ольчик Умница (17.10.2016), Олюр (22.10.2016), СИБИРОЧКА (15.11.2016), Т.К-Пчелка (20.10.2016), Тариэлька (18.10.2016), Татьяна Юрьевна (25.09.2018), труженица (17.10.2016), Юличка М. (29.01.2019)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

*Ирина, всегда жду с нетерпением твои работы. Ритмяши всегда яркие, забавные - практический материал для освоения ритма. Мы с детьми получаем заряд позитива. СПАСИБО!!!!!!*

----------

aichka (16.10.2016), olga kh (16.10.2016), Vitolda (16.10.2016)

----------


## aichka

Все "Дождики" хороши! Выбирай на вкус! :Tender: 

И для тех, кто только начинает отличать длинные и короткие звуки, и для тех, кто готов быть избирательным и внимательным, чаще менять ритмический рисунок или прерваться на паузу!

Замечательное сочетание капелек и тучек, - можно даже стучать в разных регистрах - поднимая руки вверх - когда танцуют тучки и, опуская вниз- когда пляшут капельки; чудесный фон, задорная, в меру подвижная музыка, общее настроение веселья, радости и желание скорее простучать и прохлопать задорные ритмы!

Чудесные получились работы! Позитивные, четкие, понятные и приятные взгляду и уху!

Спасибо!
[img]http://*********ru/11847481m.gif[/img]

----------

olga kh (16.10.2016), Svetatka (04.07.2017), Valenta (20.02.2020), Vitolda (16.10.2016), Елена Эрнст (16.10.2016), Лариса Антонова (19.10.2016), Ольчик Умница (17.10.2016), Олюр (22.10.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> Осень еще в самом разгаре! и в самое время поиграть в ритмы с тучками и дождевыми капельками! Таких ритмяшек получилось у меня три. Продолжается традиция многовариантности! А еще и элемент игры появляется... Ведь со старшими ребятами можно использовать разные варианты ритмяшки в чередовании, не выучивая их как концертный номер шумового оркестра. Каждый раз ребята не знают, какой вариант прозвучит и должны быть внимательными, читая ритмическую партитуру на видео!
> 
> Итак, *"Дождик"*





> И снова "Дождик" - *"Дождик 2"*. 
> В этом варианте использованы другие варианты ритмических рисунков.





> И еще один "Дождик". В этом варианте ритмов побольше, а еще использован ритмический рисунок с паузой.
> 
> *"Дождик с паузой"*
> 
> А я буду рада, если мои ДОЖДИКИ вам понравятся и кому-то пригодятся в работе!!!


*Дорогая Ирочка! Очень нравятся Ваши дождики!! И поиграем обязательно!!! 
Только... теперь уже в следующем году. У нас уже снег лежит. ..  Все планы нам спутал!
А "Дождики" - просто замечательные!!! Спасибо большое!!!*

----------

olga kh (16.10.2016), Vitolda (16.10.2016), Олюр (22.10.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Дождливо-ритмяшечный проект получился, Ириша - на любой вкус и цвет)))) Замечательно, что появился, замечательно, что на любой вкус и цвет - уверена, что детям понравится!!! И - СПАСИБО! - за знакомство с новой песенкой!!!

----------

ttanya (24.12.2016), Vitolda (17.10.2016), Олюр (22.10.2016)

----------


## Karamel

Ирочка, большое спасибо за Дождики". Обязательно с ребятами поиграем. Они очень любят и каждый раз ждут, когда же включится волшебный экранчик и доставит им радость.

----------

olga kh (17.10.2016), Vitolda (17.10.2016)

----------


## Тариэлька

Ирина!Боже,боже!Какое чудо Вы творите!!!Ну почему я увидела это только сейчас???Обязательно,с Вашего позволения,поделюсь этой радостью с ребятнёй!Спасибо большое!!! :Vishenka 33:

----------

aichka (18.10.2016), Vitolda (18.10.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Ириша, принимай подводочку к новому "Дождику"))) Продолжаем создавать комплекты?)))) Спасибо тебе! - даришь вдохновение)))

Дождик песенку поет,
Дождик нас гулять зовет,
Он стучит в окно: бом-бом!
Кто по лужам босиком?
Кто со мною: шлеп-шлеп-шлеп?
Кто вприпрыжку: топ да топ?
Мы с дождем бежим гулять, 
Капли звонкие считать!

Думаю, для начала можно как раз использовать звучащие жесты: поиграем на "собственных" инструментах музыку дождя, похлопаем, пошлепаем, потопаем. Можно и пощелкать попробовать, у кого получается) Ну, а потом уже использовать "дождливые" инструменты: палочки, молоточки, треугольники. Вот получится у нас "дождливый" оркестр!)))

----------

aichka (18.10.2016), Elen2 (23.10.2016), galy-a (19.10.2016), Irinalbs (26.12.2018), Lara (19.10.2016), Mandarinka-79 (01.11.2016), Svetatka (04.07.2017), ttanya (24.12.2016), Vitolda (18.10.2016), Лариса Антонова (19.10.2016), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), СИБИРОЧКА (20.02.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Оленька, СПАСИБО!!! 
А ты своими подводочками и мыслями вслух подталкиваешь  к развитию действия! И игрушка-шумелочка уже становится частью сюжета на занятии, а то и на празднике! Это так всегда актуально - мотивация к деятельности! А твои подводочки как раз такой мотивацией и являются - да еще и поэтически красивой! СПАСИБО!!!

----------

aichka (18.10.2016), Lara (19.10.2016), olga kh (18.10.2016), ttanya (24.12.2016), Лариса Антонова (19.10.2016)

----------


## ttanya

Ирина! Спасибо за чудесный дождик! Вот так доступно, зрительно Вы даёте возможность нашим детям осваивать короткие и длинные звуки. Играли "Марш в кастрюлю". Детям очень понравилось. Спасибо!!!

----------

aichka (20.10.2016), Vitolda (20.10.2016)

----------


## Ketvik

Ирина, СПАСИБО за кладезь материала творческого в гостеприимном домике!
Всегда с огромным удовольствием воспринимаю увиденное!!! Не придумали еще таких слов, чтобы передать восторг и восхищение… Но есть простое русское «СПАСИБО!!!»

----------

aichka (23.12.2016), Vitolda (23.12.2016)

----------


## ЭМПАТИЯ

Ирина, Ваши "шумелки, гремелки, стучалки, игралки" вызывают во мне "кричалки и вопилки"! А содержание этих вопилок следующее: "Ура!!!", "Класс!!!" "Клево!!!" "Здорово!!!". Спасибо Вам огромное за кропотливый труд! С Рождеством Христовым!

----------

aichka (12.01.2017), Vitolda (11.01.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Давненько не показывала я в этой теме ничего нового! А сегодня попросилась несложная игрушечка, ритмяшечка-малышка.. 

Звучит всем-всем известная полечка "Мишка с куклой". И на экране они же - мишки и куклы. Буду рада, если понравится и пригодится кому-нибудь!

*"Мишка с куклой"*




https://yadi.sk/d/jpf5Il3eYmChwQ - все варианты карточек, которые на экране появляются
https://yadi.sk/d/chIaD04h3F5ek2 - отдельно музыкальный файл

----------

anet_78 (05.03.2017), Borkova Pavlovo (05.01.2019), Danon (12.03.2017), EVGESKA (10.03.2017), Grosmat (16.03.2017), irisa (11.03.2017), iva72 (17.08.2018), jarinka (05.04.2017), kimesha (19.10.2018), laptysha26 (20.12.2019), laratet (05.03.2017), Leelya (19.06.2017), Lempi (24.03.2019), lenik (23.07.2017), Mandarinka-79 (06.03.2017), mariaminka (15.03.2017), MarinaMi (10.03.2017), Natali-S (20.06.2017), Natasha39 (21.03.2017), olga kh (23.10.2019), pomahka (17.03.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), ry-bka (19.12.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (01.11.2017), ttanya (17.03.2017), tvelen (05.04.2017), Ushnata (03.08.2021), Valenta (20.02.2020), varvara7371 (09.10.2017), vetlost (19.03.2017), viculy (09.03.2017), ya-annushka (09.05.2018), Zinaida68 (22.05.2017), Ада (23.07.2017), Анжела72 (20.06.2017), Бароблюшок (18.03.2017), буссоница (05.03.2017), Валя Муза (30.03.2017), вИТОЧЕК (06.04.2017), Долира (06.04.2017), Елабужанка (08.03.2017), Елена М (06.03.2017), Елена Эрнст (12.03.2017), Ладога (09.03.2017), Лариса Антонова (24.03.2017), Лилия79 (07.01.2018), людмила-45 (17.09.2017), МУЗЫКАНТИК (17.03.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), НСА (09.03.2017), ольга марущак (23.03.2017), Ольга Петухова (22.07.2017), Ольга Сара (06.03.2017), Олюр (27.03.2017), Рема555 (04.09.2017), Татьяна Юрьевна (25.09.2018), Удомля (19.04.2017), Урдомчанка (22.03.2017), Эльвира 37 (04.04.2017), Юличка М. (29.01.2019), Ярик (20.06.2017)

----------


## Натали Птичка

Ирина, я давно знакома с Вашими шедеврами. Нет слов, чтобы выразить своё восхищение!
Особенно нравится Ваш "Дождик с паузой". Я как раз сейчас в поиске мультяшки-развивашки на МО. И это именно то, что я искала 3 недели по всему интернету. Такая задорная музыка! И такие мультяшки-капельки чудесные! И тут до меня дошло... к сожалению, эта мультяшка-развивашка с фоном осенними листьями и к весне никак не подходит... А может каким-то чудом у Вас есть весенний вариант этой мультяшки?
Я думаю, что весеннему варианту обрадуюсь не только я, но и вся многочисленная армия Ваших поклонников.
Буду ОЧЕНЬ благодарна за помощь!
С огромным уважением и восхищением, Наталия

----------

Vitolda (07.03.2017)

----------


## aichka

> "Мишка с куклой"


Ой, ну какая же игрушечка!!! Такая милая, уютная, приятная глазу! Какие медвежата с куклятами чудесные!

Знакомая с детства мелодия стала видимой и такой красивой, нарядной!

Даже в голову не могло придти, что её можно в ритмы облачить, а Иришке- пришло!

И так здорово!!! Ну, просто прелесть!

С удовольствием смотрю, стучу, радуюсь новой жизни этой мелодии!

Спасибо, Ирочка, шедевр - да и только! :Tender:

----------

lenik (23.07.2017), olga kh (10.03.2017), Valenta (20.02.2020), Vitolda (10.03.2017)

----------


## MarinaMi

Ириша, очень симпатичные куколки и мишки. И очень в тему моей средней группе на следующую неделю. Забираю с удовольствием и благодарностью. Большущее спасибо!

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

aichka (10.03.2017), olga kh (10.03.2017), Vitolda (10.03.2017), Олюр (27.03.2017)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> Давненько не показывала я в этой теме ничего нового! А сегодня попросилась несложная игрушечка, ритмяшечка-малышка.. 
> 
> Звучит всем-всем известная полечка "Мишка с куклой". И на экране они же - мишки и куклы. Буду рада, если понравится и пригодится кому-нибудь!
> 
> *"Мишка с куклой"*


Ирочка! Как замечательно! Да еще и так вовремя - через неделю лексическая тема "игрушки"! Завтра понесу своим ребятишкам! Спасибо большущее!!!!!!!

----------

aichka (12.03.2017), Vitolda (12.03.2017)

----------


## Grosmat

Ирочка, огромное спасибо вам за ваше творчество. Раньше я только смотрела, любовалась сама, стучала, играла сама, а теперь у меня большая радость: наконец-то я всю эту красоту могу показать своим малышам! Купили в сад проектор! Еще раз огромное спасибо и творческих успехов вам, Ирочка!

----------

aichka (16.03.2017), Vitolda (16.03.2017)

----------


## Ирина-23

> А я буду рада, если мои ДОЖДИКИ вам понравятся и кому-то пригодятся в работе!!!


Ирочка,огромное спасибо за дождики. Как раз ко времени, Весна, капель и дождик. Всегда так доступно, ярко. СПАСИБО!!!

----------

ivano (18.06.2017), Natasha39 (17.09.2017), Svetatka (04.07.2017), Vitolda (21.04.2017), Ада (23.07.2017), Олюр (21.04.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Этим летом мне очень не хватает тепла и солнца!!!
Поэтому, наверное, захотелось сделать ритмяшечку *"Солнечная полянка"*, где появляются и *солнечные зайчики*, и *солнечные белочки* и даже *солнечные мишки*!
А звучит известная английская песенка *"Потанцуй со мной, дружок"*.




https://yadi.sk/d/PV-t0JduaeBxhg - музыкальный файл

*Буду рада, если кому-нибудь ритмяшка понравится и пригодится в работе с детьми!!!*

----------

aichka (17.06.2017), echeva (01.11.2017), galy-a (07.07.2017), Irinalbs (26.12.2018), irisa (31.03.2018), ivano (18.06.2017), laratet (02.07.2017), Lempi (24.03.2019), lenik (23.07.2017), Natali-S (20.06.2017), olga kh (17.06.2017), SeverynkaIrina (14.05.2019), sima (18.06.2017), swetlanahoh (15.09.2017), Treya (25.09.2017), Valenta (17.06.2017), Vassa (18.06.2018), viculy (23.10.2019), Анжела72 (20.06.2017), Валя Муза (21.07.2017), говорушка (06.06.2019), Елена М (01.11.2017), Елена Эрнст (24.07.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Лариса Антонова (08.01.2022), Лилия60 (07.05.2019), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), НИрина (30.11.2018), Озма (09.08.2019), Олга Кобелева (18.09.2017), Ольчик Умница (04.07.2017), опал1 (05.05.2019), смоляночка (16.10.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (18.06.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

И еще одна *"Солнечная полянка"*! На этот раз предполагается не просто топать-хлопать-стучать, а играть на элементарных шумовых инструментах. У всех зверюшек - свои инструменты: маракасы у мишек, треугольники у зайчиков и колокольчики у белочек.




 https://yadi.sk/d/p-caoMrk-L-hvw - в архиве карточки для предварительной работы с инструментами и без них.

----------

aichka (17.06.2017), Alehina123 (19.06.2019), dzvinochok (04.07.2017), echeva (01.11.2017), galusikn (26.03.2019), galy-a (07.07.2017), irisa (31.03.2018), ivano (18.06.2017), jarinka (20.06.2017), kimesha (19.10.2018), laratet (02.07.2017), Leelya (19.06.2017), Lempi (24.03.2019), lenik (23.07.2017), Natali-S (20.06.2017), olga kh (17.06.2017), sima (18.06.2017), Svetatka (04.07.2017), swetlanahoh (17.09.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (01.11.2017), Valenta (17.06.2017), viculy (23.10.2019), www наталья (13.01.2019), Алусик (10.05.2018), Анжела72 (20.06.2017), Валя Муза (21.07.2017), Варшава (18.06.2017), Елена М (01.11.2017), Елена Эрнст (24.07.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), Лариса Антонова (08.01.2022), Лилия60 (07.05.2019), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), НИрина (30.11.2018), Озма (09.08.2019), Ольчик Умница (04.07.2017), Рема555 (03.09.2017), смоляночка (16.10.2017), Т.К-Пчелка (18.06.2017), Татьяна Вильевна (16.01.2022)

----------


## aichka

> Этим летом мне очень не хватает тепла и солнца!!!
> Поэтому, наверное, захотелось сделать ритмяшечку "Солнечная полянка",


Отлично! Спасибо! Даже теплее стало!  :Aga:  Лето почувствовалось в этом пейзаже и милых музыкальных зверятах!  :Ok: 

Замечательные, очень приятные, понятные, милые, удобные ритмы! 

Спасибо за пополнение копилочки твоих ритмяшек! 

Всегда с удовольствием пользуемся с детьми! 

Уверена, что после отпуска дети порадуются новым музыкальным играм! :Tender:

----------

olga kh (17.06.2017), Valenta (17.06.2017), Vitolda (17.06.2017), Елена Эрнст (24.07.2017), Ольчик Умница (04.07.2017)

----------


## olga kh

И я очень рада новым ритмяшечкам, Ириш! Они, действительно, очень удобные для исполнения, как пишет Аллочка, дети с большим удовольствием играют (да и сама я, признаюсь, как ребенок, сначала дома наигрываюсь, Иришечка))) Так что огромное спасибо тебе и за полечку, и за солнышко, которого тоже нам не хватает нынче...

----------

Valenta (17.06.2017), Vitolda (17.06.2017)

----------


## zwetlana

Огромное спасибо за материалы. Наконец-то после бесконечной гонки подготовки к праздникам появилось время заниматься с детьми. Очень помогают Ваши работы. Спасибо.

----------

aichka (18.06.2017), Vitolda (18.06.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Вдруг у кого-то проблемы со скачиванием видео с ютуба, а желание использовать мою "Солнечную полянку" есть... Тогда можно скачать видео вот по этим ссылкам:
https://yadi.sk/d/wri-kCtR3KDCYy - *"Солнечная полянка"*
https://yadi.sk/d/HQRfDWtY3KEK5X - *"Солнечная полянка" с инструментами*

----------

aichka (19.06.2017), galy-a (07.07.2017), Irinalbs (26.12.2018), lenik (23.07.2017), Natali-S (20.06.2017), Nich Tanya (01.11.2017), olga kh (18.06.2017), swetlanahoh (17.09.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (17.07.2017), ttanya (29.10.2019), varvara7371 (09.10.2017), viculy (23.10.2019), Ада (23.07.2017), буссоница (18.06.2017), говорушка (17.03.2019), Грезельда (13.05.2018), Елена Эрнст (17.07.2017), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Ольчик Умница (04.07.2017), опал1 (05.05.2019), Парина (31.01.2018), Юличка М. (29.01.2019), Ярик (20.06.2017)

----------


## Vitolda

Последнее время я все чаще выставляла в этой теме ритмяшечки для малышей, простенькие по ритму, музыке и содержанию. А новая ритмяшка - для ребят опытных, умеющих ритмоформулы практически с листа читать. Сами ритмы не так и сложны, но наложены на музыку с изюминками.

Буду рада, если понравится и пригодится!!!

Итак, *"Регтайм"*




https://yadi.sk/d/aNpG-XXKyRvRiA - музыкальный файл
https://yadi.sk/d/5tuup1C_ltgscg - карточки для знакомства с ритмическими рисунками и предварительной работы

----------

aichka (17.07.2017), Alehina123 (19.06.2019), Borkova Pavlovo (05.01.2019), dzvinochok (17.07.2017), echeva (01.11.2017), irinavalalis (28.01.2018), irisa (31.03.2018), jarinka (21.07.2017), Lempi (24.03.2019), lenik (23.07.2017), marina111 (17.07.2017), Natali-S (24.02.2018), Nich Tanya (01.11.2017), olga kh (19.07.2017), qwertyui (30.01.2019), Rita03 (29.01.2019), ry-bka (19.12.2021), SeverynkaIrina (14.05.2019), sima (31.01.2018), swetlanahoh (17.09.2017), TATYANA_UNCHA (17.07.2017), ttanya (29.10.2019), Valenta (20.02.2020), Vassa (18.01.2018), verazalit (30.01.2019), vetlost (26.01.2022), viculy (29.01.2019), аленушка 70 (23.09.2017), Алусик (30.01.2018), Валя Муза (21.07.2017), говорушка (17.03.2019), девчушка-веселушка (01.02.2019), Елена Эрнст (17.07.2017), Ирина-23 (13.08.2017), колобок56 (18.07.2017), Людмилая (29.01.2019), Мария Михайловна (26.08.2021), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), НСА (10.09.2017), Олга Кобелева (18.09.2017), Ольга Петухова (22.07.2017), Ольчик Умница (06.09.2017), Парина (31.01.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (17.07.2017), Татьяна Вильевна (16.01.2022), Травка (29.01.2018), Юличка М. (29.01.2019), Ярик (23.10.2019)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> Последнее время я все чаще выставляла в этой теме ритмяшечки для малышей, простенькие по ритму, музыке и содержанию. А новая ритмяшка - для ребят опытных, умеющих ритмоформулы практически с листа читать. Сами ритмы не так и сложны, но наложены на музыку с изюминками.
> 
> Буду рада, если понравится и пригодится!!!
> 
> Итак, *"Регтайм"*
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]


Ирочка, КЛАСС! Обязательно беру в работу!!! Детки старшенькие у меня в этом году откровенно слабенькие, но можно ведь и совместить и с танцем!
Спасибо большое!!!!!

----------

aichka (17.07.2017), Vitolda (17.07.2017)

----------


## aichka

> "Регтайм"


Ириш, как классно, как стильно! 

Это, конечно, для ребят, уже уверенных в чтении ритмов, сочетаний длительностей, но, благодаря твоим ритмяшкам - от простого- к сложному - и если по ним заниматься и учить детей в системе, а не от случая к случаю, то для подготвишек будет очень интересна и увлекательна эта игра "Регтайм"!

Классное, современное знакомство с новым стилем музыки! 

А как здорово сочетаются башмачки и туфельки! :Ok: 
А шляпки с "бабочками"!  :Ok: 
А пауза в виде зонтика! :Tender: 

Ну всё продумано! Сделано в едином стиле- как всегда замечательный вкус, помноженный на любовь к своему делу и мастерство  -дает именно такой чудесный результат!

Спасибо за пополнение копилочки твоих замечательных работ!

86516408_0_7ce29_416d3a39_L.png

----------

lenik (15.11.2018), olga kh (19.07.2017), Vitolda (17.07.2017), Парина (31.01.2018), Ярик (23.10.2019)

----------


## TATYANA_UNCHA

> Итак, *"Регтайм"*


Ирина, огромное спасибо!!! Супер!!! Класс!!! Обязательно возьму для кружка.

----------

aichka (17.07.2017), dzvinochok (17.07.2017), Vitolda (17.07.2017)

----------


## Ада

Ирина, Ваши ритмяшки-вкусняшки просто! Так они нравятся ребятам и нам. Играем сами, как дети) А Регтайм-это вообще высший пилотаж! СПАСИБО!

----------

aichka (23.07.2017), Vitolda (23.07.2017)

----------


## swetlanahoh

> Осень еще в самом разгаре! и в самое время поиграть в ритмы с тучками и дождевыми капельками!  
> 
> Итак, "Дождик"


Ирина, Ваши "ДОЖДИКИ" великолепны. Мои дети очень любят играть в ритмяшки. А еще у меня пришла мысль, что тучки, например, играют бубны, а капельки - бубенчики. Спасибо за Ваше творчество и труд.

----------

aichka (17.09.2017), Vitolda (17.09.2017)

----------


## смоляночка

> Итак, *"Регтайм"*


Ириша! Я в восторге от Вашей работы! Так задорно, классно! Удачно придумали паузу с зонтиком!

----------

jarinka (01.11.2017), Vitolda (16.10.2017), Zinaida68 (17.01.2018), Олюр (13.11.2018)

----------


## TATYANA_UNCHA

Ирина, Ваши работы - супер!!!  Спасибо Вам огромное!!!

----------

aichka (01.11.2017), Vitolda (01.11.2017)

----------


## echeva

Ирина! Спасибо за подарок! В ДЕЛО!! С БлагоДарностью!

----------

aichka (01.11.2017), Vitolda (01.11.2017)

----------


## татуся

Ирина,Регтайм просто супер,Регтайм просто класс!!!

----------

Vitolda (03.11.2017)

----------


## Рема555

*Ирина, огромное Вам спасибо за Ваш труд и за то, что так щедро делитесь своими наработками! Набрала у Вас новых ритмяшек. Мои дети очень их любят!*

----------

aichka (18.11.2017), Vitolda (14.11.2017), Олюр (17.12.2017)

----------


## Irina delfin412

Спасибо за чудесную  "Озорную полечку"! Чудесно, классно, замечательно!!!

Спасибо за Ваши "Дождики". Классно! Обязательно познакомлю после выходных своих воспитанников!!!Спасибо Вам за Ваше творчество!!!

----------

Vitolda (27.01.2018), Олюр (11.05.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Прошлой весной по просьбе делала шумелочку к популярному благодаря интернету "Бумажному оркестр" на музыку  Селиванова "Шуточка". А поскольку дело было весной, то и придумались веточки вербы на чистом синем небесном фоне. Тут ритм четко не прорисован.. собственно он и в самом оркестре не очень четок... Там где быстрое шуршние бумагой идет - веточка с большим количеством маленьких почек, там где два четких удара - две большие почки. Раскачивание бумагой сверху - сверху кадра березовые веточки. Бумага качается внизу - снизу кадра молодая трава... В общем смотрите, что у меня получилось:

*Селиванов "Шуточка"
к бумажному оркестру*




https://yadi.sk/d/mxgqhILaBUyuRA - здесь карточки для предварительного знакомства

----------

aichka (29.01.2018), dzvinochok (29.01.2018), EVGESKA (16.11.2018), Irisha-74 (12.01.2022), kimesha (19.10.2018), Lara (07.04.2018), lenik (23.09.2018), Natali-S (24.02.2018), ole-korsak (08.02.2018), olga kh (29.01.2018), Rita03 (03.11.2018), SeverynkaIrina (14.05.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.04.2018), Treya (07.10.2019), Valenta (30.01.2018), vetlost (26.01.2022), www наталья (13.01.2019), ya-annushka (09.05.2018), аленушка 70 (10.02.2018), Анжела72 (08.02.2019), буссоница (29.01.2018), гунька (29.01.2018), Добронрава (13.05.2019), Елена Эрнст (30.01.2018), Ладога (13.01.2019), лариса 25 (03.12.2018), Лариса Антонова (08.01.2022), Лилия60 (07.06.2019), Людмилая (29.01.2018), мила 35 (26.09.2018), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), НСА (12.09.2018), Озма (09.08.2019), Ольга Сара (07.04.2018), Олюр (11.05.2018), Парина (31.01.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (05.05.2019), Тамара Пискунова (11.02.2022), Травка (29.01.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

И еще одна ритмяшечка из старых запасов. Делала я ее не для дошколят. а для учеников начальной школы, по просьбе учителя музыки. Поэтому тут нет привычных фигурок разного размера. ритм прорисован нотками разных длительностей. Вполне возможно, что и подготовишки, если с ними в системе над ритмом работали - с игрой справятся. А еще в видео прорисованы инструменты, которые тот или иной ритм исполняют. 
Вариантов снова получилось два. В них разное количество используемых инструментов, да и по сложности они тоже существенно отличаются. Вот в этом, простом варианте, инструментов немного, и ритма всего 4. Меняется ритмический рисунок редко, каждый раз сначала звучит в исполнении ложек, а потом - треугольников и бубнов.




https://yadi.sk/d/jXtmH1ytUI0RfA - карточки, для предварительной работы. Они сохранились только для этого варианта ритмяшки.
https://yadi.sk/d/ZeMawXDOxUzen - ссылка для скачивания, если проблемы с ютубом
https://youtu.be/WxdTfJwOR30 - музыкальный файл

Во втором варианте инструментов и ритмов использовано больше. И чаще смена ритмического рисунка.



*
Буду рада, если понравится и кому-нибудь пригодится*

----------

Alehina123 (19.06.2019), Elen2 (06.05.2020), EVGESKA (16.11.2018), kimesha (19.10.2018), Lana9370 (11.07.2018), Lara (07.04.2018), Lempi (24.03.2019), lenik (23.09.2018), MarinaMi (12.05.2018), Natali-S (24.02.2018), ole-korsak (08.02.2018), olga kh (03.02.2018), SeverynkaIrina (14.05.2019), sima (31.01.2018), tanuha (04.12.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (19.04.2018), vetlost (26.01.2022), viculy (23.10.2019), ya-annushka (10.05.2018), Алусик (10.05.2018), говорушка (06.06.2019), Дзюбкина (16.05.2019), Е Дюжева (05.02.2022), зулико (29.01.2019), Ладога (13.01.2019), Лариса Антонова (11.11.2018), лариса61 (11.05.2018), Лилия60 (07.05.2019), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), НСА (12.09.2018), Ольга Сара (07.04.2018), Олюр (11.05.2018), Парина (31.01.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (05.05.2019), Татьяна Вильевна (16.01.2022)

----------


## Ясная зорька

Замечательная ритмяшечка. Надо будет обязательно взять в работу. :Aga:

----------

Vitolda (07.04.2018), Олюр (11.05.2018)

----------


## ya-annushka

Ирочка, огромное спасибо за ваш труд, творчество, неиссякаемую фантазию!!! )))

----------

Vitolda (10.05.2018)

----------


## ya-annushka

Ирочка, подскажите, пожалуйста, почему-то ссылочки на Ваши ритмяшки для меня сейчас недоступны  :Tu:  Что случилось?

----------

Vitolda (11.05.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Аня, что именно Вам недоступно? Если нужно что-то срочно-напишите мне в личку и я пришлю Вам ссылку.

А вообще ВСЕ мои видео доступны по-прежнему! А вот со ссылками на яндекс диск - на карточки для ритмяшек и музыкальные файлы в данный момент может быть не все в порядке... Случайно удалила МНОГО материала со своего яндекс диска!!! Постепенно восстанавливаю работоспособность своих ссылок, но сейчас очень мало времени для этого.. постепенно все будет в порядке! А пока, если кому-либо вдруг срочно понадобится какой-либо материал - пишите в личку!!!

Спасибо за понимание!

----------

aichka (11.05.2018), annkir (24.03.2019), LELIA 78 (08.08.2019), olga kh (13.05.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (12.12.2018), говорушка (17.03.2019), лариса61 (11.05.2018), Ольга Сара (12.05.2018), Т.К-Пчелка (11.05.2018)

----------


## ya-annushka

> Аня, что именно Вам недоступно? Если нужно что-то срочно-напишите мне в личку и я пришлю Вам ссылку.
> 
> А вообще ВСЕ мои видео доступны по-прежнему! А вот со ссылками на яндекс диск - на карточки для ритмяшек и музыкальные файлы в данный момент может быть не все в порядке... Случайно удалила МНОГО материала со своего яндекс диска!!! Постепенно восстанавливаю работоспособность своих ссылок, но сейчас очень мало времени для этого.. постепенно все будет в порядке! А пока, если кому-либо вдруг срочно понадобится какой-либо материал - пишите в личку!!! 
> 
> Спасибо за понимание!


Спасибо огромное, обязательно напишу !)))

----------


## Аленький - цветочек

*Ирина, хочу Вас поблагодарить за такие замечательные видяшки с ритмами!!!! Дети просто в восторге!!!!! Легко, просто, доступно, а, самое главное, ИНТЕРЕСНО!!!!!*  Творческих Вам успехов!!!!!

----------

aichka (23.09.2018), Vitolda (23.09.2018), Олюр (13.11.2018)

----------


## linker_59

> Буду рада, если понравится и кому-нибудь пригодится


Огромное спасибо. Конечно же пригодится в работе.

----------

Vitolda (03.11.2018), Музаири (05.05.2019)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, я закончила читать курсы музрукам, читала все разделы - и восприятие, и муз-дидактические игры, и песни , и танцы и тд - и на всех лекциях- вернее, разговорах и диалогах со слушателями курсов звучало твоё имя! 
Как мне было приятно его произносить и гордиться тем, что у меня есть такой друг, такой единомышленник , такой талантливый человек! Показывала девочкам твои ритмяшки, стучали и играли в твои оркестры, смотрели твои клипы к песням, замирали от восторга, когда наслаждались твоими работами к классической музыке.
Но ещё приятнее мне было, когда при упоминании твоего имени, я услышала возгласы, что тебя знают люди, пользуются твоими работами, кто-то использует твои клипы к песням, кто-то дает слушать музыку Чайковского, Вивальди с твоими клипами, кто-то поделился, что вот только буквально на днях на утреннике играли с детьми твою овощную ритмяшку!
Как это радостно, что музыканты знают тебя, твой талант, твои чудесные работы!
Как же я искренне порадовалась этому!
Спасибо тебе огромное от всех нас за твоё мастерство, твой музыкальный вкус и умение доставлять людям радость и пользу в нашей непростой работе!
СПАСИБО тебе от всех музыкантов Калуги и калужской области! Уверена, что к моим словам присоединится весь наш большой детсадовский мир!

0_128284_1e376c69_orig.jpeg

----------

annkir (24.03.2019), EVGESKA (16.11.2018), krinka (28.11.2020), lenik (15.11.2018), Lia-Lia (04.06.2019), lokteva. lar. (15.01.2019), MarinaMi (11.11.2018), mishel61 (12.11.2018), Natali-S (29.12.2018), NikTanechka (06.05.2019), olga kh (29.01.2019), qwertyui (04.08.2021), SeverynkaIrina (14.05.2019), SvetaH (12.12.2021), Tatiana-Lev12 (11.11.2018), TATYANA_UNCHA (12.12.2018), tigricadn (10.02.2022), ttanya (29.10.2019), Valenta (23.01.2020), Valesy (13.12.2018), viculy (10.02.2022), Vitolda (11.11.2018), Алена43 (12.11.2018), гунька (05.06.2019), Лариса Антонова (11.11.2018), Лилия60 (07.06.2019), мила 35 (24.10.2019), Музаири (05.05.2019), Олюр (13.11.2018), Рашидик (01.08.2021)

----------


## Музаири

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


Музыкальные руководители Подмосковья присоединяются к благодарностям и пожеланиям дальнейших творческих успехов!

----------

elka (07.05.2019), jarinka (05.06.2019), katerina - muz (02.09.2021), krinka (07.06.2019), Lena22 (05.06.2019), mara400 (04.08.2021), NikTanechka (06.05.2019), olga kh (14.12.2021), olia.kostina (16.01.2020), tigricadn (10.02.2022), Vitolda (05.05.2019), Добронрава (09.01.2022), иоанна5 (19.12.2021), Иришочек (11.01.2022), Лилия60 (07.06.2019), Ольга Сара (06.05.2019), Олюр (10.08.2019)

----------


## Lia-Lia

Дорогая Ирина, я очень восхищаюсь вашими работами! скажите пожалуйста, а у вас есть видео к "Маршерующим поросятам"? Хотелось бы показать своим малышам.

----------

Vitolda (05.06.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Спасибо за добрые слова! А "Марширующих поросят" я не делала

----------


## LELIA 78

*Vitolda*, Ирина, здравствуйте. Я из Беларуси, давно слежу за вашим творчеством. Я учитель музыки в общеоразовательной школе, но ваши работы применяю в работе, так как с ритмическими группами мои ребята в таком формате встречаются впервые. И Ваши полечки пришлись кстати. Еще раз спасибо. А пишу я по поводу "Солнечной полечки" и "Регтайм", на Яндекс Диске возникли проблемки, если можно карточки для предварительной работы и муз.файл пришлите, пожалуйста. Это не срочно.. Конец августа- сентябрь. Спасибо ещё раз. И позвольте присоединиться ко всем поздравлениям в связи с рождением внучки. Здоровья и счастья ей и всей семье.

----------

aichka (09.08.2019), Vitolda (09.08.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Оля, ОЧЕНЬ рада, что мои ритмяшки пригождаются Вам в работе!!!!!!!!!!!! ОЧЕНЬ приятно!!! 
А на Яндекс диске я сама случайно удалила много файлов, ссылки на которые давала где-либо.. Постепенно восстанавливаю. 

*Карточки для "Регтайма"* здесь https://yadi.sk/d/5tuup1C_ltgscg
*
Музыкальный файл* https://yadi.sk/d/aNpG-XXKyRvRiA

Поменяю ссылки на рабочие и в теме. 


А вот по поводу "Солнечной полечки" - уточните, пожалуйста, какую ритмяшку имели ввиду? Именно с таким названием у меня нет...


Если имелась в виду *"Солнечная полянка"*, карточки здесь https://yadi.sk/d/p-caoMrk-L-hvw 

*музыкальный файл* https://yadi.sk/d/PV-t0JduaeBxhg

----------

aichka (09.08.2019), annkir (29.12.2021), irisa (28.08.2019), Irisha-74 (09.08.2019), krinka (09.08.2019), marinamama (14.08.2020), nina7400 (14.08.2019), olga kh (14.12.2021), SeverynkaIrina (29.10.2019), tanuha (04.12.2022), Tatiana-Lev12 (09.08.2019), Valenta (20.02.2020), vetlost (26.01.2022), viculy (23.10.2019), говорушка (10.08.2019), Добронрава (24.10.2019), Ирина-23 (19.08.2019), Мария Михайловна (26.08.2021), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Озма (09.08.2019), окси 777 (02.08.2021), Олюр (10.08.2019), тамара-61 (12.09.2019), татуся (23.10.2019), тонятася (24.01.2022)

----------


## LELIA 78

Здравствуйте, Ирина. Огромное спасибо Вам за оперативность. Вы правы, по поводу "Солнечной полянки". Очень буду ждать восстановления файлов остальных Ваших работ. Я полечки скачала давно, а затем были проблемы со здоровьем и почти год я к Вам не заходила, а тут столько всего появилось, просто СКАЗКА. Ещё раз огромное спасибо Вам за Ваш труд!

----------

aichka (10.08.2019), Vitolda (10.08.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня возвращаюсь к своей традиции - делать ритмяшки с одними героями, общим сюжетом, но разной сложности. Со своим *"Кузнечиком"*  для самых маленьких, с чередованием пульсации четвертями и восьмыми, я знакомила гостей темы вот здесь: https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4701256 
А теперь - снова *"Кузнечик"*!!! Ритмы нарисованы те ми же цветами, что и раньше, но сами ритмы - чуть разнообразнее. Тоже не сложные, и меняются редко, но не совсем для начинающих малышей. И еще на экране появилось указание на инструменты - треугольник и колокольчик, которые играют то порознь, то - в конце - одновременно. Да, и фонограмма в этот раз другая, хотя все той же всем известной песни Шаинского.

Буду рада, если и этот мой "Кузнечик" кому-то пригодится в работе!!!




И по традиции - карточки для предварительного знакомства: https://yadi.sk/d/XK1pWx2-0VGajQ

----------

aichka (23.10.2019), Borkova Pavlovo (24.10.2019), Elen 77 (16.11.2020), irisa (11.11.2019), laptysha26 (20.12.2019), olga kh (23.10.2019), tanuha (04.12.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (01.11.2019), ttanya (29.10.2019), Valenta (23.03.2020), vetlost (26.01.2022), viculy (23.10.2019), Анжела72 (24.10.2019), говорушка (24.10.2019), Грезельда (29.10.2019), гунька (24.10.2019), Добронрава (24.10.2019), Е Дюжева (05.02.2022), Елена 056 (28.10.2019), Елена М (24.10.2019), Лилия60 (01.11.2019), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Ольчик Умница (17.11.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (24.10.2019), Татиана 65 (24.10.2019), Цветусик (24.10.2019)

----------


## ИяНаталия

> https://yadi.sk/d/HTc_-wLMwwUQe - здесь карточки для всех вариантов моего "Дождика"
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/SjT771hewwUc4 - музыкальный файл, использованный в ритмяшках. Это минус песни "Дождик" муз: Анна Олейникова, сл: Елена Толстенко
> https://yadi.sk/d/LJ0fPKONwwV2d - если кому-то пригодится - в этом архиве минус песенки, плюс в исполнении Дарины Бондарь и текст
> 
> А я буду рада, если мои ДОЖДИКИ вам понравятся и кому-то пригодятся в работе!!!


Восхищаюсь Вашим творчеством! Если не затруднит, обновите, пожалуйста, ссылки, Спасибо!!!!!

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (01.11.2019), Vitolda (24.10.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

> Восхищаюсь Вашим творчеством!


ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО за такую оценку!!!!




> Если не затруднит, обновите, пожалуйста, ссылки, Спасибо!!!!!


Ссылки обновила и в исходном сообщении и дублирую здесь:

https://yadi.sk/d/B5Cx5qLsqdkWJw - здесь карточки для всех вариантов моего "Дождика"

https://yadi.sk/d/lZktav1wI6yuCg - музыкальный файл, использованный в ритмяшках. Это минус песни "Дождик" муз: Анна Олейникова, сл: Елена Толстенко
https://yadi.sk/d/e9Q3Q_5a8zx3Bg - если кому-то пригодится - в этом архиве минус песенки, плюс в исполнении Дарины Бондарь и текст 

По прежнему буду ОЧЕНЬ рада, если мои ДОЖДИКИ  кому-то пригодятся в работе!!!

----------

ioshik (31.10.2019), Nataliyberezin (25.04.2021), olga kh (14.12.2021), SeverynkaIrina (29.10.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (01.11.2019), ttanya (29.10.2019), vetlost (26.01.2022), алена-09 (01.11.2019), Е Дюжева (03.01.2021), Мария Михайловна (26.08.2021), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), окси 777 (02.08.2021), Ольчик Умница (17.11.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (02.11.2019), тонятася (24.01.2022), Юлия Калашникова (30.10.2019)

----------


## TATYANA_UNCHA

> Сегодня возвращаюсь к своей традиции -


Как здорово. Спасибо. Мы с ребятами будем с нетерпением ждать новых работ.  :Vishenka 33:

----------

aichka (01.11.2019), Vitolda (01.11.2019)

----------


## ttanya

> Сегодня возвращаюсь к своей традиции - делать ритмяшки с одними героями


Ирина.Спасибо огромное за чудесную новую ритмяшку!!!

----------

aichka (04.11.2019), Vitolda (04.11.2019)

----------


## алла иванова

Ирина, спасибо за вашу работу и творчество!!! :Yes4:

----------

Vitolda (08.11.2020)

----------


## Рашидик

> "Полька-знакомство".


Доброе утро. Какая прелесть. Такая полечка замечательная. Спасибо. Вот и номер поспел на утренник .На осенний утренник обязательно возьму.




> Сегодня хочу показать третью часть своей садово-огородной дискотеки.


Как замечательно, что такие творческие мастера делятся своими наработками. Сколько ж любви чувствуется к работе. А особенно к деткам. Спасибо большое за щедрость




> [B][COLOR="#800080"]Девочки, большое спасибо за добрые слова!!! Очень рада, что вам нравится, что используете (или будете использовать) мои работы!


Ирочка! Не могу оторваться от ваших работ. Это просто фантастика. Какая же Вы классная. Столько всего .Глаза разегаются. Хочется всего. Спасибо.

----------

Vitolda (07.08.2021)

----------


## Рашидик

> Сегодня - совсем-совсем простенькое ритмическое упражнение, для начинающих.
> Знакомьтесь, мой "Кузнечик"


восхищаюсь вашим мастерством!!!! Деткам понравится. Спасибо!




> Гостям рада всегда! 
> Всем, и тем кто впервые заглянул, и тем, что дорожку ко мне не забывает


Как же забыть дорожку к вам. Ведь столько интересного и радостного.

----------

aichka (14.01.2022), Vitolda (07.08.2021)

----------


## SvetaH

Ирочка, здравствуй! Зашла к тебе на страничку и зависла. Очень редко забегаю на форум, а тут выдалось немного времени и решила пробежаться, посмотреть и попала к тебе. Столько всего интересного и полезного. Когда же ты всё успеваешь? Ты просто молодец. Спасибо тебе за то что ты делишься с нами!

----------

aichka (14.01.2022), olga kh (14.12.2021), Vitolda (12.12.2021)

----------


## ry-bka

Большое спасибо, Ирина, за ваши  шумелки. После праздников  с  ребятами  поиграем. Очень нравятся ваши  ритмяшки, особенно "Регтайм" мой самый любимый. Желаю вам  успехов и главное  здоровья.
 С уважением, Ирина.

----------

aichka (14.01.2022), Vitolda (19.12.2021)

----------


## Тамара Пискунова

> Прошлой весной по просьбе делала шумелочку к популярному благодаря интернету "Бумажному оркестр" на музыку  Селиванова "Шуточка". А поскольку дело было весной, то и придумались веточки вербы на чистом синем небесном фоне. Тут ритм четко не прорисован.. собственно он и в самом оркестре не очень четок... Там где быстрое шуршние бумагой идет - веточка с большим количеством маленьких почек, там где два четких удара - две большие почки. Раскачивание бумагой сверху - сверху кадра березовые веточки. Бумага качается внизу - снизу кадра молодая трава... В общем смотрите, что у меня получилось:
> 
> *Селиванов "Шуточка"
> к бумажному оркестру*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/mxgqhILaBUyuRA - здесь карточки для предварительного знакомства


БРАВО! Спасибо Вам огромное за работу. Беру.

----------

lenik (13.02.2022), ludmila_zub (11.02.2022), Vitolda (11.02.2022)

----------

